# [LPF] Faith and Good Works



## Systole (May 4, 2012)

A medium length, puzzle-based adventure for Living Pathfinder, designed for 2-3 7th level characters.

GM: Systole
Judge: Satin Knights

Heroes:
@perrinmiller : Cythera e'Kiernan, Fighter2/Bard 2/Dragon Disciple 3
4 May 2012 - 27666 xp

@Glasseye : Orlando Furioso, Rogue 5/Bard 2
23 April 2012 - 23248 xp

@Mowgli : Breninyr Hydref, Monk 4/Cleric 5
10 June 2012 - 51240 xp 
[sblock=XP]Encounter 1: 4800xp
Encounter 2: 6400 xp
Encounter 3:
Enouncter 4:[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Encounter 1: 5000gp (bounty + items sold)
Encounter 2: 1 jeweled key
Encounter 3: 
Enouncter 4:[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* Initiative, saving throws, and perception rolls will be made for the players by the GM if it moves the adventure along quickly. Otherwise, players will roll their own dice.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice roller for the players. The GM will use his own dice at home or an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the GM. In general, please try to post 3x/week. Players who consistently slow down the game will be removed, at GM's discretion. _Note: I will not be available from Friday evening to Sunday evening most weekends during the summer._

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot preferably, for token on the tactical grids.

* A mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in every IC post. Please spoilerblock OOC posts and discussions.

[sblock=Example Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=The Writings of the Architect]Serroth has given to us that are three great forces of infantry: that of the berserk, that of the skirmisher, and that of the defender. Each is matched against its own, so that when like forces meet, only numbers or vigor will win the day. This is a poor strategy. It is far wiser to meet an army with that which it is most weak against. A commander who is stronger in the light of Serroth will endeavor first to know his enemy, and then to array against him such things as will most easily defeat him.

A force of skirmishers is greatest when placed against a force of defenders, as the armor of a defender needs must entail diminished maneuverability. This allows a force of skirmishers to strike and strike again at the flanks of the less mobile defenders. However, a force of skirmishers needs must fear a force of berserks, for a berserk’s great tactic is the charge, whereby they might easily run down and scatter a force of skirmishers. In such ways, a force of berserks is most strong when placed against a force of skirmishers, but its attacks are not so deadly when arrayed against the shields and tighter formation of a force of defenders, whose movement is but slow, and yet most inexorable, across the field of battle. 

Be it known that I speak of no more than the disposition of infantry across the battlefield. Forces of archers and of cavalry add greater complexities in which the light of Serroth guides us also, but in ways more difficult to convey so simply. Most especially, is it unwise to neglect magery, for even a small working can oft turn the tide of battle.

Above all and before all, the greatest weapon a commander might bring to battle is knowledge, for even the greatest army will batter against a well-prepared enemy with little more effect than the tide on a sea-rock. It is oft the lack of one simple fact that turns a great army into a poor one, and a wise commander must know when his knowledge is incomplete, and where he may search in order to make his knowledge more complete.

Know this: Serroth sometimes speaks in a great voice to those who are our greatest prophets, but more often he whispers the small things to us – those things which win battles and rout our foes – if we only know to listen.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 4, 2012)

It’s a fine day in Venza, and the sunshine even manages to penetrate the gloom and squalor of the Planks District. Indeed, the weather is so perfect that the many of the inhabitants have come outside to sit in the warm light of early afternoon and chat with their neighbors. Even the street children are too busy enjoying games of tag and jump-rope to harass passers-by for spare change. 

The Lower Guild seems subtly different than you remember. The Guildhouse was always a sort of dingy building with a palisade that was half-falling down, and the yard was infested by off-duty guards lounging around, gambling and smoking. Many of them were out-of-shape and unkempt, with tarnished weaponry. Over the past few years, Guildmaster Furros has made an effort to bring the Lower Guild into mainstream Venzan society, but aside from a few parties and bazaars where the Lower Guild’s handful of elite troops were present for novelty value, he’s been unsuccessful.

However, there’s a definite, positive change in the air now. The Guildhouse and its grounds seem cleaner, and there’s a work crew patching the palisade wall. And while there are still a few of the old guard lounging around and looking seedy, they're outnumbered by several groups of young recruits training in the yard – some of it is weapons training, but the majority of it appears to be strengthening exercises and aerobics. In a corner of the yard, a half dozen long tables have been set up, and a cook stirs a huge cauldron full of a stew that doesn’t exactly smell delicious, but at the very least smells quite hearty.

Asking for Ben gets you escorted inside to an office that literally looks as if it was converted from a broom closet. The room barely has enough space for a small desk and a couple for chairs that look like they were stolen from an elementary school. The desk faces the door, but it’s pressed up against one wall on one side, and there’s barely eighteen inches of clearance on the other. Stacks of books cover most of the horizontal surface of the desk – there’s no room in the office for a bookshelf. The only decoration is a symbol of Serroth hangs on the wall.

Ben is reading a book, but rises as you enter. “Lady e’Kiernan, so good to see you again. And a pleasure to meet you, sir,” he says to Fury, extending a hand. He pauses, obviously trying to work out who Fury is and what he’s doing here. And now that Ben is standing and you can get a good look at him, you can see the young man is practically dead on his feet from exhaustion. Even so, there’s a slight satisfaction in his smile as he watches the bustle of activity in the corridor behind you. 








. *Benevolent Seeker* .


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Posted from phone just to get my subscription started






Knowing that any venture to the Planks might not be a stroll in the park, Cythera stops by her appartment to change from her social attire into full adventuring kit.  

On seeing Ben, she smiles a greeting and says, "Good to see you, Ben. Furros wasn't joking about the closest, was he?"

"You look tired. Instead of just killing you, they decided to work you to death instead?" She winks playfully, not really being serious about death.  But, she did show concern on her expression when she mentioned him looking tired.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2012)

*Orlando Furioso, human Bard/Rogue*

Orlando smiles and nods pleasantly to the young man.

"The name's Orlando Furioso but most people call me 'Fury' nowadays."

He shakes the tired priest's hand firmly.  Not wanting to push on directly to business and interrupt the social niceties he is just beginning to master Orlando considers leaving the question in the other man's eyes unanswered.  Instead, he continues on.

"My mentor, Milo de Luca, sent me to see if I could lend you a hand in some fashion.  Lucky I ran into Cythera or I'm not sure I would've found you."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 6, 2012)

Ben rubs his eyes. "I'm working myself to death, actually. Well, not to _death_, but I've been busy with the Lower Guild and, uh ... the other thing," he says, still somewhat unsure of Fury.

He nods as Fury mentions Milo. "Signor de Luca has been by a few times. He seems very interested the progress of the Lower Guild. I'd certainly be happy to accept any help you could offer."

A thought seems to strike him, he gathers up a couple of books and a handful of scrolls. "It's a beautiful day, and this room is a bit inadequate for three people. Care to go outside?" He leads Fury and Cythera back outside to the long dining tables in the yard.

He gestures at the activity in the yard. "This is half of what's been keeping me busy. Lower Guild rules say that any member in good standing can raise his own regiment. And Dame Forenicci gifted me with a golden sword for my part in our, uh, performance at her party." He shakes his head. "_Gold_. I can hardly imagine anything more useless. I traded it for coin, and I've started hiring any man or woman ready to pick up a weapon and work an honest day. The gift was worth weeks of funding. _Months_."

He rubs his temples. "Still, it's ... not been easy. There's resistance from the old guard and some of the senior members. But the biggest obstacle is simply that people here are undernourished and unhealthy. The first step is just _feeding_ the recruits, and then getting them in shape." He gestures at the calisthenics and strength training. "Only then can we move to combat training."  He smiles, oddly. "It will work, though. I _know_ it. The people here need work, but more than that, they need a reason to live. The Lower Guild will provide the first at least, and by His grace, Serroth will provide the other. That task has taken my days, from dawn to dusk."

He sags a little, and the fervor that's been driving him seems to fade. A haunted look comes to his face. "But the other thing ... I've been researching, nights. Dusk to dawn. About the wrathspawn. About the tattoo. About the symbol. And I know what the symbol means, now. It's a mark of a prophet of Serroth. Those things, they couldn't be my lord's workings could they? Could they?" He looks desperately at Cythera, seemingly forgetting Fury's presence. "I can't sleep. Sometimes I can't think. I know my faith should be strong, but that these things should bear His mark ..._ it can't be right!"_









. *Benevolent Seeker* .


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

After seeing Ben's work, Cythera nods approvingly, "This is impressive, Ben.  You have accomplished much so far."

She looks deep in thought and her eyes narrow in concentration before she replies about the wraithspawn and such, "The symbol of the prophet, huh? I still think you might have an internal conspiracy going on."

"Perhaps there is corruption and something rotten in your church.  But, Serroth is looking to you to flush it out into the light and deal with it appropriately." 

Her speculation is not accusing, just considering possibilities.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## GlassEye (May 7, 2012)

*Orlando Furioso, human Bard/Rogue*

Orlando doesn't know what is going on and so he opts to keep his mouth closed and eyes and ears open.  He follows Cythera and the priest out to the yard and as he listens to Ben speak he looks around.  To Orlando's eyes the activity in the yard looks much like the training of a private army.  It makes him uneasy and he resolves to send a message to Commander Parsons when he gets a chance.  He tries to focus on what Ben is saying but wrathspawn and prophets and possible conspiracy involving the sect of this Serroth whom Orlando hasn't heard of before is all outside his area of expertise and the training keeps drawing his attention...





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 8, 2012)

Ben seems to catch himself, and Fury's unease is not lost on him.  "I'm sorry, sir.  From a certain point of view, I know this may look like Ranocchio's young are turning into a militant cult."  He shakes his head.  "Venza's merchants need protection -- better protection than what the Lower Guild is currently capable of offering, especially outside the city limits.  And Ranocchio's streets are filled with the hungry and the hopeless.  If nothing else, I'm trying to use one problem to solve the other."  The young man seems sincere.

"And if it's any consolation, I've been a lot less successful in getting butts into pews than I have in getting swords into hands and food into bellies.  Ranocchio folk seem generally distrustful of religion."  He chuckles.  "It's a challenge, to be sure.  Still ... if all this accomplishes nothing more than bringing discipline, strength, and pride to those who will take it, that will be praise unto Serroth enough."

At the mention of his god's name, Ben's expression turns hunted again.  "But I'm ... I have suspicions.  A conspiracy?  I don't know.  It's hard to believe.  But these things, bearing the markings of the Architect ... it's _blasphemous_.  It's a corruption of Serroth's word.  I don't know if I can ... if I should continue..."

He trails off, looking at the activity in the yard.  The doubt on the young man's face is plain to see, and it's just as plainly eating him alive.







. *Benevolent Seeker* .


----------



## perrinmiller (May 8, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera waits patiently as Ben assures Fury about the training and recruitment, not commenting as she is really not too concerned about the fate of denizens of the Planks or organized religion.

But, this mystery and conspiracy has still captured her interest, "You mentioned the 'Architect' not sanctioning the branding.  Men have freewill, despite what the gods wish."

"I do not think you have a choice, Ben.  All that evil needs to succeed is for good men to stand idle, not dancing against the tide."

"So, someone is corrupting your faith from either within or from outside. Either situation means you must dance.  I think Serroth is testing you."

"What else can you tell us about the prophet?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2012)

Fury nods his approval for what this young priest has accomplished in such a short time.

"I see now why Milo sent me to see if I could help.  You've a good plan and it's good to see someone take action to solve our problems.  But I have to confess I don't know half about what you are talking about.  Who is this 'Architect'?  Serroth is unfamiliar to me as well.  And I can't say that I know anything about wrathspawn but they don't sound pleasant.  Lay it all out and maybe we'll pick up on something you haven't."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 8, 2012)

Ben finds himself nodding along with Cythera's words. “Yes … there is corruption. Inside or outside, I'm not sure. I pray that it's outside … that this is merely desecration. But it certainly has nothing to do with the Architect of War's free will. You see, he's been dead for a thousand years or more.” He pauses. “I'm sorry, a short history lesson. Serroth has had dozens of prophets throughout history … Marion the Gold, Lok-Mollar of the Lance, Ulfgar the Strict … each of them contributed something to our scriptures and our understanding of combat. The Architect of War was one of the earliest and the greatest of them. And this was his symbol on the weapons of the wrathspawn,” he says, pointing to a simple mark on a sheet of parchment.

"At first, I couldn't understand why those vile beasts would bear the mark of the Architect. But I understand now.” He opens one of his books and reads from it. “'_And lo, the legions of the Serroth were bereaved in their victory, and bearing the prophet's body to the mountains, carved a tomb befitting his teachings, so as to make it to be a test unto those that entered, and set within it prizes for the wise and the virtuous, and laid the mortal remains of the Architect therein._'

“Do you see? Whatever those creatures were, they somehow had access to his tomb. They looted the prizes. But the thing is, the Architect's tomb has been lost for hundreds of years. I was taught it was a myth. And even if it were real, we would have had no idea where it was.” His eyes gleam. “Until now.”

He unfurls a map you recognize as Landadel. “The Architect's final campaign was in the mountains, and his final battle was by a high lake, 'with waters of the deepest turquoise,' according to scriptures. Before that they'd marched along a great chasm running east to west and crossed a mountain with a forked peak. The myth-seekers always looked in Landadel, because that's where worship of Serroth is currently strongest. Around Lake Beship, here … or the Lake Martrigg, here,” he says pointing them out on the map. “Neither is a particularly good fit, though."

He grins, his doubt briefly set aside by the simple joy of having solved a puzzle. “Because neither of them is the right place. It was the color of the water that gave me the clue.” He unrolls a different map. “I started by thinking about chemistry and geology. The blue of copper solutions. And where to find mountains rich in copper, that might color an entire lake. After that, it was simple.” His finger points to three demarcations on the map, all very close to one another. “The Sapphire Loch. Daylight Canyon. Devilhorns Mountain.”

He looks up at Cythera. “I need to know, Lady e'Kiernan. I need to know, but I can't leave these people. So I'm asking for your aid, and I'll ask yours, too, Signor Furioso.  Because I _need to know_.  Perhaps you've always wanted to travel. Will you help me?” His finger traces the large letters written from one corner of the map to the other.

_Seithr_.



[sblock=The Mark of the Architect]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]






. *Benevolent Seeker* .


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2012)

*Orlando Furioso, human Bard/Rogue*

Orlando frowns down at the map.

"Seithr Mountains?  That is... quite some distance.  And I have obligations here in Venza."  He looks up to meet Ben's eyes and judge the level of worry over this situation that the cleric has.  "I know Milo wants me to help you out but are you sure there's no other way...?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is thoughtful for a moment, then looks to Fury, "Well, leaving this situation be is not a good option either, my new friend.  Already these wraithspawn attacked here in Venza, trying to disrupt Ben's bid for this chapel or just trying to take his life. This venture is as much to protect the city as it is an excursion."

"For such a journey, perhaps we should go mounted on combat trained warhorses for speed. And, maybe a good wardog or two to help keep watch at night. With only two of us, we will need some help keeping watch at night out in the wilderness." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2012)

*Orlando Furioso, human Bard/Rogue*

Orlando still looks doubtful, probably because he doesn't understand much of the significance of what Ben is telling him and it just doesn't seem terribly urgent or important to him.  But then he hasn't experienced what Ben and Cythera have experienced.  Nevertheless, he reaches over and adjusts the position of the map so he can get a better look.

"Seithr Mountains.  This would be a major undertaking and we should take a bit of time to plan and put together gear.  I've never traveled extensively; I'm not sure I would even begin to know what to take."

He continues to frown at the map though it seems fairly likely he is frowning more at the situation than the actual map.

"I agree on the horses and such but I've never had much of a way with animals.  It might be faster to sail down the coast to _here_ and travel up the Telen Pass.  That does say 'Telen Pass' doesn't it?"

He squints at the map trying to make out the small details.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 9, 2012)

The young man’s face falls. “I understand, Signor Furioso. Believe me, I know how difficult it is to leave one’s duties behind, and this is not necessarily your concern. I thought that there might be a way of easing the travel, but none of the scholars I talked to could find a solution to—“

“Correction!” says a bespectacled halfling, bustling up to the table with a case in his hands. “One of the scholars you talked to did indeed find a solution. I can get you there in a day. Why, it would be simplicity itself!”

“Signor Crea … ?” Ben says, surprised and puzzled. “I thought you said you didn’t have time to—“

The halfling cuts him off again. “It was an interesting challenge, and the research opened up several new avenues of thought concerning the activation of various nexus points in Illi Esse.” He heaves his case onto the table, and climbs onto the bench. Opening the case, the halfling exposes dozens upon dozens of tuning forks. “A few hours south of Venza, there’s a waygate. It’s not used because, firstly, it requires five precisely calibrated musical notes to activate, which few people know. Secondly, it’s a smaller specimen – at most six feet tall and about two and a half wide – so it’s not suited for bulk transport. Thirdly, it doesn’t go anywhere that most people would consider particularly interesting.”

He reaches into the case and withdraws five tuning forks, which he strikes one after the other. “And so, firstly, D above tenor C … then E above tenor C … then tenor C … then middle C … and finally G above middle C. Secondly, if all you’re transporting is people, then the size is quite sufficient. And thirdly, the not-particularly-interesting place that it goes is right here.” On Ben’s map, he points to the northern edge of Daylight Canyon. “A few hours walk from the town of Copperhead, where you could find mounts and supplies for your search, I expect.”

Ben is stunned. “If this is true…”

“Oh, it’s quite true. No need to thank me. I’ll send you a bill.” His eyes twinkle. “Unless you’d like to discuss an exchange of services. You see, I occasionally have need of guards to protect certain precious cargo…”

Ben’s nods. “Of course, I’d be happy to discuss terms. But first: Signor Furioso, might this change your mind?”


[sblock=GM]Sorry, GE. I know you wanted Fury to stay in Venza, but the adventure was already sketched out. I'm trying to make it more palatable for you/him.

And bonus points to anyone who gets the musical joke.[/sblock]











*. Benevolent Seeker ...... Phidelo Crea .....*


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> Sorry, GE. I know you wanted Fury to stay in Venza, but the adventure was already sketched out. I'm trying to make it more palatable for you/him.




No need to apologize; I understood the adventure set-up when I agreed.  If I were that concerned about it I would have chosen for Fury to remain unoccupied until something more to _his_ liking came up.  I was just trying to play up Fury's reluctance (he's a city boy who's never traveled more than a few days away from home); he'd eventually break down and go, particularly with the right persuasion.  You didn't need to bring in Crea with the location of a convenient gate, but thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]E'n needs more gates, anyway.  And I like using other people's NPCs.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2012)

*Orlando Furioso, human Bard/Rogue*

[sblock=OOC]Uhm, _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_?[/sblock]

Orlando watches in amusement as the halfling bustles up and relays the information that will significantly decrease the travel time that it would take to reach this Architect's final resting place.  He nods in response to Ben's question.

"Ah, yes.  I mean, I would've gone anyway since Milo asked me to help out, it's just..."  He hesitates but it seems to be more uncertainty of how to explain rather than continued reluctance to accept Ben's charge.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera glances at Fury with an arched eyebrow, "It's just what?..."

Then, the tall woman feigns coming to an epiphany and remarks with a wink, "I know. You are not sure about camping outside with a woman who is taller than you. Relax, I am not going to make you do all of the cooking or even gather the firewood."

Continuing on in a more serious tone, she says, "Hmmm, the gateway makes the trip faster.  I wonder if we should still get a wardog here in Venza, though. Perhaps more selection.  I have some skill with animals and I would feel more comfortable with one or two to help keep us safe at night." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2012)

*Orlando Furioso, human Bard/Rogue*

Orlando eagerly runs with the joke that deflects from his personal uneasiness with the trip and his lack of understanding of the urgency of the mission.  He looks askance at Cythera and a look of genuine? surprise crosses his face.

"Gods!  You _are_ taller than me.  Well, I suppose if you can manage the dogs I can attempt the cooking and the firewood collecting.  But I have to warn you: I'm more at home in taverns and alleys than forests and... whatever's out there."  He makes a vague motion indicating anything outside the city.

Turning to Ben and Phedilo Crea Orlando continues, "So, a few hours south of the city, eh?  Will you be accompanying us Master Crea or will Ben's negotiations be only for the use of your forks?  And Ben, this foray to the gate, brief as it may be, strikes me as the perfect opportunity to see how a group of your recruits handle a bit of escort duty.  Once through I suppose we're on our own?  We'll need copies of maps and I really need to pick up some things..."  He glances over at Cythera.  "How long do you think preparations would take?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 10, 2012)

Phidelo rolls his eyes.  "The location of the gate, the tune to open it, and rental of the tuning forks is quite enough I think.  I'm a busy halfling, you know."

"An excellent suggestion, Signor Furioso.  If Lady e'Kiernan doesn't object, I'd be happy to send a half-dozen men along for some field experience," Ben says.












*. Benevolent Seeker ...... Phidelo Crea .....*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

"Shopping for a good dog, should not take too long. But, if we are  taking it into a crypt, then I would feel more comfortable outfitting  the pup with some protective barding."

Cythera smiles, "Well, I do have a bit of outdoors skills, but I cannot dance like a ranger. However, I have a compass and can probably use it to follow a map well enough."

"Sadly cooking is not my forte either. But..."

She looks to Ben and his offer of sending a squad of men, "What sort of men are you thinking of, Ben? Men at arms, acolytes, trackers, cooks?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## GlassEye (May 11, 2012)

Orlando shrugs.

"Well, I was thinking only _to_ the gate and then back here.  They may not be ready for whatever it is we have to face.  But if you want more of an escort, Cythera, then I'll let you work those things out with Ben.  Now, Ben, I presume you'll want us to leave as soon as possible but I won't leave without picking up at least _some_ supplies.  Tell me when we're leaving and where we should meet and I'll be there."





[sblock=OOC]I was only suggesting an escort to the gate where they would turn back and return to Venza while we went through on our own.  I'm not averse to another plan, however.  Orlando does need traveling gear but I don't expect to purchase any magical stuff or anything else requiring the Mystic Pearl so we can just handwave that.  As soon as I get those things added to his sheet he'll be ready to go.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 11, 2012)

"I'm afraid you overestimate their readiness, Lady. Most of these men have never been out of the city before. A few of them have never been out of the _district_. They're three days past being raw recruits. I was thinking along the same lines as Signor Furioso -- a half day's march to the gate, a night or two in the field, and then a half-day's march for the return. I expect that will be about as much experience as most of them could handle," Ben says. "As for when you go ... I'd certainly prefer sooner rather than later, but frankly, just knowing that you're looking into the matter is a great weight off my shoulders."

"Ah, planning. Well, if you've no further need of me then, I'll be off," Phidelo says.

"Certainly. My thanks, Signor Crea." 

 [sblock]I forgot to mention ... dingdingding!  Close Encounters was the winner![/sblock]









*. Benevolent Seeker ...... Phidelo Crea .....*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks at Fury and Ben with an eyebrow raised, "Oh, I guess I misunderstood and thought you wanted us to take them along all of the way... Well, Fury, that leaves you back to being cook. But, I will help with the firewood."

She waves farewell to Phidelo, "Thank you for your help, good luck to you."

"Okay, we should be ready to depart in a few hours.  Orlando, let us compare equipment and see if there are some other things we need for the journey."









*OOC:*


Plan to show what she has in her haversack so we can coordinate gear.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2012)

Orlando laughs as he shrugs out of his pack and flips the flaps on the pockets to expose nearly the empty spaces.

"I don't think you're listening...  I'm a city boy, never been farther than a day travel outside of the city.  I don't _need_ travel gear because anything I could want is within a few steps of where I am.  If we're traveling, I'll need to pick up everything."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2012)

The halfling leaves, and Ben stands and begins gathering the books and scrolls on the desk.  "Come back to the Guild when you're ready to leave.  I'll have the squad ready to accompany you."








*. Benevolent Seeker .*


----------



## GlassEye (May 16, 2012)

After getting some advice from Cythera Orlando heads off into the more respectable portions of the city to buy some traveling gear.  His purchases are probably a bit scattered but when he returns his pack looks to be at least a little more full.

"Ah, Ben!  I have returned!"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


I have had RL intrude on my posting times over the last two days. Trying to catch up before work on my laptop this morning. I will work on getting Carak's picture and min-stats later.






Cythera finished her errands at the shopping district and returns with a large black, gray, and white furred husky padding along beside her and large paws.  The dog is outfitted with studded leather barding and a saddlebag on harness around its torso.

Greeting the two men, she says, "Hello.  This is Carak.  He is a useful dog according to the animal trainer I purchased him from. I believe we are about ready to depart.  Shall we?"

The ice blue eyes of Carak look at Fury and Ben, the dog appears to be quite serious not wagging his tail or anything as he is protecting his new mistress. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2012)

Ben is just coming out of the guildhouse into the yard as you return to the Guild. There are six cadets at standing at attention, and kitted for travel. All of them are young and raw, but are obviously taking their new career very seriously. On two of them, you can see gang tattoos on their necks and the backs of their hands. A seventh recruit stands apart from the other six. She does not appear to be a native of Ranocchio -- or Venza for that matter. Her armor bears a symbol of a flaming wolf.

Ben turns to Cythera and Fury. He raises an eyebrow at the dog, but doesn't say anything about it. "Signor Furioso ... Lady e'Kiernan," he says. "These men will be your escort to the waygate. Ensign Lin, what's he status of the squad?"

"Ready for inspection, sir," she answers.

He nods and addresses the recruits, the voice of command coming easily to him. "Tonight's going to be your first night in the field, men. You're going to learn how to pitch a tent, dig a latrine, read a map, and keep watch. The simple fact is, knowing how to swing a sword doesn't mean a thing if you can't get to the place where you need to swing it. That's what you're going out of the city to learn. The next few nights are going to be different than anything you've done before, but I think you can do it." He pauses. "Am I wrong?"

*"Sir no sir!"* the cadets answer in unison.

He looks at the recruits for a long time, appraising each one. At the end, he gives an honest but understated nod of approval to the squad. "Ensign, the squad is yours. Lady e'Kiernan and Signor Furioso have command. I'll see you in three days."

He turns to Fury and Cythera again. "Good to go. Ensign Lin's got a good head on her shoulders, but she's barely less green than the rest of them. And I can't thank you enough." He slaps his forehead. "I almost forgot. Take this. It's a copy of the Scriptures." He produces a well-worn book from a pocket and offers it to you. "I'm not trying to convert anyone, but if it's true that the crypt is a test, then teachings of the Architect might be useful for you. I bookmarked them."


[sblock=K:Religion 10]Ensign Lin's flaming wolf insignia is the symbol of Hinotheus, a god of liberation and protection. There's a small temple on the other side of the district.[/sblock]










*. Benevolent Seeker ......... Mai Lin .........*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Observing the instructions given the green recruits, Cythera winks at Fury, "There you go, Fury.  They are in the same situation, all you have to do is listen to what they are teaching and fake that you already knew what they said. After all, you are in a command role now."

The tall red-headed woman shrugs and accepts the book of scripture with a slight bow of her head.

"Thank you, Ben.  I am not very knowledgeable about religious teachings in general, preferring my dancing in other pursuits.  I think this will prove invaluable."

Not being very zealous, doesn't mean Cythera is open to teachings of other deities.  She has no fear about becoming a convert.  

Carak is stoic and is not too keen on being susceptible to religious conversion either.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2012)

Fury watches the muster with curious expression and thinks he can almost feel his own spine straightening into a posture of attention as he listens to Ben command their escort.  When Ben lists the tasks the recruits are going to learn his brow furrows.  _Scales and Scorn, I don't know how to do that stuff!_  He laughs at the truth of her words when Cythera makes a joke.

"I've bluster enough to fake command, I think.  Maybe.  The rest?  I'll do as you suggest."

He grins but it fades to a frown as he considers his lack.  Then he remembers how Parsons led the White Cloaks against the Kraken den and he resolves to emulate the man's steady command, if he can.  His distraction makes him a tad late when Ben offers the book and Cythera beats him to it.

"That's that, then.  Thanks, Ben.  I'm sure the book will help as we try to solve this."

Fury glances at the escort standing ready to travel then nods in what he hopes comes across as begrudging approval.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods to Fury after he signals he is ready, and she stands beside him.  Turning around to Ensign Lin, "Well, Ensign, we are ready to depart. Form them up, double file, behind us."

The tall red-headed woman pats the dog on the head, Carak chuffs in response.  She pulls out her glaive and holds it in her left hand, the bladed head in the air as she rests the shaft against her left shoulder.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (May 29, 2012)

Ensign Lin salutes and turns on her heel toward the squad.  "Attention!  Form up on lead ... mark!"  The young men hustle to form a double file and follow Cythera and Fury out of the Lower Guild yard.  The old-timers look on with disdain, but the newer recruits watch the procession with envy.

The group heads out through the streets of Ranocchio, where reactions are similarly mixed, although more positive than not.  A few of the older citizens chuff at the uniforms, but more seem to be watching with approval, and a few young women look out from second-storey windows and wave flirtaciously at the young men marching along.  

Eventually, Ranocchio turns into Venza proper, and Cythera and Fury leave through the southern gate, troops marching along behind.  Out on the road, it shouldn't be more than a few hours to the waygate.







*........ Mai Lin .........*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks to Fury and asks, "What do you think of the reactions from the inhabitants of Ranocchio?"

The tall red-headed woman continues strolling along in the column, trusting Carak's nose to catch wind of trouble once they are on the road. Leaving the city behind, she slips the glaive into its holder and unlimbers her longbow.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Comp Longbow
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2012)

Orlando watches the reaction of the Planks residents with interest.  In the past, certainly, he would have numbered among the skeptical but this sort of attention and, more importantly, inciting of pride in their district can only be a good thing.

He remains quietly thoughtful when Cythera asks his question and just when the pause begins to seem strained he answers.  "I'm not surprised, really.  We, by which I mean the residents of Ranocchio, have long felt pride in our home.  Despair, also, in the circumstances we've found ourselves.  To have something tangible that we can point to, that we can see and know that we aren't struggling alone is important.  It gives one hope that there are better things in store for the future."

He grins wryly.  "Not exactly what you asked..."  He shrugs and looks at the woman traveling next to him.  "What about you?  You have an outsider's point of view.  How do you take their reaction; and the whole Lower Guild itself, if you don't mind my asking."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera shrugs, "I suppose there are all kinds in any community. But, considering what it took to get Ben his place in the Lower Guild, I am not surprised by some negativity."

"But, I suppose they are entitled and there is more to things than a mere dancer such as myself be concerned about.  I am not a political or even aspiring to be a noble."

"I am not even sure I will make Venza my home, even."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Comp Longbow
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2012)

"Ah, you meant the negative reactions."  He shrugs.  "Lot of people in Planks have seen outsiders come in with the intent to 'fix' the place and then take off with whatever they can lay their hands on.  It's not surprising if there are some negative reactions."

Orlando is curious about Cythera's comments about Ben; especially since he doesn't know the young man that well.

"What did it take for Ben to get his position?  His office is small but it seems like he has a fair amount of command..."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods as she walks along.  Her voice low as to not let Ensign Lin overhear as she admits, "I was surprised by that as well.  Particularly the military training. But..."

She shrugs as the idea of Ben training up a fighting force is not really her business or concern.  The bronze dragon disciple continues in a normal tone, "I chaperoned Ben on a party event where he tried to persuade Master Furros that he should let me open up that little broom-closet office.  He was flat-out refused at first."

"Apparently the man thinks no one wants much religion in The Planks. But, after those wraithspawn attacked and he saw our noble efforts and compassion for the wounded, Furros acquiesced."

"It did not take long for Ben to get busy. By my judgement, Ben's actions in our brief association have been good and honorable, which is pretty much all that matters."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Comp Longbow
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jun 1, 2012)

Time passes, and the troop follows the road south into hills and forests. The young men let their discipline slip slightly and begin chattering to one another, amazed at the greenery. Ensign Lin remains quiet, but does not admonish the men until one of them stumbles in a pothole. "Eyes open!" she barks at them.

The halfling's map proves to be accurate so far: the group passes the Owl and Stag Inn, and not long afterwards, the road crosses the remains of an ancient highway, running east to west. The old road is barely more than a deer path studded here and there by cobblestones. According to Phidelo's instructions, the waygate is not far to the west.

[sblock=ooc]Just to clarify, Ben did state that he's sort of abusing the bylaws of the Lower Guild. The Lower Guild as I envision it has a very flat and loose power structure, so there are a bunch of captains reporting directly to the Guildmaster, and each captain is responsible for the maintaining his own regiment. As long as the captains follow Guild rules and pay a portion of their income to the Guild, they otherwise have complete freedom regarding their how they run their regiment. It's kind of a feudal arrangement.

Ben is using a loophole that says a chaplain counts as a captain. As a captain/chaplain, he's made a regiment himself, and he's funding it with the gift from Dame Forenicci, and he's running it with more discipline that the other captains have.  It's upsetting the old guard somewhat, because they've been running it as a good ol' boy's club.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2012)

As time passes and Orlando, Cythera and the escort get farther from Venza Orlando falls quieter as the escort becomes more vocal so that he can listen in a little on their conversation.  His attention isn't fully on what they are saying since he himself is trying to keep aware of their surroundings.

"So, off to the west here?  Is it on this old road, I wonder?"

He scowls down at the map as they stop to examine it and determine their next step.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2012)

Young men being young men, most of the recruits' conversation revolves around the girls who were watching them back in Ranocchio.  Occasionally, the conversation turns to the amazing greenery, and a bit of nervous chatter or (more commonly) baseless bravado as to what the guard duty will be like.

The map indicates the waygate is indeed down the ancient highway to the west.  Phidelo has scrawled a few notes on the parchment.  Most notable are _"Dwf v.old (pre-Dk?!!)"_ and _"Fey (??)"_.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Congrats on clearing 4000 posts, GE.  I saw it coming but was busy when it happened.






Cythera pulls out her compass and offers to help and looks over Fury's shoulder, "I have a bit of skill at reading a map.  Not that I am worried that we will get lost."

"Hmm, I did not notice those comments before on the map. I wonder if that is a warning or some sort of reference to landmarks."

_Take 10 on Survival(+6)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Comp Longbow
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2012)

The ancient road leads into the forest, which quickly closes overhead. The recruits draw somewhat closer together, somewhat intimidated by the greenery. But despite a feeling of being watched, nothing untoward happens on the way to the portal.

The portal stands about and hour inside the forest, exactly where Phidelo said it would be. It's slightly bigger than he claimed, however. While a cart would not have fit, a horse or mule could probably squeeze through. On the other hand, a horse or mule would have had a very hard time getting here over the ruined and overgrown cobblestones of the ancient highway. The portal itself is an engraved stone arch of unknown construction which may or may not be dwarven. The arch itself appears inert to the unaided eye but radiates strong conjuration magic.

[sblock=Survival 15]There are tracks of various small animals and a few deer. You did see a set of bear tracks, but they were several days old and traveling away from your current location in any event.[/sblock][sblock=Perception 25]Here and there, you notice some scratches cut into the trees about one foot off the ground. They appear to mark small trails through the wood.[/sblock][sblock=K:Nature 15]The forest is extremely old and thick here. It's hard to believe that you were in Venza only this morning, but there are some roots and mushrooms that would make for a good stew, and some flowers that the recruits might want to take home to show the folks in Ranocchio.[sblock=K:Nature 20]As diverse as the forest is, it almost seems as if it were being maintained.[sblock=K:Nature 25]This is clearly a fey forest. However, if the fey in question were dark or dangerous, the forest would look different and you probably would have heard stories, so it's likely fairly safe. Still ... even the nicer kinds of fey can be capricious if annoyed.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2012)

Orlando freely relinquishes the map and its strange symbols complete with Phedilo's indecipherable markings to Cythera.  He admires the grace and confidence she exhibits as she leads the group over the rubble of the ancient road to finally end up at the gate.

"This must be it.  Ensign, if you would, set a watch.  Look sharp; we don't know what sort of creature might be attracted to a relic such as this."

Orlando has seen a lot of weird stuff in the few short years he's been adventuring but still his eyes are drawn back to the gate.  With a will he turns away to face Cythera with a questioning look.  Clearly he expects her to have some sort of opinion on what to do next.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, PM.  That milestone slipped right past me.

And on another note, Orlando missed all of his skill checks.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks around and notices the signs of game and animals. She brings Carak to heel as he sniffs around investigating the different tracks.  He lifts a leg on a nearby tree, marking the territory for himself.

Remarking to Fury, "Well, as soon as Ensign Lin is settled, we can look into using the gate. If we are going to get through and back before they need to return to Venza, we should press on and use the other half of this day."

"Ensign Lin, I suggest you caution your men to be careful to not defile the forest.  The map did mention something about Fey, potentially. I recently made the acquaintance of a fiery red-headed warmaiden and she mentioned to me about some other Fey that were a bit touchy on the terms of their pact or agreement about their territory in the forest.  Probably not a good idea to be less than diplomatic with them while we are gone."

"If you act as if there were a druid warden watching your every move, you all should be fine for the few days of your camping out.  I just hope Carak's example of urinating on the trees doesn't get you in trouble."

"Fury, when they are settled we can use that tuning fork and activate the gate, I suppose."

[sblock=Actions] Perception (1d20+7=24) missed by 1 
Still take 10 on Survival(+6) for 16, Carak Take 10 on Survival(+5 with Scent) for 15
Sorry, no Knowledge Nature skill[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Comp Longbow
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jun 6, 2012)

Ensign Lin nods and turns to the other recruits. "Make camp, and take care not to disturb anything. There may be forest spirits." The men look around half-warily, half-disbelieving, but obey her instructions in any event. They unpack and set to work pitching tents. Their work is clumsy and slow at first, but they do seem get the hang of it soon enough. The second tent goes up much more quickly than the first.

        *GM:*  Gate's ready when you are.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2012)

A few last minute adjustments then Orlando nods.

"Ensign!  Form up your men.  We are going to activate the gate and go through; no telling how the locals here will react when Cythera and I pass through.  Best to be on guard until we've gone through and the gate deactivates."

He nods to Cythera and unpacks the tuning forks lying them out in front of him so that they are in easy reach for him to strike in the order that Phedilo instructed.

"Ready when you are."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera puts her bow away in favor of her glaive in preparation for passing through the gateway.

She nods, "Okay, I am ready.  Carak's ready too. After you activate it and put the tuning fork away and draw your weapon, we can proceed through quickly."

The husky is standing protectively at the red-head's side and looks curiously at the activity of Fury and glances up at Cythera.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2012)

"Five..." mutters Orlando under his breath.

With Cythera ready he takes a deep breath, mentally reviews the instructions given him by Phedilo and then strikes each of the tuning forks so that the five tones ring out in the proper order.  As the last sounds he waits, holding his breath and looking for some sort of reaction from the gate.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 8, 2012)

The recruits watch the ritual curiously, unsure what is supposed to happen.  Fury rings the five tuning forks, one after another, and for a long, uneasy moment, nothing happens.  After a dozen hearthbeats, the group realizes that a deep, almost subsonic rumble is rapidly rising in intensity and pitch.

Suddenly, the portal repeats the sequence at ear-splitting volume, sending the tones ringing throughout the forest, and startling clouds of birds into the sky.  With each pulse, a glowing crack appears and widens inside the doorway, until the shimmering glow spreads entirely across the gate's opening.  As the sound dies away, a few coppery green pebbles  bounce through from whatever lies on the other side.

The portal stands open before you.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks sidelong at Fury, "Well, that was noisy.  I hope those pebbles bouncing through do not mean that we are going to come out the other side in the middle of a landslide."

The husky whines slightly and needs a reassuring pat on the head.

"Here's mud in your eye."

The bronze dragon disciple leads the way through, the dog obediently following on her heels.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2012)

Orlando hurriedly rolls the tuning forks back up in their carrying case, slips the package into his backpack and shoulders his pack again.

"Your command, Ensign.  Stay safe."

Quickly he follows after Cythera.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 11, 2012)

[sblock=Fury and Cythera]Fury and Cythera find themselves in a range of green mountains, on the north side of a great chasm, which upon taking a moment to re-orient, runs east-west. This would seem to be the Daylight Canyon that Ben mentioned, and to the southest is a mountain with two peaks that might conceivably be Devilhorns Mountain. The exit to the gate is the exact twin of the one in the forest.

And as in the forest, an ancient, ruined highway lies nearby, skirting the edge of the canyon. Not far to the west, it appears to join a road which turns northerly and winds its way up into the mountains. Over the crest of one of the smaller mountains Cythera and Fury can see plumes of smoke. The road appears to lead in that direction. According to Phidelo, it shouldn't be more than an hour or two's walk.

Looking east, they can see a red-clad figure watching them from the road.[/sblock]

[sblock=Breninyr]On the day of his departure for Venza, one of the junior members of the diplomatic corps delivers a message for Breninyr. Breaking the seal, he discovers an amendment to his orders. Breninyr is instructed to detour to the dwarven mining town of Copperhead on his way northward. The village headman, Morgrimm Renlow, has been complaining of attacks by some sort of monsters or demons. The Irthian diplomatic corps seems to think it's probably just a bunch of uneducated miners panicking at wolves, but for the sake of appearances, they feel it's best to send someone to comfort the locals.

The journey passes uneventfully until a few hours outside of Copperhead. As he passes the western end of Daylight Canyon, an earsplitting series of five notes shatters the silence, echoing throughout the mountains and sending small cascades of loose scree tumbling down the slopes.

Looking west, Breninyr can see two humanoids and one canine emerge from a glowing portal.        *GM:*   @Mowgli You're in.

Does Bren have a horse or a mule, or is he just walking?     [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2012)

The figure watching from the road considers these new arrivals for a long moment, then rises from his easy squat and approaches. He walks slowly, hands spread slightly to the sides and palms up; as he nears the easy smile on his face becomes apparent. It's also apparent that he's not human - celestial ancestry has marked him well. His skin is burnished gold in color, and is marked by a lighter colored pattern. His eyes are silver-gold, and are without pupil or iris.

He's a well appointed traveler, in brown leathers and deep red linen, with a rich gold cloak, carrying only a pair of daggers for armament. He stops well short of a distance that would be threatening. When he speaks his voice is a rich baritone, warm and welcoming. His speech carries no hint of alarm, nor does he mention the odd manner of the duo's entrance - in spite of the fact that it could not have been missed. "Greetings! I'd thought myself well short of Copperhead yet, and in any case you are plainly not Dwarves! Have you come from the mining town?"

[sblock=OOC]No mount - he's walking.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Cythera gets post #5000 for me. 





Cythera a tall red-headed woman, slender, yet with a very muscular build and attractive. Her blue-gray             eyes watch with scrutiny as the man approaches.

She keeps her red hair long and flowing free, about halfway down her             back, as it matches the red and orange             colors trimming her outfits. She wears a mithral breastplate and carries an assortment of             finely crafted weapons. 

The nostrils on the husky at her side, flare as his takes in the scent of the newcomer.  Cythera's reassuring pat on the head, keeps Carak from doing anything but stand protectively at her side.

 Cythera holds her glaive upright, the butt resting on the ground at her foot.

"Good afternoon, traveler.  Nay, we are not from Copperhead, but we might be needing to stop there for the night.  Is it far?."

"By what name are you called stranger?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2012)

The young man following in the wake of the copper-haired woman stands a couple of inches shorter than her and a couple of inches taller than the stranger.  He holds a flat leather bundle hastily rolled up and tucked under his left arm as if it were scooped up in some haste.  His right hand hangs free at his side but the ivory hilt of what is probably a fairly nice blade is plainly visible at his belt.  He hardly looks worn or weary enough to have done much traveling; his clothes are plain but well made and clean and the glint of armor beneath his cloak hints at martial training.  Despite having the lean-muscled look of a duelist the young man looks affable enough and responds favorably to the celestial's introduction.

"Plainly, not dwarves.  But I expect we'll meet some soon enough.  What about you?  Headed _to_ Copperhead, you say?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> "Good afternoon, traveler.  Nay, we are not from Copperhead, but we might be needing to stop there for the night.  Is it far?."
> 
> "By what name are you called stranger?"






GlassEye said:


> "Plainly, not dwarves.  But I expect we'll meet some soon enough.  What about you?  Headed _to_ Copperhead, you say?"




"Copperhead is but a few hours steady walking from here; I've come from Irthos, so that few hours seems but a short hike to me. I am Breninyr Hydref, a Herald of Irthos, and am headed eventually to Venza but have been tasked with investigation of some tales of . . . irregularities . . . coming from that small town. Bren will do fine for me, unless you're more comfortable maintaining some small formalities."

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2012)

"A Herald of Irthos?  You should have some good stories then.  My name is Orlando Furioso, from Venza, but those who know me call me Fury.  Speaking of stories... What sort of irregularities have you heard about from Copperhead?  I'd kind of like to know what we could be walking into before we get there.  If you'd be so kind, that is."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2012)

Bren smiles slightly and shifts his feet. "I may know a few, but I think it only fair to tell you that I'm but recently appointed a Herald. I've spent most of my years cloistered away in the local temple and monastery, and am actually more than a little nervous about taking my first post. As to the trouble in Copperhead, the village headman sent word to us that there have been numerous attacks by 'some sort of monsters or demons.' My superiors believe that the villagers are most likely jumping at shadows, but as I was to be passing through anyway on my way to Venza they requested that I look into it on the way.

"There may be some work to do before the place will serve you as a stopping off point on your journey. Which, by the way, is to where? I don't believe I've heard you say your business out here."

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera introduces herself, "Cythera e'Kiernan, battle dancing dragon disciple."

She looks southeast, in the direction they were supposed to go to reach the twin peaks of Devilhorns Mountain.  Gesturing that way, she asks, "Is the village in that direction?"

"These demon reports disturb me, and perhaps they are something we cannot ignore, Fury."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2012)

Orlando frowns though the expression doesn't seem to fit comfortably on his face.

"No, I don't think we should ignore the reports of these creatures.  In fact, I would say that these are more than just shadows considering what you fought protecting Ben.  And I think Ben's fears are likely to be justified."

His frown deepens but he turns back to the stranger, Breninyr, to look at him thoughtfully a moment.

"There is a holy site near here.  We've been sent by a priest to investigate because he fears that some sort of demonic creature may have compromised it.  And as I said, these reports seem to justify those fears.  So it would seem we are at similar purpose.  Would you care to travel with us?  Maybe work together to get to the bottom of this?  Three is safer than one, or two even."

Orlando shoots a questioning look at Cythera to see what she thinks of the idea.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2012)

Bren begins to nod, an eager look on his face - it's obvious that whatever thought is in his head is instantly reflected in his expression - but he stops as he notes Orlando's glance to the red-head. He waits for her response, but it's obvious he's more than willing to accept the help of the two travelers.

[sblock=OOC]The bluff check in the link is to present himself as somewhat naive, and as one who cannot bluff . . .  I've got this guy pegged as a politician - he's basically been assigned to keep an eye on things in Venza - so he works hard to get folks to think of him as one who can't do all those things a politician normally does .[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

With eyes narrowed, Cythera ponders the possibility of a lone man sent out to interfere with their quest and decides that it would be very unlikely given they just arrived from Venza.  Despite the conspiracy in Ben's order, there is no reason to suspect another conspiracy in Bren's order.  Three dancers are normally better than two.

Carak determines that the newcomer smells okay and says nothing, occasionally glancing up at his mistress.

In a even tone, the dragon disciple says, "Well, it is unlikely that a conspiracy would have spread out here to trip us up.  We only left Venza this morning."

"Since you were dispatched alone to investigate the rumors, you must be capable of handling things. However, if it is as dangerous as I believe it to be and related to the altercations we had in Venza, an extra dancer would be welcome."

"So, yes, please accompany us and we shall dance with the devils, by the pale moon light if necessary."

She offers her forearm to clasp in making an agreement.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2012)

Bren accepts the proffered arm, clasping it and nodding solemnly. "I think it speaks more to the boss' belief that there's no more to the rumors than peasants jumping at shadows than to their belief in my capabilities. Nevertheless, I'm grateful for your help; I've got a bad feeling that the council's underestimating the villagers' intelligence."

OOC: I'd XP you for the gratuitous Batman reference, but I've got to spread some around first.

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Yes, quoting Batman is okay.  No Monty Python or Lord of the Rings though. 






Cythera nods, "I agree, better to suffer foolish bureaucrats than traitorous snakes.  Forewarned makes for being better prepared."

"If we must fight beside each other, tell me how do you perform the _Dance_?"

Carak sniffs Bren's crotch and is satisfied, putting his approval on the pact.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2012)

"Why, I dance with abandon, throwing the whole of my being into my art and leading my partners so that _their_ dance becomes _mine_. I use no . . . costume or props . . . but dance as I was made."

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2012)

With narrowed eyes Orlando watches the interplay between Breninyr and Cythera.  The openness, the eagerness, of the newcomer doesn't ring true to the rogue who has honed his skills at reading people on the backstreets of Venza's least reputable district.  Unfortunately, his read on Breninyr isn't good enough to tell whether the man is trustworthy or not and so he resolves to keep a close eye on the fellow.

"Yes, traitorous snakes... not to be tolerated."  Orlando chuckles.  "So, no costume?  You fight as you were on the day you were born?  Must get a bit breezy here in the mountains."

He motions towards the path that leads towards Copperhead.

"It seems we are agreed to travel together for a bit at least."

Trusting Cythera to watch his back and expecting the others to follow (or correct him if he's heading in the wrong direction) Orlando heads on towards the town ahead.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2012)

Cythera is oblivious to the man's attempt at subterfuge.

She giggles as Fury mentions Bren fighting in his birthday suit.  Holding her right thumb and index up to measure about an inch, she says, "I heard that your manhood would shrivel like a stack of copper pennies. Not that I would know anything about that mind you."

Carak looks at his mistress and her shorter male pack-mate like they are off their rockers and gives a canine chuff at their silliness.
 
"I am dragon dancer that favors two-handed weapons myself."

As if the fact wasn't obvious from her glaive, heavy flail, and greatsword clearly visible.

As they begin traveling once more, Cythera switches to her longbow again with the ability to see farther.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive (visibility<40ft) or longbow (visibility>40ft)
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jun 18, 2012)

After some discussion, Bren and the expedition from Venza fall in together and begin to follow (or in Bren's case, continue to follow) the road toward Copperhead. The road is a cart-track which wends upwards towards a mountain ridge, beyond which is the town. The road is rocky and quite steep, and the thin air is quite a change for Cythera and Fury.

[sblock=Survival, DC 20]Most of the road is gravel and rock, but the wind has accumulated a few patches of rough sand here and there. Along the way, you find a misshapen kind of animal track in one of them.  The tracks are almost canine, but whatever made them was bipedal.[sblock=Cythera]Wrathspawn.[/sblock][/sblock]

        *GM:*  Give me grid coords for your marching order, somewhere between row B and row G, please. And perception rolls please.     

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2012)

Orlando stops occasionally and takes a deep breath but it never feels like he is getting quite enough air; the air seems much thinner up here than it does in Venza.  He mentions it to the others but then hares off into a tale from his boyhood when he was out cutting reeds for his father and was faced with a gasping fishman.  How he thought it was a genie and tried to get three wishes from it and the resulting chaos is ridiculously funny and strains belief.  From the looks of him, Orlando would appear to be one of Venza's infamous bravos but the masterful telling of his tale reveals, unexpectedly, that he could easily make his living as a bard.

"...I swear on Cortessa's T... Teeth, it's all true."

[sblock=OOC]Position: D6
Perform (Oratory): 1d20+13=33
Perception: 1d20+10=20[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2012)

Completely caught off guard by Fury's masterful telling of the tale and comedic timing, Bren finds himself gasping for air as he laughs uproariously.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+15=19)
Position: D7[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera smiles at the story-telling, but tries to keep herself focused on the task at hand.  She and the husky are taking point and walking in front of Fury and Bren while they enjoy their afternoon stroll.

Carak is apparently enjoying the tale too much as he attention is not very focused.

She smirks, "What does the Lady's teeth have to do with anything?" Cythera guess that was not what Fury was planning to swear on.

[Sblock=OOC]Cythera in front of Fury, Carak in front of Bren. Actual squares depend on direction of travel.  Heading north that would be E6 & E7
Cythera: Survival (1d20+4=10) & Perception (1d20+7=15)
Carak: Survival (W/Scent) (1d20+5=6) & Perception (1d20+8=11)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive (visibility<40ft) or longbow (visibility>40ft)
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jun 19, 2012)

Fury finishes his story just as some loose scree comes tumbling down from the eastern side of the path. Standing on the ledge above is a hideous humanoid in spiked scale mail, with back-bent legs and horrific, extended jaws. The creature lets loose with an unearthly screech of rage and leaps down at Bren, pickaxe whirling. As fast as the creature is, the aasimar is faster -- barely. Bren spins away just as the weapon cuts through the air exactly where he had been standing.

Other creatures, roused by the first one's cry, answer and charge from hiding places above and around the road. One is close enough to engage the party, and rushes at Cythera and moderately wounds her. 







[sblock=GM]The party is not surprised, but the wrathspawn win initiative anyway (by literally the smallest possible margin). Fury and Bren can make DC 17 K-Dungeoneering checks to peek at the SRD wrathspawn entry now. Otherwise, you'll have to wait for Cythera to fill you in. FYI, these are advanced versions of wrathspawn, so don't expect them to be CR2.

Wrathspawn 1 hops down, makes Acrobatics check to avoid damage, misses Bren.

Wrathspawn 2 appears from hiding at J9, moves up, hits Cythera for 11 damage.

[sblock=Cythera]These wrathspawn look stronger and fouler than the ones you previously encountered. The weapons and armor look the same, though.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23, Rage (1)
Wrathspawn 2: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23, Rage (1)
Wrathspawn 3: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 25
Wrathspawn 4: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 25

Cythera: 54/65
Fury: 56/56
Bren: 56/56
Carak: 13/13[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2012)

Bren sidesteps cooly and eyes the attacking creatures. "Fear not, my friends! Screw your courage to the sticking point, and we shall not fail!"

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step to C8
Standard: Inspiring Command (Cythera and Fury gain +2 AC, Attack, CMD & Skill Checks for one round (Insight Bonus)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Caught off guard, Cythera mutters an unladylike curse.  Tossing aside her bow, she quickly pulls out her flail and begins the Battle Dance while putting in arcane energy into her weapon.  Stepping between the two wraithspawn she says, "Wraithspawn! Watch out for their bites, they will make you sick.  No need to use spells on them, these things bleed well enough." 

She smashes the heavy flail into the one that wounded her, feeling a satisfying crunch of bone. 

Dropping the flail, she quickly brings her glaive into action to receive the next two aberrations that try to attack her.

Carak fails to bite the creature that threatens Cythera.

[Sblock=Actions]Carak attacks #2 : Bite (1d20+3=8, 1d6+3=7)

Cythera: Free Action Quick draws Hvy Flail after dropping longbow
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Begin Battle Dance as Move Action
Melee attack on #2 : Hvy Flail (PA/FF/Ins Cmd/Bat Dance) (1d20+14=30,  1d10+16=21)
Free action Quick Draw Glaive
Reach AoO: AoO Glaive (PA/Ins Cmd/Bat Dance) (1d20+12=29,  1d10+16=21)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 with Inspired Command
*HP:* 54 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Inspired Command (+2 Att/AC)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 13/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2012)

Orlando blushes a little when Cythera calls him out on his swearing by the goddess but doesn't have the chance to respond before they are attacked by some alien-looking creatures.  Feeling inspired by Bren's exhortations Orlando whips his rapier from its sheath, steps up to Cythera's side and stabs at the creature.  His strike is mistimed and the creature, the wrathspawn as Cythera called it, avoids his attack.

"Gods curse it!  _Ugly_ thing.  Wrathspawn, you say?"

[sblock=OOC]
Free: draw rapier
Other: 5 ft. step to E5
Standard: 1d20+12=19, 1d6+3=8[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 22, 2012)

The wrathspawn next to Carak focuses on the poor dog, grievously injuring the animal with its pick but unable to land its bite. The other wrathspawn already in the melee attacks Cythera again, wounding the warrior maiden with its pick but also unable to connect with its snapping jaws.

Of the two other wrathspawn, one closes to melee with Bren, but misses, and one closes to melee with Fury, drawing an attack from Cythera, but has no time to attack before the party is ready to respond.







[sblock=GM]Wrathspawn 1: Full attack on Carak. Pick hits for 10, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 2: Full attack on Cythera. Pick hits for 14, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 3: Move to attack Bren, makes acrobatics to avoid damage, misses Bren.

Wrathspawn 4: Double move, drawing AoO.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23, Rage (2)
Wrathspawn 2: Injured, 21 damage, pickaxe in hand, AC 23, Rage (2)
Wrathspawn 3: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23, Rage (1)
Wrathspawn 4: Injured, 21 damage, pickaxe in hand, AC 25

Cythera: 40/65
Fury: 56/56
Bren: 56/56
Carak: 3/13[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2012)

Bren takes a step back from the ravening monster attacking him and takes an instant to center himself; as he taps his qi the world snaps into focus and he becomes acutely aware of everything going on around him. "M'Lady, you've fought these before? Do they live, or are they the walking dead they appear to be?" He focuses his will, calling on the deities of Irthos for support and succor; a wave of warm regard washes over the group, leaving them much refreshed.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step to C7
Swift: Activate Ki Defense (+4 Dodge Bonus to AC)
Standard: Channel Energy, excluding the Wrathspawn just in case.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (22 Flat-Footed, 23 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2012)

"Cortessa lend me your skill," mutters Orlando in a hurried prayer.

These creatures seem intelligent enough to use weapons and set an ambush so Orlando hopes that they will be fooled by one of his combat tricks.  Faking a stumble he twists past the wrathspawn to one side and thrusts upward with his rapier.  Again the creature manages to avoid Orlando's strike.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+11=23
Free: 5 ft. step to F4
Standard: Rapier attack to #4 : 1d20+10=16, 1d6+3=5, 3d6=13[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Sorry, I made a mistake on the damage from PA in round 1.  Both her targets should have taken an additional +2 damage. Power Attack gives her +6 instead of +4 when using two-handed weapons.





 Once again the dancing Cythera is struck with a pickaxe and grunts with pain, "Ungh!  They are not undead, but aberrations instead. I will hold position for you to flank them, Fury." 

He drops her glaive and draws her greatsword, putting some arcane energy into it. 

With the healing energy washing over her, she is less worried about the husky, letting him fend for himself for now.

[Sblock=Actions]Carak attacks [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL]: Bite (1d20+3=14, 1d6+3=8) if he is still fighting.  After being wounded and fighting Aberrations, he might withdraw on his own.

Cythera: Free Action: Talking & continues Battle Dance
Move Action: Drop glaive and draw greatsword
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL] : Greatsword (PA/FF/OC/Bat Dance/AS) (1d20+12=18, 2d6+18=24)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 49 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jun 25, 2012)

The wrathspawn seem to have no conception of tactics beyond furiously attacking what's in front of them, and continue to assail the party almost mindlessly. However, only the one facing Carak manages to strike true, inflicting a minor wound on the hound. 






[sblock=GM]If Carak hasn't retreated by now, he's in it until called off.

Wrathspawn 1: Full attack on Carak. Pick hits for 8, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 2: Full attack on Cythera. Pick misses, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 3: Step to attack Bren, Pick misses, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 4: Full attack on Fury. Pick misses, bite misses.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23, Rage (3)
Wrathspawn 2: Injured, 23 damage, pickaxe in hand, AC 23, Rage (3)
Wrathspawn 3: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23, Rage (2)
Wrathspawn 4: Injured, 23 damage, pickaxe in hand, AC 23, Rage (1)

Cythera: 49/65
Fury: 56/56
Bren: 56/56
Carak: 4/13[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2012)

Again Orlando shifts his position, now able to take advantage of attacking the wrathspawn while it is distracted between himself and Cythera.  Nevertheless, he still tries to fake it out by taking advantage of his whirling movement and thrusting for a weak spot in its armor.

[sblock=OOC]
Free: 5 ft. step to G4
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+11=31
Standard: Rapier attack to 4: 1d20+12=21, 1d6+3=4, 3d6=12

Hmmm.  Not sure if the thing has enough Dex to AC to adjust this up to a hit or not since I'm fairly sure the Bluff is a success...[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2012)

Breninyr continues his strategic withdrawal, hoping to use the pursuing creatures battle lust to lure it into position for a flank with Cythera. He touches the holy symbol at his neck with one hand and says a quick prayer, pointing at the WrathSpawn attacking the dog.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step to C8
Standard: Murderous Command (DC: 17 Will vs. WrathSpawn 01 - Save or Attack Wrathspawn 02 for one round)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera cannot continue to endanger the husky and orders it to disengage.

She keeps up the battle dancing and slices into the back of the wraithspawn caught between her and Fury.  The arcane energy charged blade bites deep.

"Keep up the flanking them, we can keep taking them down, one by one." 

[Sblock=Actions]Cythera: Free Action: Talking & continues Battle Dance
Move Action: Order Carak to withdraw; Handle Animal (1d20+6=22)
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=4]#4 [/URL]  : Greatsword (Flanking/PA/AS/BD/OC) (1d20+14=30,  2d6+18=23)

Carak: Withdraws through D6 and off map[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 49 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 11/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jun 25, 2012)

*GM:*  @mowgli If you step to C8 and cast, you will still be in melee of #3 .  You'll draw an AoO unless you cast defensicely.  Is that the square you want?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry: Meant C6.


----------



## Systole (Jun 25, 2012)

Fury's and Cythera's attacks finally succeed in dropping one of the creatures. Bren's spell has absolutely no effect, however. It takes a step after the fleeing dog, and howls in frustration as its quarry escapes. It turns to the priest and strikes him with its pickaxe, and as he tries to recover from the blow, it sinks its slavering jaws into his shoulder. Bren feels an overwhelming rage begin to take hold of him. The other wrathspawn lash out but do not connect.






[sblock=GM]There is no effect from Murderous Command.

Bren needs to make a DC 14 Will save or be sickened with wrathful thoughts.

Wrathspawn 1: Step after Carak. Full attack on Bren. Pick hits for 13, bite hits for 7.

Wrathspawn 2: Full attack on Cythera. Pick misses, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 3: Step to attack Bren, Pick misses, bite misses.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (4)
Wrathspawn 2: Injured, 23 damage, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (4)
Wrathspawn 3: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (3)
Wrathspawn 4: Dead, 58 damage

Cythera: 49/65
Fury: 56/56
Bren: 36/56, DC14 Will or sickened
Carak: 4/13[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2012)

Orlando steps to the side then seeing a moment when Cythera has the wrathspawn distracted he lunges in at the creature.  The point of his blade skitters across the thing's armor and Orlando curses under his breath.

"Akutu's slimy tentacles!  What's it take to beat down these things anyway?"

[sblock=OOC]
Move: G4 -> H5 -> G6
Standard: Rapier attack to 2: 1d20+12=20, 1d6+3=9, 3d6=13[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Finally making progress, the dancing dragon disciple continues to weave her large sword around and probe the wraithspawn's defenses.

She is unable to find the gap in the wounded aberration's armor, though.

"These are a bit tougher than the ones I encountered in Venza. I would not waste your magic on them, Bren.  They have strong resistance to spells." 









*OOC:*


If you miss by 1, I will use Timely Inspiration, GE.





[Sblock=Actions]Cythera: Free Action: Talking & continues Battle Dance
Move Action: none
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL]   : Greatsword (Flanking/PA/AS/BD/OC) (1d20+14=19,  2d6+18=28)

Carak: none[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 49 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Fury moved to flank and so couldn't feint.  By my calculation he missed by 3.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2012)

The Aasimar gulps as he feels the rage pushing against even his typically unassailable will, but he successfully fights it down. "Got it, m'Lady! I'll focus my efforts elsewhere." He once more calls upon the healing power of his gods, carefully naming only those for whom he wishes succor. He taps his qi once more for added awareness of the battlefield, and abandons his quest to draw a creature into a flanked position as he sees that this would also leave an ally vulnerable. Instead he moves slightly away from the others, forcing his foe either to follow him or to shift its focus.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Will Save (1d20+16=18)
Free: 5' Step to B5
Swift: Activate _Ki Defense_ (+4 Dodge Bonus to AC)
Standard: Channel Energy (3d6=13)

(Almost failed that Will Save even with a +16!)
13 HP back to Cythera and Bren![/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (22 Flat-Footed, 23 Touch)
*HP:* 49/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 24 (+9/26 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (06/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2012)

Sensing the rogue approaching behind it, the northernmost wrathspawn spins suddenly, catching Fury off-guard and slashing his forearm with its slavering jaws.

The other wrathspawn continue to advance on Bren, striking at him repeatedly, but unable to connect.






[sblock=GM]Wrathspawn 1: Step and attack Bren. Pick misses, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 2: Turn and attack Fury.  Pick misses, bite hits for 7.  DC14 or sickened.

Wrathspawn 3: Step and attack Bren. Pick misses, bite misses.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (5)
Wrathspawn 2: Injured, 23 damage, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (5)
Wrathspawn 3: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (4)
Wrathspawn 4: Dead, 58 damage

Cythera: 62/65
Fury: 49/56, DC 14 will or sickened
Bren: 49/56
Carak: 4/13[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 5]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will let Fury use his flank and feint 1st, if he drops #2  then Cythera can flank #1 .  GE, I realize the Timely Inspiration did not apply last round, just saying that with you sneak attacking, I will use the spells if it helps.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2012)

Bren once more shouts directions to his comrades, trying to impart to them some of his awareness of the battlefield. He continues fending off the abberant creatures with deftly timed parries and blocks.

[sblock=Actions]
Swift: Activate _Ki Defense_ (+4 Dodge Bonus to AC)
Standard: Sensei's Advice (Fury and Cythera gain +1 Attack, Damage and Saves vs. Charm/Fear)

(Should have done Advice first, then maintained and stacked Command on top of it . . . still getting used to playing the party buffer, I guess )[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (22 Flat-Footed, 23 Touch)
*HP:* 49/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (09/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2012)

Orlando again attempts to bluff the wrathspawn into a more exposed position but the bite of the creature affects him more than he thought and not only is his bluff a failure but his strike fails to connect as the rogue struggles to keep his lunch down.

[sblock=OOC]
Will save: 1d20+5=12

Everything below should have an additional -2 on it because of the sickened condition (forgot to roll the save until after all the other rolls).
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+11=20
Standard: Rapier attack to 2 (flank + advice): 1d20+13=18, 1d6+4=7, 3d6=4

Sorry, Perrin.  I was locked into a more immediate frame of mind and didn't quite comprehend what you meant.  I'll appreciate the spell if it's needed. [/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Sorry, I was pretty busy these past two days, and posting light to catch up. 







Edit: oops, hit submit way too early.  Will double post the real one next.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera once again proves to not be as effective and she could be with her large sword, the blade scraping along the armor of the creature between her and Fury for no damage.

Her face is contorted with concentration, "Gah, this is getting embarassing." 

[Sblock=Actions]Cythera: Free Action: Talking & continues Battle Dance
Move Action: none
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL]    : Greatsword (Flanking/PA/AS/BD/OC/Advice) (1d20+15=20,  2d6+19=27)
Carak: none[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 49 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 9/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jun 29, 2012)

The wrathspawn continue to press their attacks.  The first two roar in frustration as their targets once more dance out of their reach.  However, in the third's eyes, Bren sees a small spark of malign intelligence just as the foul creature launches himself at the aasimar, driving him backwards a pace and a half.  He can feel the cliff's edge under his heels, and a few loose pebbles tumble downward into the canyon below.






[sblock=GM]Bren gets an AoO on # 3.  If you need to use it, the row below A is identical to row A.

Wrathspawn 1: Attack Bren, step forward.  Pick misses, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 2: Attack Fury. Pick misses, bite hits for 7.

Wrathspawn 3: Bull rush Bren, drawing AoO.  Pushes Bren back 5 ft.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (6)
Wrathspawn 2: Injured, 23 damage, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (6)
Wrathspawn 3: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (5)
Wrathspawn 4: Dead, 58 damage

Cythera: 62/65
Fury: 49/56, Sickened
Bren: 49/56
Carak: 4/13[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 6]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2012)

[sblock=Systole]Not sure if it makes a difference, but Bren's CMD would actually have been 29 with the +4 Dodge - I forgot to include it in his stat-block.[/sblock]

Bren scrambles backwards under the abberations furious charge, throwing up a fist in a desperation move that is doomed to fail and teetering on the brink of the abyss for a moment before recovering and moving around to a better position, heedless of the openings he leaves his foes. Once in a slightly safer position, he draws back a fist and smashes it hard into the creature's face. All the while, he keeps up his monologue regarding terrain and tactics and how to center and focus one's _Qi_.

[sblock=Actions]
Attack of Opportunity
Free: Maintain Advice (+1 Attack, Damage and Saves vs. Charm/Fear)
Swift: Activate _Ki Defense_ (+4 Dodge Bonus to AC)
Move: to A5 (Draws AoOs from WS1 & WS3)
Standard: Stunning Fist (4 Damage and a DC 22 Fortitude Save or be Stunned - Drop everything, can't act, lose DEX Bonus to AC and take -2 AC Never Frakkin' Mind !)

Crushing Blow roll below should be Stunning Fist a regular frakkin' attack.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (22 Flat-Footed, 23 Touch)
*HP:* 49/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (08/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (04/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 29, 2012)

*GM:*  Nat 20 on the CM roll so, no. I'm a little confused, though. I looks like Stunning Fist AoO (miss) and then Stunning Fist regular attack (hit).  If I'm mistaken, let me know.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]That's correct. He made his AoO and missed, then moved away from the edge and made his regular attack - also a stunning fist.

Never mind - just remembered you can only attempt Stunning Fist once per round. Stupid farging frakkin' dice rollers  Even when I hit they freakin' hate me, no matter what game, which character or which frakkin' roller I use! Why couldn't he have hit on the AoO and missed on the regular frakkin' attack?![/sblock]









*OOC:*


OK, I'm all better now  Every once in a while frustration boils over.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am delaying for Fury again, hoping for better results this round.  I hear you Mowgli, Cythera only gets good luck when she doesn't need it.  Even an average roll will do for her but I am keep rolling low.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Now that I've recognized that I can't do another Stunning Fist, and calmed down from my rant, may I retcon my action? I'd like to use Inspiring Command again. Totally understand if the answer's no, but I would not have even tried to hit 'em if I'd recognized this - Bren's *not* built for a fistfight.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2012)

Orlando isn't feeling well and it's affecting his concentration.  He tries to feint and get the drop on the creature but it seems to have wised up to the duelist's tactics.  The following attack is executed exceptionally sloppily and it is beginning to go beyond embarrassing to downright dangerous...

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=14
Standard: Rapier attack to 2 (flank + advice - sick): 1d20+11=14, 1d6+2=4, 3d6=4[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 42
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2012)

*GM:*  Yeah, I'll give you the retcon on account of it being your first run with a new character.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Cool - Fury and Cythera will each have +3 Attack, +1 Damage, +2 AC & CMD (and some bonus to some skills or something ).

(Maintaining Advice for +1 Attack/Damage and using Inspiring Command for +2 Attack, AC and CMD)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Cool - Fury and Cythera will each have +3 Attack, +1 Damage, +2 AC & CMD, and some bonus to some skills or something .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera continues her intricate footwork and puts more arcane energy into her large blade.  With things getting desperate for the cleric behind her, she slashes across the wraithspawn's back in a devastating cut. 

Satisfied that she has probably finished it off, the dancing dragon disciple remarks, "Finally!  We need to aid the bare knuckler priest. Come on!" 

[Sblock=Actions]Cythera: Free Action: Talking & continues Battle Dance
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL]     : Greatsword  (Flanking/PA/AS/BD/OC/Advice/Insp Cmd) (1d20+17=30,  2d6+19=30)
Move Action: If #2  falls, move to B6, going around to avoid AoOs
Carak: none[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 62 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg), Inspiring Command(+2 Att/AC)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2012)

The wrathspawn are unable to connect with Bren as he dances out of the way. Cythera kills the injured wrathspawn and moves southward. The wrathspawn press their attacks, but miss.







[sblock=GM]AoOs miss. The row below A is identical to Row A if you need it.

Wrathspawn 1: Attack Cythera. Pick misses, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 3: Attack Bren. Pick misses, bite misses.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (7)
Wrathspawn 2: Dead, 53 damage
Wrathspawn 3: Uninjured, pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (6)
Wrathspawn 4: Dead, 58 damage

Cythera: 62/65
Fury: 49/56, Sickened
Bren: 49/56
Carak: 4/13[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 7]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2012)

Orlando dashes across the mountain path to put himself in the ideal position to take advantage of Cythera's distraction but the loose scree on the path causes him to nearly lose his balance.  His attack is wild and doesn't even come close to injuring the wrathspawn.

"Gods curse these luckeaters!"

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to D4
Standard: Rapier attack to 1 (flank + advice - sick): 1d20+11=14, 1d6+2=5, 3d6=11[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 42
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2012)

*Let's Try This Again . . .*

"Oohhh, that's a _nice_ one, m'Lady, and I thank you for your assistance! Easy, Fury . . . mind the scree . . ."

The Outsider's serenity seems endless as he bobs and weaves, easily slipping the blows from the Wrathspawn and continues his litany of advice. Suddenly (and without warning ) he stops his motion and stands in the abberation's path of attack, slamming a fist into the creature's chest. Bone cracks at the impact.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Maintain Advice (+1 Attack, Damage and Saves vs. Charm/Fear)
Full Round: Attack (1d20+13=26) for Damage (1d8+1=2). WS3 needs a DC22 Fortitude Save or be -6 AC for 1 minute.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 49/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (07/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (07/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (04/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera doesn't stop the integrated weaving of her blade and her footwork together.  The greatsword glows with the arcane energy and she slashes the wraithspawn caught between her and Fury across the back. 

With a determined look, she replies, "Stay strong, Fury.  You have it distracted enough for me cut deep." 

[Sblock=Actions]Cythera: Free Action: Talking & continues Battle Dance
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]      : Greatsword  (Flanking/PA/AS/BD/OC/Advice) (1d20+15=26,  2d6+19=28)
Move Action: none

Carak: none[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 62 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jul 3, 2012)

The wrathspawn shrugs off the monk's blow, and strikes him with its pick.  The other wrathspawn roars in fury as Cythera's blade bites into it, and the foul beast strikes her in return.







[sblock=GM]Good rolls by me this round.  I wish I could do this with my own characters.  

Fury needs a 16 to Feint (I assume that's coming up this round).

Wrathspawn 1: Attack Cythera. Pick hits for 10, bite misses.

Wrathspawn 3: Makes the save.  Attack Bren. Pick hits for 15, bite misses.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Severely injured (28 damage), pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (8)
Wrathspawn 2: Dead, 53 damage
Wrathspawn 3: Barely injured (2 damage), pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (7)
Wrathspawn 4: Dead, 58 damage

Cythera: 52/65
Fury: 49/56, Sickened
Bren: 34/56
Carak: 4/13[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 8]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Delaying for Fury again.  If he takes down the wounded one and shifts to C4, Cythera can flank that one next.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 4, 2012)

Bren continues his dance on the bluff, returning to his previous tactics as all three of his attempts thus far to explore his opponent's defenses have run up against solid walls. His litany of advice and inspirational exhortations continues to spur his new friends to greater heights of prowess!









*OOC:*


Cythera and Fury are +3 Attack, +1 Damage, +2 AC/CMD and +1 Saves vs Charm & Fear.







[sblock=Actions]
Free: Maintain Advice (+1 Attack, Damage and Saves vs. Charm/Fear)
Swift: Activate Ki Defense (AC: 26/22 FF/23 T; CMD 29/31 vs Grapple)
Standard: Inspiring Command (+2 Attack/AC/CMD)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (22 Flat-Footed, 23 Touch)
*HP:* 34/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (06/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (07/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (03/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 4, 2012)

Orlando's mouth is held in a grim line as he twists around the wrathspawn in an attempt to throw it off guard.  It is not fooled by Orlando's movement but the rogue is successful in his lunge and the sharp-tipped rapier sinks deep in the creature's skin.

"Blooded at last!" cries Orlando in delight at the blow.  He flashes a thankful grin at Breninyr for his advice.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=12
Standard: Rapier attack to 1 (flank + advice - sick): 1d20+13=28, 1d6+2=6, 3d6=7
Hit vs. AC 28 for 13 dmg.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 42
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Is #1  down or still up, Systole?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera stops her intricate footsteps and brings the large blade whirling around at the exposed side of the aberration.  The arcane energy is still glowing about her weapon as she tries to finish off the badly wounded wraithspawn.

Even her lightest cut with the weapon is still devastating as she removes the creature's arm.  "Last one remaining. One more team effort, boys." 

[Sblock=Actions]Cythera: Free Action: Talking
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]       : Greatsword  (Flanking/AS/Advice/FF/PA/Insp Cmd) (1d20+16=24,  2d6+18=21)
Move Action: 5ft step to A6

Carak: none[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 62 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jul 5, 2012)

The last wrathspawn doesn't seem to notice that its companions are dead, or that it itself is surrounded and outnumbered.  It continues to strike furiously at the aasimar, landing another blow with its pickaxe.







[sblock=GM]Fury needs a 16 to Feint.

Wrathspawn 3: Attack Bren. Pick hits for 11, bite misses.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Dead, 62 damage
Wrathspawn 2: Dead, 53 damage
Wrathspawn 3: Barely injured (2 damage), pickaxe in hand, AC 23 (21 FF), Rage (8)
Wrathspawn 4: Dead, 58 damage

Cythera: 52/65
Fury: 49/56, Sickened
Bren: 23/56
Carak: 4/13[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 9]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2012)

"Keep pushing, friends! But a few more blows and we'll have the creatures done in! Strike now, M'Lady - Fury's got the thing's attention!"









*OOC:*


Cythera and Fury are +3 Attack, +1 Damage, +2 AC/CMD and +1 Saves vs Charm & Fear.







[sblock=Actions]
Free: Maintain Advice (+1 Attack, Damage and Saves vs. Charm/Fear)
Swift: Activate Ki Defense (AC: 26/22 FF/23 T; CMD 29/31 vs Grapple)
Standard: Inspiring Command (+2 Attack/AC/CMD)
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (22 Flat-Footed, 23 Touch)
*HP:* 34/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (05/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (06/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (02/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2012)

"You've got it on the edge now, Cythera!  Bring that spawn-chopper round and do this one in, too!"

Orlando grins feeling much more confident now that blood drips from his blade and nearly matching Cythera's grace and movement slips across the packed trail to keep their next opponent in a position where they can harry it and keep it from fighting effectively.

Fury taunts the creature and feigns attacking with his blade from one side then feigning an attack from the other until he sees the creature begin to lose focus.  His braggadocio doesn't serve him well in his attacks however and the slender blade skitters across the creature's armor without causing injury.

[sblock=OOC]
Free: 5 ft. step to C4
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=29
Standard: Rapier attack to 1 (flank + advice + IC - sick): 1d20+13=19, 1d6+2=5, 3d6=9

Nine rounds and I've only managed to roll higher than an 8 once (excluding two awesomely worthless feints). lol[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 42
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera in certainly not very impressed with the fighting prowess of the man from The Planks so far, wondering if his moniker was for his temper instead of his skill with the blade.  

Of course, she has not performed her best either and she resolves to finish the last one as fast as possible.

Her large blade deflects of the creature's armor and is turned aside, "Gah!  I only wish that it were that easy, Fury." 

[Sblock=Actions]Cythera: Free Action: Talking
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]        : Greatsword  (Flanking/AS/Advice/FF/PA/Insp Cmd)  (1d20+16=19,  2d6+18=28)
Move Action: none
Carak: none

GE, not only are you just missing, but it is by 2 instead of 1, thus I cannot even use Timely Inspiration either. I only need a 7 and cannot manage that 50% of the time it looks like.  And I am supposed to be the tank. [/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 62 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jul 6, 2012)

The wrathspawn seems to sag slightly, unable to keep up its furious attacks for such an extended period of time.  Its next blows are weak and sluggish, and Bren easily avoids them.







[sblock=GM]Fury needs a 16 to Feint.  I'll skip updating the map as I'm guessing that no one will be moving until you drop it.  If anyone wants a map update, let me know.

Wrathspawn 3: Attack Bren. Pick misses, bite misses.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Dead, 62 damage
Wrathspawn 2: Dead, 53 damage
Wrathspawn 3: Barely injured (2 damage), pickaxe in hand, AC 24 (23 FF), Fatigued (1)
Wrathspawn 4: Dead, 58 damage

Cythera: 52/65
Fury: 49/56, Sickened
Bren: 23/56
Carak: 4/13[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2012)

"We've got it now, lads! A final push and it's done, I think!"









*OOC:*


Cythera and Fury are +3 Attack, +1 Damage, +2 AC/CMD and +1 Saves vs Charm & Fear.







[sblock=Actions]
Free: Maintain Advice (+1 Attack, Damage and Saves vs. Charm/Fear)
Swift: Activate Ki Defense (AC: 26/22 FF/23 T; CMD 29/31 vs Grapple)
Standard: Inspiring Command (+2 Attack/AC/CMD)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (22 Flat-Footed, 23 Touch)
*HP:* 34/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (04/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (05/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (02/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2012)

Orlando lashes his blade at the wrathspawn's head in a distracting tactic then steps up close and sinks the rapier up to the hilt in the creature's gut.  He steps back and rips his blade free in a spray of blood.  Orlando crows his success aloud in typical Planks fashion.

"Ha, ha!  I'm getting warmed up now, my friends!  Let's see what you've got, Lady Cythera, Breninyr!"

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=22
Standard: Rapier attack to 1 (flank + advice + IC - sick): 1d20+13=33, 1d6+2=4, 3d6=8
Crit confirmation: 1d20+13=25
Extra damage: 1d6+2=6
Hit AC 33 for 18 damage.

I guess it helps to complain once in a while. [/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 42
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera tries to comply and once more her large blade catches on the aberration's pick axe as it puts the weapon up to block her deadly blade.

She can only shake her head in frustration and exclaims, "I think my sword is cursed. Maybe it is the blood of these creatures on it.  They certainly seem to be very lucky considering." 

She takes a brief moment on her back swing to flick some of it away without leaving herself open to a counterattack.
[Sblock=Actions]Cythera: Free Action: Talking
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]         : Greatsword  (Flanking/AS/Advice/FF/PA/Insp Cmd) (1d20+16=20,  2d6+18=29)
Move Action: none
Carak: none

Again three dice rolls in combat for my LPF characters, not one hit. [/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 62 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2012)

"Blood and bite for sure.  These things seem to have battle luck in plenty!  I'm beginning to believe Ben had the right of it and these things have plundered the Architect's tomb."

Orlando continues to weave about the creature in his attempt to avoid being bitten or struck by the wrathspawn's heavy weapons.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 42
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 9, 2012)

The fatigued wrathspawn continues attacking Bren, but its swings are feeble and fail to connect.







[sblock=GM]Fury needs a 16 to Feint.

Wrathspawn 3: Attack Bren. Pick misses, bite misses.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Wrathspawn 1: Dead, 62 damage
Wrathspawn 2: Dead, 53 damage
Wrathspawn 3: Injured (20 damage), pickaxe in hand, AC 24 (23 FF), Fatigued (2)
Wrathspawn 4: Dead, 58 damage

Cythera: 52/65
Fury: 49/56, Sickened
Bren: 23/56
Carak: 4/13[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2012)

"Come, my friends, while it focuses on me! Yes, just there Fury! Cythera, yes . . . cut it down now . . . my Qi wanes!"









*OOC:*


Cythera and Fury are +3 Attack, +1 Damage, +2 AC/CMD and +1 Saves vs Charm & Fear.







[sblock=Actions]
Free: Maintain Advice (+1 Attack, Damage and Saves vs. Charm/Fear)
Swift: Activate Ki Defense (AC: 26/22 FF/23 T; CMD 29/31 vs Grapple)
Standard: Inspiring Command (+2 Attack/AC/CMD)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (22 Flat-Footed, 23 Touch)
*HP:* 34/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera focuses and puts more arcane energy into the large blade, the bluish fire glinting on the edge making it appear to be hot.  She whirls it downward at her side, twirling her right wrist as she lets the heavy blade gather momentum on its backward swing behind her.  

As it completes half the circle, the point streaking upward from over her shoulder, she grasps the hilt once more with her other hand as well and  raises the hilt above her head as the point reaches the apex of its arcing swing.  She puts all her strength into the downward slash, trying to sever the creature's shoulder.

However, the wraithspawn side steps slightly and the blade glances off the armor instead, nearly causing the dragon disciple to stumble off balance.

No matter how hard she tries to be angry, the situation is becoming comical in the absurd, "Heh, if this keeps up much longer, I might have to trade my steal blades for a huge hammer and take up ringing bells in a church." 

[Sblock=Actions]Cythera: Free Action: Talking
Activates Arcane Strike as Swift Action
Melee attack on [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]          : Greatsword   (Flanking/AS/Advice/FF/PA/Insp Cmd)  (1d20+16=20,  2d6+18=22)
Move Action: none
Carak: none

This is sad. [/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 62 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2012)

Orlando drops almost to his knees to allow the wrathspawn's backswing to slash the air above his head.  Pushing himself up to his feet again he combines the movement with an upward thrust hoping to slip the fine blade between the layers of the creature's armor.  Luck is with him and he grins grimly as the blade pierces flesh.

"Enough, yet?"

It seems the young rogue stands too close to the wrathspawn for a long moment; sword sunk deep in the demonic creature's flesh and his offhand resting almost intimately on the thing's armor.  With a snarl he pushes himself away, rips his blade free and crouches to await the retaliation.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=10; Failed
Standard: Rapier attack (flank + advice + IC - sick): 1d20+13=29, 1d6+2=4, 3d6=13
Hit AC 29 for 17 damage.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 42
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 11, 2012)

The foul creature seems to curl up around the thrust before sliding wetly off the blade and collapsing in the dirt.  Its limbs scrabble weakly for a moment, and the red rage in its eyes fades and finally goes out.  The mountainside is silent once more.

[sblock=Searching bodies]The wrathspawn are wearing spiked scale mail and carrying masterwork pickaxes of a very old style.  They are not carrying anything else.  Each of the creatures has a brand on the back of its neck that reads *VVVR*.  The pickaxes have a symbol stamped into them:






Cythera has seen all this before.  Fury has seen the mark on the pickaxes recently, as well.  What *VVVR* means is anyone's guess.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods a congratulations to Fury on finding his own and finishing the last one.  She is not one to keep score, in any case.  She offers a hand to Bren and pulls him back up onto the beaten track.

"I wonder if this has anything to do with your investigation, Bren. These creatures were probably sent here to waylay either us or you." 

She calls to the husky to come back.  Even though Carak whines a bit when he does, she pats him on the head for reassurance. The dog takes the time to mark his territory on one of the dead wraithspawn.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 52 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 04/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2012)

"I guess it was enough.  They were certainly lucky.  'Til the end, that is."

Orlando relaxes as the wrathspawn's limbs stop thrashing and glances around to check the condition of his allies.

"All well?"

With a wry smile Orlando returns Cythera's nod of congratulations and then laughs as Carak marks his territory.  He helps with the searching and frowns at the familiar symbol and the lack of items he might find useful.  He waves towards the armor and picks.

"What should we do with this stuff?  Would Ben want it returned?  I have to say I'm not keen on weighing myself down with a bunch of armor and weapons."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 42
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera gathers up the items that are salvageable for resale.  She removes some empty sacks and twine from her haversack if necessary.

"I can carry some of it.  I have these empty sacks and some twine to carry the gear dangling off my pack.  But we also have enough room in Carak saddlebags too." 

While waiting for Bren to comment on her earlier statements, she starts gathering up the equipment.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 52 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 04/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

Bren looks around at the carnage; now that the flush of adrenaline is passing his golden skin pales somewhat and he looks slightly ill. He swallows convulsively several times before turning to answer Cythera's observation. "It's certainly possible. I was given little detail regarding the villager's exact complaints . . . (another swallow as he accidentally catches a glimpse of the battle-dancer's handiwork, which is decidedly more messy than the neat punctures left by Fury's rapier) . . . so I won't know for sure until we arrive and can question them."

He looks over the creatures' kit, examining the armor and pick-axes carefully. "You asked about returning this? So it's likely it was taken from one with whom you're acquainted? There's some room in my pack as well; I can carry some of it if needed."

Once he's examined the gear and asked his question, he focuses his will to open a channel with his divine benefactor. Warmth spreads again through those gathered around, restoring the life and vitality so recently stolen by the WrathSpawn.

Channel Energy (3d6=12)
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (22 Flat-Footed, 23 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2012)

"Ah, yes..."

Orlando hesitates as he realizes he may have given away more of his and Cythera's business than he should have to this stranger regardless of how friendly and harmless he seems.  His mental shrug translates to a slight physical lifting of the shoulders.  He kneels down to wipe his blade clean and continues to explain his thoughts to Breninyr.  _Who knows, maybe this odd priest has some insight_.

"Our benefactor believes these things may have looted a holy sight near here.  We have been sent to discover if that is true."

Orlando slings his pack from his shoulders and begins moving things from the main pocket into one of the smaller side pockets.  It seems that he has an amazing quantity of items stuffed within and when he finishes his repacking he looks appraisingly inside the main pocket.

"I think that I can pack a bit of that in here without weighing me down too much."

Orlando glances up with an expression of surprise as divine energies wash over him and knit his wounds.  He peels back his shirt at the neck and twists to get a look at the spot where the wrathspawn bit him.  Little remains of the wound except a gentle arc of scabbed over punctures and its mirror likeness on the other side of his shoulder.  He nods his approval.

"Thank you, Breninyr."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

Bren responds with an enigmatic smile. "'We also serve,' eh? Plainly, my abilities lie more in the area of support and supply than in combat. I've led a sheltered life 'till now . . . time I learned the more, um, _practical_ side of life."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera doesn't bat an eyelash as Fury explains more to the traveling cleric.  After fighting alongside the man and receiving his aid, actions are speaking for themselves.  She skirches the husky's head after the healing energies deal with Carak's wounds and he is not longer suffering.  She still has a scratch from the place where the last pickaxe got her, but it is nothing to trouble her.

"Thank you, Bren.  You have made Carak happy as well." 

Now that the recovered gear is stowed away amongst them, she comments, "I think we should be on our way.  The sooner we get to the village, the sooner we can begin learning more and if this related."

"Carak, boy, keep your nose ready to sniff out more of these creatures... Maybe, we should take a bit of time to try and track where these came from." 

She started rolling the dead aberrations off the road and over the cliff.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2012)

Orlando slaps the cleric on the shoulder with a wink and a friendly sense of camaraderie.

"Don't worry, Bren.  Practical for one man isn't practical for another.  I'm from Venza; practical _there_ doesn't much apply _here_.  You're not the only one with a little bit to learn."

He waves expansively at the mountains around them.

"They are beautiful, though.  Ah, but yes: the village.  You're right, Cythera, we should go but if you or that hound of yours can track these things, I'll follow."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 15, 2012)

*GM:*  Can't post a full update for another 2 days.  The road to Copperhoead leads over a ridge, so you can only see chimney smoke from it at the moment.  It's a\bout a 45 minute walk, and you'll get there without further incident.  RP as you'd like on your way there.  See you in a bit.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


I guess we might have a good enough roll.  See you when you are back Systole. 





Cythera nods and says, "Well, let's find out."

"Carak, seek." 

The husky puts his nose to the ground and starts off in the direction the aberrations initially attacked from.

Survival Tracking (1d20+5=16)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2012)

Orlando seems much like a highly energetic child  or mountain goat as he moves ahead of Cythera and Carak and Breninyr leaping up on boulders and scrambling up rock walls near where the wrathspawn were first spotted.  At least until he catches a disapproving glance (or so he thinks) from one of his companions and he realizes that he could possibly destroy whatever sort of sign that Carak is following.  He smiles wryly, cocks his head to one side and shrugs his shoulders.

"I don't think I stepped on anything important."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2012)

Bren watches the lady and her dog in fascination as they go about their work. Once he's seen how they go about it, he begins to work the ground on his own a bit. "Hmmm. I'm no tracker or great outdoorsman, but I think I've read about these skills during my studies. Let me see, here . . .  No, it's no good. Occasionally, book-learning breaks down when tested in the field, I suppose."

[sblock=Actions]Survival (Aid Another) (1d20+6=9)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 17, 2012)

Carak finds himself quickly confused by the wrathspawns' tracks.  While their scent is strong, the creatures have evidently been patrolling the area in a haphazard fashion over the past few days at least.  It's impossible to locate the origin of the tracks in the tangle of trails.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 18, 2012)

Orlando sits on a bounder and watches Carak circle round the area sniffing the tangled trail of the wrathspawn and making little progress.  Orlando puts his hands on his knees and pushes himself to a standing position then dusts his hands off on the seat of his pants.

"Not that I know anything about it but looks like it's a lost cause.  To the town, then?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2012)

Bren straightens from his crouch, stretching his back as he pulls his waterskin from his pack and takes a long swallow. "Aye, to town. And a hope we're not attacked again on the way."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Just got access to the site, posting lite in my short available window before bed.





Cythera frowns at the husky's difficulty, "Agreed, nothing to be gained here.  Carak, guard."

"Let's be on our way then." 

She resumes her place in the march to the town with Carak set to guard her.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2012)

The unlikely trio of adventurers (plus one dog) resume travelling along the road toward the columns of chimney-smoke over the next rise.  After a half-hour's walk up a steep incline, the road crests and a medium-sized mining village comes into view.  Even from this distance, the architecture is unmistakably dwarven.

Looking down at the settlement, an old wall surrounds most of the town, and there are some three or four nearby tunnels bustling with activity: copper mines, no doubt.  Carts laden with ores and pulled by mules take the ore into larger structures in town to be smelted into metal.

It's another fifteen minutes' walk downhill to reach the town gates.  The road that the party is on seems to be one of two that leads to Copperhead, with the more traveled one being on the downslope side of the town.  The pair of dwarven crossbowmen stationed at the smaller gate eye the party warily as they approach.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 19, 2012)

Orlando walks along and ends up falling a step or two behind Breninyr as the three and Carak arrive at the town.  This sort of dwarven architecture and settlement is new to him and he tries not to show weakness by gawking like a green tourist.  He nods his respect to the dwarven guards but stops to allow Breninyr or Cythera the opportunity to speak with them.

"I am yours to command, Master Hydref," he says quietly.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2012)

The priest examines the architecture with interest as the small group approaches the town - while he's studied such things this is the first time he's had a chance to actually see them "live and in person."

He looks somewhat startled when Fury makes his declaration, but approaches the crossbowmen with confidence. "Greetings, goodmen! My name is Breninyr Hydref, an emissary from Irthos. One of your appealed to us for aid in dealing with some recent unnatural occurrences in the area. To whom should I speak about such matters?"
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera strides in through the gates beside Bren and glances curiously at Fury. In the short time he has known him, this was an unexpected statement.  Of course, the roguish man was a from the big city and used to talking to people around that environment.

For her, it is the opposite, she came from a smaller town and is fine with dealing with people that live there.  However, she is still planning to follow the monk's lead as he was directed to come here, while she and Fury are on a different quest.

"I am Cythera e'Kiernan and this is Carak."

She stands beside Bren, not needing to say more than introducing herself.

Carak, glares at the townsfolk, looking for anyone that is going to approach his mistress in a threatening manner.  He is diligent and not feeling the need for being socially polite... yet.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1  dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8  *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2;  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13  
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2012)

The guards converse in dwarven briefly before the elder of the pair answers Bren. "Aye, that'd be Foreman Morgimm Renlow, headman of th' town and elder of the clan Renlow. I'll take ye to 'im."

The guardsman leads the trio through the streets of the town and into one of the refineries. The place bustles with activity and stinks with the acrid smell of various acids used in the process of turning ore into copper. Most of the business seems to center around a stern-looking dwarf who directs those around him with an attitude that does not encourage either discussion or sloth.

"Wait here," the guard dwarf says, hustling off. He approaches the foreman and speaks briefly in his ear. Renlow looks up and favors the trio with a disapproving frown before waving the guard off and turning back to his work.

"It'll be a short time before he can speak to ye," the guard informs you upon his return. "He's busy."







*.. Morgrimm Renlow ..*


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2012)

Orlando gazes around as if he is looking for something in particular.  He turns back to his two battle companions and smiles.

"Bureaucracy, eh?  I guess we wait, then."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera stands at ease watching curiously as the dwarves work away, the picture of patience.

"Certainly, Fury. Carak, go on and say hello." Ever the diplomat, the husky looks up and wags his tail and then moves to the guard sniffing in greeting, nosing the dwarf's crotch and checking out the rear. 

Meanwhile, Cythera strikes up a conversation, "Don't mind him. So, what is that they are making? Business good?" 

Carak snuffles and then gives a dog-like harrumph and returns to his mistress's side. He sits and scratches behind his ear with a hind leg.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2012)

Bren smiles graciously at the foreman, then turns the same smile upon their guide before speaking _just_ loudly enough to be heard by Foreman Renlow. "Aye, we'll be happy to wait upon Ser Renlow's pleasure. After all, it was _he_ that requested _our_ aid . . . so long as he's content to take the extra time before he begins making use of our talents, who are we to argue?"

He turns to his travelling companions and speaks much more softly. "Such are the games we're often forced to play . . ."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2012)

Eventually the foreman heads into an office, jerking a thumb at the guardsman, who nods and ushers you in after him. The office is spartan, and filled with tomes on engineering and metallurgy, as well as a well-used mining helmet and pick -- it would seem Renlow is no slouch in the mineshafts himself. He's sitting in a high-backed leather chair reading a report of some sort. He frowns and scribbles a note on the bottom of the page before placing it in one of the trays on his desk.

He surveys the group without speaking for a long moment, and the impression you're getting is one of disapproval. The impression is immediately confirmed as soon as the dwarf starts speaking. "So ... this is the Irthian assistance I've waited _seven weeks_ for? A woman and a pair of boys? Hells, this one practically looks like some sort of elven half-breed," he scoffs, indicating Bren.

He leans forward, cold anger in his eyes. "Is this supposed to be a _joke_? I've lost three men in the past month, and five the month before that. Production is down twenty percent because I've had to reassign miners to lookouts and guards. I want you to understand something: There are more buyers for our copper than just Irthos, so if you don't want to uphold your half of our trade agreement and send real aid, you can go spit down a mineshaft. Your alchemical guilds and your bronzesmiths and your royal mint will never see a pennyweight of our copper again. Not. One. Pennyweight. I promise you that."

He leans back, still fuming. "Now, you've come to say something. Say it and get out with ye."






*.. Morgrimm Renlow ..*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2012)

Bren's been well prepared by his briefings for the gruff Dwarves, and is not flustered at all by the foreman's manner. He smiles calmly, and when he speaks there's no trace of the naive innocence he showed his friends on the trail . . . supreme confidence comes through every nuance of his speech.

"Be easy, Master Renlow . . . be easy. I assure you that Irthos takes your concerns seriously. My superiors have given such details as you've sent their consideration, and have judged that I am the best equipped to handle the situation. While I'm sure you sent us all the information you had at the time, it was yet scarce. My friends and I stand ready to begin our investigation. Please fill us in on everything that's happened since your last missive to my superiors."

[sblock='Bout Time I Had a Good Roll!]Diplomacy (1d20+13=32)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 24, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Come on, no one is going to react to the ball sniffer?  Not even a chuckle?  





Cythera has not had many dealings with the grumpy dwarves, the lecherous ones are another matter though.  But, bureaucrats and such are pretty much the same all over, they like to impress upon people their own importance.

She looks at the ranting dwarf with a raised eyebrow and then a smirking smile. She just nods at all the right places.

"Master Renlow, this dog is a mighty war-hound and he just had to come to your aid.  Dragging us along to be sure."

"But, I if you wish to see evidence of our abilities, have you had sightings of wrathspawn about? We took out four of them, not very far from here.  As you can see, we are none the worst for wear." 

Carak has no idea he is should be posed to appear impressive.  Instead the husky is staring at the angry dwarf, on the verge of growling.

Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20+6=21)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2012)

Orlando doesn't smile but maintains a serious expression as he focuses on the dwarven mine foreman.

"No joke, Master Renlow.  For good or ill, we are the aid you are receiving.  We may not have accrued your years of wisdom but we are more than capable of deciphering puzzles... and killing them, if need be.  Three to five a month?  How long before production stops entirely?  You can't sell what you can't produce, Master Renlow.  We _can_ help you with that."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy Aid Another: 1d20+13=18, which should put our total at 36.

And perrin, I chuckled.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 25, 2012)

Renlow seems mildly mollified by Bren's words, at least to the point of not throwing the emissary out on his ear.  He settles back slightly and listens, a stern but thoughtful look on his face.  He nods grudgingly.  "Aye, you may be the best Irthos could send, but I don't appreciate the seven bloody weeks it took to respond.  If and when you make it back to Irthos, you tell your superiors that Heth has been beating down our door for our copper, since bronze doesn't rust in the swamps like iron does.  Now, I'd sooner deal with blasted _elves_ than with the lizardkin, but I'd invite one of the scaly bastards into my house and serve him breakfast in bed if it was the difference between this town being safe or not.  So this is your chance, Irthian.  You hold up your half of the trade agreement, or there _is_ no blasted trade agreement.  And the next time there's a problem, you come _running_.  You understand?"

He steeples his fingers.  "Now, there isn't much to tell beyond the first message I sent.  Or the second, or the third, or the bloody _fourth_, except that there seem to be more of the bloody beasties every day, harassing our caravans and our miners.  We killed a few early on, but it seems like they're getting tougher, too.  And the hells if I know what they are or where they come from.  Wrathspawn, did you call them?  Well, if you killed four and can prove it, there's a bounty you can claim."

[sblock=Bren]The dwarf's grievances seem pretty legitimate, and his threat to supply Heth is _not_ something Irthos wants to happen.  Someone in Irthos dropped the ball on this one.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Great rolls on the Diplomacy checks, but Renlow is a tough nut to crack, and he's not going to be happy with Irthos until the threat to his town is ended.  And given his demeanor, it seems unlikely he'd be happy even then.     







*.. Morgrimm Renlow ..*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2012)

Bren listens intently to the dwarf's complaints, his expression growing more grave as it becomes clear how long his country took to respond to the town's complaints.

"Ser Renlow, I offer sincere apologies on behalf of my country. I assure you I had no idea how long it took us to respond. I assure you that I'll do all I can to take care of this situation for you, and that if I fail it will be because I've perished in the attempt. I'll also take your complaints back to my government, along with a faithful report of the situation. I'll not hesitate to use Heth's offers of trade to improve your outcome, either."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2012)

Orlando nods sympathetically as Morgrimm Renlow tells his tale.

"Sadly, we tossed the vile things off the road and down the mountain.  Now, we have work to do and you have work to do... perhaps you could have one of your men show us some maps of the area so we can pinpoint where these things are coming from.  And so we don't take up more of your valuable time.  Unless my companions have other questions?"

He looks to Bren and Cythera to see if they've thought of things to ask that Orlando hasn't.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 26, 2012)

[sblock=GM]You did take their armor and weapons, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera reaches into her gear and produces one of the pick axes and pulls a set of armor from Carak's saddlebags.  Carak remains his stoic self, not interested in getting a better whiff of this dwarf's genitalia.  

"Master Renlow, as fearsome of a warrior the husky is, he is not so uncouth to bring back trophies of the creatures.  But, we did keep their armor and weapons.  Would like to see all of them?"

"We are concerned about where these creatures might be originating.  Any further information would be useful, as Fury has mentioned." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jul 26, 2012)

Morgrimm raises an eyebrow slightly as Cythera produces the armor and weapons.  It's apparently as close as he's willing to show that he's somewhat impressed.  "Aye, that looks like their kit.  And their blood on it.  I'll have the bounty brought around to ye.  And we'll take the kit off your hands for a fair price if you don't want to carry it."

He strokes his beard.  "These mountains have been a home to dwarves since the dawn of time.  They're riddled with mines, caves, and tombs -- many of them we know about, but there's a fair number whose knowledge is lost even to us.  I'll provide such maps as we have if it'll aid your search, with the understanding that you'll talk to me before you enter any dwarven tomb, whether it be known to us or not.  I'll not have anyone traipsing willy-nilly about the graves of our ancestors.

"Now, I imagine you want to settle in for the evening.  There's room at Harsk's Inn.  The beds will be soft enough for your kind and they import lowland ale that you'll be able to handle.  Your meals'll cost no coin provided you share your news and tales with the room, as is the way of Seithr dwarves."

        *GM:*  If there's more you want to ask, feel free.  Or if you're done here, you can move to the inn, and a messenger will bring around maps and the bounty money.     






*.. Morgrimm Renlow ..*


----------



## Systole (Jul 26, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2012)

Orlando shrugs out of his pack and peels it open to extract the suit of armor he had stuffed in it.

"I've another here...  Thank you, Master Renlow.  Now we don't want to keep you further so we'll be headed off to Harsk's Inn where we'll gladly share our news."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera smiles as things are coming to a satisfactory conclusion.

"Indeed, Master Renlow. We only kept the armor and weapons due to their value of resale.  Turns out to be a wise choice for claiming bounties as well.  We thank you for dealing honestly with us."

"I don't think we plan to enter any dwarven tombs, unless it is to deal with this scourge of abominations.  But we shall inform you of such endeavors if they occur."

"Well, I agree, Fury. Bren.  Let us depart and head to the inn." 

After taking their leave of the dwarf, Cythera comments to her companions, "You may tell the tales, Fury.  I can perform a dance or two.  Though perhaps these townsfolk are too parochial for some of my more enjoyable routines. Particularly those of the veil." 

Carak replies with a chuffing harrumph, not impressed aparently.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2012)

Orlando shoots Cythera a sidelong glance at her mention of dancing with veils.  He's not entirely certain if she's joking or not.

"I'm not sure how relevant our news is going to be since I have the feeling these dwarves have little contact with and care even less about Venza.  But I can weave a tall tale or two.

So, ah, do you _really_ do a dance with veils?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera gives Fury a playful smile with a somewhat demure expression, "Oh ho, master Fury.  You are interested?"

"Yes, I can do the _dances_, there are a few different ones.  They all are tantalizing when preformed by a woman who knows what she is doing. I like to include the weaving of steel in my version."

"I am sure it goes over well with the warriors at heart." 









*OOC:*


Pole-dancing with a polearm? 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jul 30, 2012)

*GM:*  I've been waiting on Mowgli (and I know he's been busy) as his character has the most invested in this conversation.  I'll move things along tomorrow if there's still no post.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 30, 2012)

Orlando grins and exaggerates the swagger in his step.

"When a good-looking woman dances only a fool or a boy shys away.  I don't consider myself either.

How about you, Master Hydref?  You interested in seeing Cythera dance?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


And, I'm back. Sorry - would've actually posted last night, but internet was down for pretty much the entire town for some reason . . .







Brin's golden skin takes a reddish hue during his new friends' conversation, and flushes to full on copper at Fury's questions. Gone is the poise he demonstrated when dealing with his dwarven client. "Ah . . . erm . . . that is to say . . ." Finally, he regains his composure and his sputtering stops; though he's still blushing furiously, he smiles and genuine humor fills his voice. He turns to the lady and give a little half bow. "Lady Cythera, I'm certain I'd be completely enchanted by any dance you'd care to perform!

"As to entertaining in the commons, I'd be happy to share such news as I have as well, though it'll be week old news from Irthos."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera laughs lightly and touches each of her male companions on the shoulders in a friendly way, almost like a sibling would do.

"Well, like I said before, these townsfolk might not appreciate the art.  Though, I have known a few lecherous people that are compensating for being short.  So who knows.  Perhaps I shall wait and see."

Arriving at the tavern, she strides up and opens the door. She holds it open for her two companions to enter first.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jul 31, 2012)

The tavern is refreshingly warm, given the chilly mountain air outside.  The common room has been designed unusually -- half the room has a dwarven ceiling, about six feet in height.  The other half has an more typical eight foot ceiling, built with taller folk in mind.  This evening, the dwarven clientele has crowded into the the taller side of the room: word of travelers bearing news seems to have traveled quickly and drawn an audience.  As Bren, Fury, and Cythera step inside, a hush falls over the room and three dozen pairs of eyes turn towards the new arrivals.

A gruff and largely silent innkeeper and a stable of younger dwarven that seem to be his sons attends to the party's needs.  Bags are brought up to rooms, orders for drinks are taken, and a hearty mutton stew is served.  All the while, the dwarven crowd is quiet.  Not hostile, just ... expectant.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2012)

Before seating himself to the stew, Bren faces the crowd of Dwarves and speaks quietly into the hush. "Greetings, friends! I am Bren, and these are my friends Lady Cythera and Orlando. I know you're eager for news from our travels, and we'll happily oblige you . . . just as soon as we've sated our hunger on this delicious smelling stew. Wouldn't want it to get cold, after all!"

He smiles warmly as he speaks, allowing the full force of his personality to wash over the room. (Burning up all my good rolls on Diplomacy Checks, I guess.)
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 31, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera inclines her head politely and the introduction, tucking a loose strand of her red hair back behind an ear. She pats the husky on the head and says, "This is the mighty war dog, Carak.  He doesn't tell jokes or stories, but can make bacon disappear like magic."

Carak has no sense of humor and looks up at his mistress on hearing his name, his piercing eyes unblinking.  Then he survey's the crowd once more, sticking close to Cythera's side.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* longbow 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2012)

Orlando nods respectfully to the gathered dwarves.

"I would be Orlando... not the Lady Cythera."

He grins and tucks into his food eating quickly and washing all down with a large swig of ale.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 1, 2012)

The food is hearty, but somewhat bland, truth be told.  The dwarves wait patiently through the party's meal, murmuring very quietly among themselves.  About halfway through the meal, a messenger arrives with a sack of gold and a map case containing dozens of geological surveys, mining maps, and a smattering of old parchments that all but have "_HERE BE DRAGGYNES_" written across large swathes.  Renlow appears to have erred on the side of caution when it comes to maps that might aid you in your search.

        *GM:*  The dwarves are still waiting for tales and news.  Going through the provided maps will take at least a couple hours, and I'll need Perception OR K:Geography when you do, with K:Geo having the lower DC.  It's not necessary for you to make this roll in your next post, and (hint hint) you might not want to, given that you still have an expectant audience.  And you've still got the Writings of the Architect to look over.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2012)

Orlando pushes his mug to one side and stands up.  He gives a slight bow to the gathered dwarves.

"Sorry to make you wait.  And now, since I have finished and my friend is still feeding himself I can share the news from Venza.  Like you, we have had our share of troubles; these creatures that terrorize your mountains have been crashing parties in the City of Glass.  From what I hear they do not fancy the dancing...

...and then Commander Parsnip stopped by the next day to give the city's unofficial thank you to the handsome, civic-minded hero for foiling the Rhat'matanis pesh plot.  Of course, there was no _proof_ Rhat'matanis was involved but then, it doesn't take a genius to know that raw pesh is harvested from plants grown in their arid expanses and that the Tesh envy Venza's prosperity."

He laughs hoarsely and takes a last swig of ale from his mug.

"Now I really must give my voice a chance to recover and Master Hydref a chance to tell the news from down Irthos way.  Another ale would be just the thing for my weary voice..."

[sblock=OOC]Fury makes the telling of Venza's news as entertaining as possible...
K (local) (1st roll), for knowing newsworthy stories, then Perform (oratory) to tell the news in an entertaining manner: 1d20+12=26, 1d20+13=32[/sblock]



• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2012)

Bren pushes his bowl away with an obvious show of reluctance, wipes his mouth carefully and stands. "Mmmm, that really is an excellent stew! Just the thing after a week on the road from Irthos. OK, all the news that's fit to tell from our lovely little valley . . . I'm glad you mentioned Rhat'matanis, my friend," he says with a nod to Fury. "The struggles between Rorn and the Empire continue unabated . . ." The priest's recitation is not nearly so dramatic as was Fury's, but his personality keeps it from putting the dwarves to sleep at least. "And finally, the daughter and heir of the chief of the HaGruut clan to the NorthWest of here has mysteriously disappeared. The clan-chief has put it about that she's gone on her . . . walkabout? But we're not sure if that's the case or if there's something more sinister behind her absence."
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

[sblock=OOC]I musta failed on secondary Fort Save too and suffered 3 Con & 3 Str  Damage and I am still resting to get back  to full strength.  Nasty  disease.  

I am starting to slowly catch up so posting lite, sorry.[/sblock]Cythera is not one for telling stories and she listens to the other two, applauding and smiling encouragingly at their tales.

She says, "Very nice, gentlemen. Now perhaps I shall not have to dance with the veil."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Aug 3, 2012)

The dwarves seem more than content with Bren's and Fury's tales, not waiting for or apparently even expecting Cythera to add anything -- the society here is entirely patriarchal.  The men split into small groups, discussing the news in low murmurs, while serving wenches bring food and ale to them now that the travelers have eaten.  A knot of nosy older dwarves hovers near the party, apparently hoping to eavesdrop on more of the travelers' conversation.  And several of the men keep glancing at the map case with poorly disguised curiosity.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks at the curious old curmudgeonly dwarves that are looking to be nosy. 

She says, "Good evening, gentlemen.  If you are interested, we going to look over these maps to determine where the aberrations are coming from.  You are welcome to help us."

Since she and her companions are looking for some local assistance, she has no qualms about discussing the maps and sightings if they are willing to help.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Aug 4, 2012)

[sblock=GM]Cythera casts Summon Swarm of Dwarven Retirees VI.

The bad news: DCs for your Perception or K:Geography rolls have increased.

The good news: You may also make a Sense Motive check to differentiate potentially useful information from the small talk of bored old men.[/sblock]

Needing no further encouragement, the gaggle of old dwarves opens up the map case and begins spreading various parchements out across the tables.  Immediately, a half dozen different conversations and arguments erupt.

"Cor, what d'ye suppose they said to young Renlow to get him to drag these out of the attic?"

"Ho, Ragnar ... they've got the map of old shaft 17, here!  What memories, eh?  Remember that toss we had over Gerta?"

"Ha!  I've still got the scar where ye hit me with the mug, ye _pluig!  _Whoa, now ... Banadd's Cave.  It's missing that side-passage, though."

"There weren't no side-passage, Tafd.  That were yer bad eyes mistaking a shadow."

"Bollocks!  It were a side-passage or I'm the son of a kobold!"

"Look, it's the double-X tomb.  That was where ye got knifed, weren't it, Arsenalt?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


If we end up postponing our own research, can we unring the bell?





 Cythera looks slightly sheepish at her two companions and realizes that inviting the old men was perhaps a mistake. Since they are so absorbed in their won conversations, she pulls her companions to the side for a quiet conversation.

"We are not going to get any serious work done with all of them trying to help.  However, if we just listen for a while, we might learn something from their stories."

"Once we have had enough, we can pack up everything and retire to our rooms, meeting up in one of them to actually look things over with some privacy. What do think?"

Sense Motive (1d20+6=14)
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2012)

"Sure, Cythera, sure."

Orlando doesn't seem perturbed in the slightest by the influx of old dwarven men.  He just listens and tosses in a comment here and there to keep them talking; not that they seem to need it any.

"A mug!  I hope to all the gods it was empty..."

He'll also try to skim through the book they got from Ben to find relevant passages about where the Architect's tomb is located and he'll occasionally look at the maps to see if he can find a spot that might match.  He can't make heads nor tails of the maps so he decides to ask the local experts.

"Sirs, I have to admit: I don't have the best eye for reading a map.  Damned poor, really.  So, I'll have to ask your expert advice.  You ever hear of something called the Architect's Tomb?  Markings on the weapons those foul creatures were carrying indicate they came from there; or at the least, raided the place."

[sblock=OOC]
Sense Motive: 1d20+13=15
Perception: 1d20+10=28
K (geography): 1d20=4
Diplomacy (info gathering): 1d20+14=30[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 5, 2012)

One of the younger members of the group of old dwarves approaches the travelers and studies them for a long time. Other elder dwarfs have referred to him as Arsenalt, and there was something about an old stab wound as well. This close, it's easy to see the stab wound they were talking about: there's a vicious three-inch scar just below his right ear, and a slightly smaller mark on the opposite side of his neck, just above his shoulder. It appears that years ago he was stabbed in his neck, straight from one side through to the other. Surviving such a wound would have required an incredible strength of will, or a miracle, or both.

He nods, finally. "You're not _them_," he says. When he speaks, his voice is a rasp, a testament to the severity of the injury. The rest of the tavern quiets down down in order to hear him. He considers another moment, then appears to reach a decision. "I'll tell you, then. The Architect's Tomb is here." He taps a finger on one of the maps, on a spot marked *XX*.

"Fifty years ago, there was a group of travelers -- humans -- who came to town, looking for a tomb that wasn't of dwarven make. Back then I was the best mountaineer in these parts. Maybe I still am." There are nods of affirmation around the room. "I knew the place they were talking about, except the mark on this map, this is a mistake. It's a copy of a older map, I think, that had the original mark on it, and the mapmaker just copied what made sense to him. The marks in the tomb were different. Like this." He takes a piece of chalk and draws a mark on one of the tables.






"I led them to the tomb. There was a lock with three keyholes. And there were ghosts who guarded the keys to the lock. You stepped into a cage and the ghosts turned real. And the man who led them, he sent his soldiers into the cages, over and over again, and the ghosts slaughtered them. The man, there was no _humanity_ to him, and I was terrified, like I've never been before or since, and I don't know whether it was him or the ghosts that was worse. Him, I think. The ghosts at least stayed in their cages.

"And when there were no more men to send into the cages, and the ghosts still had the keys, I turned to the man and asked him if I should lead him back to town. And he said -- and I remember this, every word -- he said, 'No, I do not need to return to town, but you can still serve a purpose.' And then he swung and gave me this," he says, pointing to his neck. "And when I was lying there dying, he said, 'Every drop of blood weakens his chains.' And he walked away.

"I blacked out then. I don't know how long I was out. I barely remember making it back to town." He breaks into a coughing fit, apparently having overstressed his damaged throat. "But I want to know ... to know what is in there ... that cost me this ..."

He stops, unable to speak further.







*...* *Arsenalt Hume* *...*

[sblock=GM]I should have called for Diplomacy rolls, too, but I forgot. My bad.

You have a limited number of additional questions you can ask Arsenalt, given how messed up his voice is. Choose wisely.

The writings of the Architect are below. They've also been added to the first post, for reference.[/sblock][sblock=The Writings of the Architect]Serroth has given to us that are three great forces of infantry: that of the berserk, that of the skirmisher, and that of the defender. Each is matched against its own, so that when like forces meet, only numbers or vigor will win the day. This is a poor strategy. It is far wiser to meet an army with that which it is most weak against. A commander who is stronger in the light of Serroth will endeavor first to know his enemy, and then to array against him such things as will most easily defeat him.

A force of skirmishers is greatest when placed against a force of defenders, as the armor of a defender needs must entail diminished maneuverability. This allows a force of skirmishers to strike and strike again at the flanks of the less mobile defenders. However, a force of skirmishers needs must fear a force of berserks, for a berserk’s great tactic is the charge, whereby they might easily run down and scatter a force of skirmishers. In such ways, a force of berserks is most strong when placed against a force of skirmishers, but its attacks are not so deadly when arrayed against the shields and tighter formation of a force of defenders, whose movement is but slow, and yet most inexorable, across the field of battle. 

Be it known that I speak of no more than the disposition of infantry across the battlefield. Forces of archers and of cavalry add greater complexities in which the light of Serroth guides us also, but in ways more difficult to convey so simply. Most especially, is it unwise to neglect magery, for even a small working can oft turn the tide of battle.

Above all and before all, the greatest weapon a commander might bring to battle is knowledge, for even the greatest army will batter against a well-prepared enemy with little more effect than the tide on a sea-rock. It is oft the lack of one simple fact that turns a great army into a poor one, and a wise commander must know when his knowledge is incomplete, and where he may search in order to make his knowledge more complete.

Know this: Serroth sometimes speaks in a great voice to those who are our greatest prophets, but more often he whispers the small things to us – those things which win battles and rout our foes – if we only know to listen.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Any more rolls required on the Maps?





 Cythera glances at Bren, knowing full well the Architect's Tomb was not mentioned before but mostly likely related to the threats to this town.

"Arsenalt, what did this man mean by 'every drop of blood weakens his chains'? Do you think it something to do with what is in the tomb?"

"Perhaps these creatures are stirred up by someone getting inside.  But, fifty years is a long time for a human to still be alive. No one else came looking for this place recently have they?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Aug 6, 2012)

*GM:*  No more rolls required on the maps. The location of the tomb is clearly marked.
[sblock=Bren]Just to confirm, the Architect's Tomb is nothing that you've heard of before.[/sblock]     
"Don't ... know ..." Arsenalt croaks in response to Cythera's first two questions, which sets off another coughing fit. There's a speckling of blood on his lips when he finally straightens up and reaches for a mug of ale.

The one named Tafd fields the next question. "No visitors lately, miss. At least, no one's come through town except the usual traders and carvans." He shrugs. "That's not to say there's no one in the tomb, though. Nobody from Copperhead has bothered to go up there for years." 






*...* *Arsenalt Hume* *...*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2012)

Bren looks at Fury and Cythera and shrugs as Arsenalt finishes his painful speech. He says quietly to his friends, "The Architect's Tomb is nothing I've heard of . . . my dispatch was strictly in regards to the foreman's reports regarding attacks, and I know very little other than what he sent in his missives."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2012)

Orlando is sickened by Arsenalt's tale and can only shake his head in dismay.

"I never mentioned the Architect's Tomb?  I swear I had."  He shrugs, glances around and then continues speaking to Bren.  "Information from a contact of ours in Venza with an interest in making sure this tomb has not been defiled.  I'm sure I mentioned _that_."

He frowns as he goes back to considering Arsenalt's story.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks curiously at the coughing fit and catches Bren's attention.

"Arsenalt, are you okay? We do have some healing that perhaps we can provide to ease your pain or even heal your injury."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2012)

"Indeed, sir . . . I am a priest of no mean skill. I don't know if my magic will heal a wound 50 years set, but I am more than willing to try if you'll allow it."

[sblock=OOC]Thought of offering this in my previous post, but the fact that he's had it for 50 years argues that there's nothing more to be done. Of course, if there's no healer in this settlement, that would be different.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 7, 2012)

Arsenalt nods to Bren, but the aasimar gets the feeling that the dwarf is simply humoring him. Bren spends several minutes ministering to the old wound, but his attempts -- both divine and mundane -- are in vain. There's a raw, lingering viciousness to the injury that seems to inhibit healing. Even were the wound fresh, Bren suspects it would have hardly responded to treatment. He is able to ease some of the ache, however. When it's over, Arsenalt says nothing, but simply pats Bren on the shoulder. The message is clear: _I appreciate you trying, but I didn't expect any different._






*...* *Arsenalt Hume* *...*

[sblock=GM]I've been trying to watch for it, but I hadn't seen any exchange until now where Cythera and Fury told Bren about the Architect's Tomb. If I missed it, sorry.

[sblock=Heal, DC 15]Arsenalt's scar is obviously from a piercing weapon, but it doesn't look like it came from a flat, bladed weapon like a dagger.[/sblock][sblock=Spellcraft, DC 20]The weapon used on Arsenalt had some sort of necromantic enchantment that even now inhibits proper healing. It would take a Heal spell or something similar to fix the injury.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2012)

Orlando stares at the mess of maps and the crowd of dwarves that have gathered around to help them piece this together.

"Pretty clear to me, then.  We need to check out the Architect's Tomb."

He glances at Bren and Cythera to see if they have any other questions or suggestions.

[sblock=OOC]Fury's comments to the contrary, I'm also pretty sure the Architect's tomb was never mentioned.  Mainly because we weren't sure how far we could trust the stranger we just met on the road.  This is, I suppose, Fury's way of pushing the investigation in the direction he is pretty confident it needs to go and filling Bren in.  He isn't making a big effort to hide the fact that he knows he didn't mention it earlier and a skilled diplomat like Bren would figure that out and, I hope, understand them not spilling all their plans/goals on first meeting.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2012)

Bren pokes (gently) around the wound in the man's throat, bringing both his skill in healing and his connection with the Divine into play. When he's able to do little more than grant a slight - and very temporary - relief from the pain the priest grunts in frustration. "This is plainly a puncture wound, but it was made by no flat blade. What was it, sir, that caused this wound? It looks like it was made by a pick-axe, or some other piercing tool.

"Whatever it was that caused it, I am unable to heal it. I am truly sorry, sir. Perhaps if you traveled to Irthos the head of my order could help you, but this is beyond me."

He then turns to the others. "Agreed . . . this Architect's Tomb seems the most likely place to start."

[sblock=OOC]Bren's Heal bonus is equal to the DC of the check, so that's not a tough one for him. On the other hand, he's got no clue about spellcraft or the arcane.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 8, 2012)

Arsenalt nods.  "Was a milit'ry pick he had.  They all had ... milit'ry picks.  But his was diff'rent.  Black.  Saw-toothed.  _Vicious_."

Given the mountainous terrain, the tomb is probably the best part of a day's travel away.






*...* *Arsenalt Hume* *...*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2012)

"Well, my friends, is there aught else to be learned here before we make preparations to head to the tomb? If not, I could use some rest and meditation time before we strike out." The priest looks to his companions, quirking an eyebrow and waiting for any other questions they wish to ask.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 46/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (04/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (05/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (01/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera has some knowledge of magical things and considers what Bren has said and tried to do.  Then she comments, "It sounds like there is some necromancy at work on that old wound. Perhaps a magical property of the weapon used.  It certainly sounds nefarious enough.  I believe it will take a potent healing spell to cure."

"I think all that is needed is a rest tonight and I will be fresh for travel once more.  Originally I was thinking we might need mounts from here, but if it is only a day's walk, then arriving a few more hours sooner will not be much benefit.  Without them, we need not worry about horses left to themselves when we enter the tomb either."

"I suppose we should send word to the Foreman of our intentions."









*OOC:*


Take 10 on Spellcraft +11






[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Aug 11, 2012)

*GM:*  Anything [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] wants to contribute?  Otherwise I'll push along to tomorrow morning under the assumption that (a) you'll head to the tomb tomorrow, (b) there are no supplies you're desperate to pick up beforehand, and (c) you're informing Renlow of your intentions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


That all sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 13, 2012)

Orlando watches as Bren attempts to heal Arsenalt's old injury.  He's concerned and it shows in his face and posture but he is out of his element and so he stays out of the way.  He nods his agreement with Cythera's plan.

"Agreed.  Sleep and then to the tomb of the Architect.  I have everything I need so I'll be ready to go first thing."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera asks the proprietor about drawing a hot bath for her before bed. 

Seeing that they are about to retire, she says, "I am sorry we are not able to do more for you, Arsenault. We wish you a good evening.  If you would be so kind, could you suggest if we should send word tonight to the Foreman of our intentions, or go see him ourselves in the morn?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Aug 13, 2012)

Arsenalt says, "If you're asking whether Renlow cares if you loot the Architect's Tomb ... no.  It's not a dwarven tomb.  But he will want to know where you went."

The elder dwarves nod.  "Aye, best to inform young Renlow," one of the old men says.  He gestures to a younger dwarf that might be his grandson.  "Garet!  Run and tell the Foreman the visitors'll be going to the Tomb of the Architect!"  

That business being taken care of, debate immediately resumes.  "Hmph.  So it's _human_ magics making these .... these _wraith-pawns_?" 

"Not surprising, when you think on it, really.  Always mucking about in secrets that mortals weren't meant to know, your average human is."  The speaker coughs politely and nods at the adventuring party.  "Present company excepted, o' course."

Fury, Cythera, and Bren are led upstairs to their rooms.  A human-sized bath has been prepared for Cythera, with scaldingly hot water.  Like the meals, the beds are simply functional.  Extremely clean, but not particularly comfortable.  Once or twice during the night, the distant screams of wrathspawn echo off the surrounding peaks.

Breakfast is, unsurprisingly, bland but hearty porridge, and the inn has prepared a few days' worth of rations for everyone.  There's a bigger surprise, however.  The map showing the location of the tomb has been extensively marked with notes detailing trail hazards and shortcuts.  A short message in the corner of the parchment reads, _"Good luck.  -AH."_  It seems Arsenalt took an hour or two after everyone went to bed to annotate the map.

        *GM:*  Two Survival rolls when you move out of the inn.  Please let me know which is first and which is second.  Just one roll for Carak, though.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2012)

Orlando has a bit of the porridge for breakfast even though he doesn't need it.  He spends more time chatting than he does eating, however; one of the benefits of being sustained by magic.

"Don't know about you two but I didn't sleep too well.  Something about the air just doesn't smell right.  And those things bellowing out in the mountains all night.  Made my skin crawl."  He grins and looks much less concerned than his comments seem to imply.  "So you ready to go see what we can find out and maybe do something about this?"

He pushes back from the table, shoulders his pack, adjusts his sword belt so that his rapier's hilt falls in the ideal spot and, finally, moves over to the door opening it for the others.

"After you."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera's hot bath helps her get a good night's sleep.  Getting rid of the bedbugs helped as well.  After breaking fast, she is dressed and ready to go. 

Taking note of the annotations, she smiles, "That was quite nice of him.  A shame we could not do more for him."

Tucking the map away, assuming it is her job to follow it, Cythera gives Fury a smile and precedes him out into the morning mountain air.  Carak is following protectively on her heels.

[Sblock=Rolls]If it is following a map, taking 10's on the rolls would be my choice. +6 Survival for 16.
If not, then: 1st Survival (1d20+6=8) & 2nd Survival (1d20+6=14)
Carak's: Survival (1d20+5=11)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2012)

Bren rises somewhat later than the others, having wakened and decided that his bed felt better than getting up given the extent of his activity from the day before. After a short nap - 30 minutes or so - he finally gets up and performs his morning ablutions; they're so much more satisfying when done properly rather than through a cantrip.

He goes downstairs and sees that he's running somewhat behind - the other two are most of the way through their porridge already! Setting aside his sloth he wolfs down the bland repast as he tries to catch a glimpse of the map before the Lady tucks it away. Soon enough is joining Fury, Cythera and Carak outisde the inn.

Survival Rolls (1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=13)

[sblock=OOC]Can we assume that with all of Bren's channelling last night in his attempts to heal the Dwarf - and a good night's sleep - we're at full HP?[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 17, 2012)

The journey is tiring in the thin mountain air, but not dangerous. In more than a few places, Arsenalt's annotations saved time and possibly a twisted ankle. Along the way, Carak occasionally picks up the faint scent of wrathspawn, or one of the group spots an old footprint in a patch of sandy ground. In one place, the foul beasts caught a mountain goat and butchered it -- the corpse is spread over twenty yards.

Despite the early start to the day, it's late afternoon when the party arrives at the entreance to the Architect's Tomb. The tomb itself is carved directly into the mountainside; a dark but intricately inscribed passage leads inward, wide enough for two abreast.

The passageway doesn't seem to have been used for quite some time, and in fact the last sign of wrathspawn was several miles back.  For some reason, however, Carak seems skittish.

[sblock=Bren]As you approach the entrance, you feel a vague sense of disquiet that you can't place. After a few minutes, you realize that there's a low mechanical _thrum_ of something deep underground. A steamworks, perhaps? A refinery? It seems ... ominous.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Having successfully found the place, Cythera puts the map away.  She looks around cautiously and has a thoughtful expression.

Then she comments, "Didn't that fellow mention some keys required for entry?  But from the looks of things, this is not the source of the wrathspawn incursions."

She glances at the husky and notices he is as uncertain as she is.  She pats him on the head to keep his attention focused on sticking with her instead of running away.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 64 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2012)

Orlando examines the entrance with a scowl of concentration furrowing his brow and with the fingers of his left hand drumming on the hilt of his rapier.  He turns to Cythera and Bren.

"You sure you followed the map correctly?  This doesn't really look like Arsenalt described.  Unless this is just the entrance to some outer chambers and the entrance to the Architect's Tomb is deeper in.  Or maybe the wrathspawn and their master, whoever that is, found or forced their way in through some other passage."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2012)

"Say, do either of you . . . feel . . . that? Some sort of thrumming, something rhythmic and sort of . . . mechanical? I don't like it."

He looks down at Carak. "I think Carak may feel it too."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 20, 2012)

It takes a minute after Bren brings it up, but Cythera and Fury eventually feel the vibration as well.  It's far too regular to be natural.  Beyond that, its faintness makes it impossible to either identify or definitively locate.  The party's best guess is that it comes from in the tomb, or under it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Resting the butt of her glaive on the ground, Cythera gives it some objective thought and then shakes her head in response to Fury's question, "I do not think we made a mistake.  More likely things have changed over the years."

"It could very well be that someone has been working and remodeling the tomb for some time, expecting the locals to avoid the place."

After noticing the rhythmic vibrations, the dragon disciple shakes her head, "I am not sure what it is either, but I think you are right about Carak feeling it." 

The husky looks up with an expression that is the canine version feigned shock that his mistress can state the obvious.









*OOC:*


Let me know if any Knowledge skills apply.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Aug 20, 2012)

*GM:*  Regarding the vibration, there's not enough to go on for any kind of roll or check.  You'll have to get closer to the source.

The carvings around the entrance are in an archaic version of Landellian.  You can recognize "Serroth," "challenge," and "Architect."  A Linguistics check may tell you more.  +4 on the roll if you know Old Landellian, as it's closer to the archaic version.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2012)

Bren moves to the arch and looks more carefully at the inscriptions.

Linguistics (1d20+4=17)
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2012)

Once Bren brings it up Orlando tilts his head and is still as if listening for something faint, which of course, he is.  Finally, he nods though there is still a look of confusion, perhaps doubt, on his face when he does so.

"I think I feel it."

The young man waits while Bren looks over the inscription muttering those words he can make out.

"Ah! The Architect.  So we are in the right place.  Sorry I doubted.  You make anything of that, yet, Bren?"

He grins over at Cythera and shrugs.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Waving away the apology, Cythera says, "Do not think anything of it. Better to be certain about such things."

"While we appear to be successfully at the Architect's Tomb, we do not appear to be at the location where wrathspawn are raiding from."

Looking to see if Bren can learn anything more about the entrance from the carved writing, she remarks, "If Bren cannot translate more, maybe we should see what our book has to say about things, Fury." 

The husky, unable to read, sits on his haunches and scratches behind his ear.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 With 
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Aug 23, 2012)

Bren is able to decipher a few more lines of text, but nothing that sheds any especially new light on the problem. The inscription says that the remains of the Architect are interred within, that he was the victor of many battles and a glorious prophet of Serroth, and that _"only those who are wise in his words [and/or] strong in battle can pass within and claim victory." _Or something to that effect. Bren is not entirely sure whose words are referred to; probably the Architect, maybe Serroth.

In the book that Ben provided, the Teachings of Serroth, there is a chapter on the Architect which Ben has thoughtfully bookmarked. Most of the writings detail the Architect's victories and tactics. There is only one place in which the Architect himself is directly quoted.  Otherwise, all that the book has to say regarding the tomb is that he was killed in battle in the shadow of a mountain with two peaks and near an east-west chasm and a blue-colored lake, and that a tomb was made for him nearby.

[sblock=The Writings of the Architect]Serroth has given to us that are three great forces of infantry: that of the berserk, that of the skirmisher, and that of the defender. Each is matched against its own, so that when like forces meet, only numbers or vigor will win the day. This is a poor strategy. It is far wiser to meet an army with that which it is most weak against. A commander who is stronger in the light of Serroth will endeavor first to know his enemy, and then to array against him such things as will most easily defeat him.

A force of skirmishers is greatest when placed against a force of defenders, as the armor of a defender needs must entail diminished maneuverability. This allows a force of skirmishers to strike and strike again at the flanks of the less mobile defenders. However, a force of skirmishers needs must fear a force of berserks, for a berserk’s great tactic is the charge, whereby they might easily run down and scatter a force of skirmishers. In such ways, a force of berserks is most strong when placed against a force of skirmishers, but its attacks are not so deadly when arrayed against the shields and tighter formation of a force of defenders, whose movement is but slow, and yet most inexorable, across the field of battle. 

Be it known that I speak of no more than the disposition of infantry across the battlefield. Forces of archers and of cavalry add greater complexities in which the light of Serroth guides us also, but in ways more difficult to convey so simply. Most especially, is it unwise to neglect magery, for even a small working can oft turn the tide of battle.

Above all and before all, the greatest weapon a commander might bring to battle is knowledge, for even the greatest army will batter against a well-prepared enemy with little more effect than the tide on a sea-rock. It is oft the lack of one simple fact that turns a great army into a poor one, and a wise commander must know when his knowledge is incomplete, and where he may search in order to make his knowledge more complete.

Know this: Serroth sometimes speaks in a great voice to those who are our greatest prophets, but more often he whispers the small things to us – those things which win battles and rout our foes – if we only know to listen.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2012)

Orlando nods at Cythera's suggestion to return to the Teachings of Serroth and digs the book out of his pack where he had stashed it the previous night after being interrupted from his readings by the gaggle of dwarven ancients.

"I got through a bit of it last night before we were swarmed by those helpful old beards and met Arsenalt.  Here, that's the section, I think."

He points out the marked section and hands it over to Cythera to let her read the passages.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for reposting that, Systole.

And, PM, I really enjoy the extra bit you add to your posts describing Carak's thought and actions.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

After reading the passage, Cythera shrugs, "Okay, we should keep that handy.  Right now, I am not sure it helps at the entrance, but it is quite clear that we will probably need to read it once again deeper inside."

"Shall we-"

"Carak! Stop that."

The husky's nose was buried under his foreleg and into his own crotch.  On hearing his name, he stops licking and lifts his head back up to stare at his mistress.  All innocent looking.

With a look of consternation at being sidetracked, Cythera shakes her head. "Sorry, I lost track what I was thinking.  Maybe we should just head inside. Me first? Or do you want to scout ahead, Fury?" 

She pulls out the Ioun Torch and sets it spinning around Carak's head. The husky doesn't like it so much, but she has been training him during the journey and after a scolding he stops trying to snap at it.









*OOC:*


Thanks, GE. I like being appreciated. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2012)

Bren looks at the Battle Dancer, a mischievous little half smile on his face. "Mmmm. I was thinking after the way I proved my mettle in our last fight I should lead off . . ."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2012)

"If Bren wishes to scout..."  Orlando shrugs.  Then by all means, let's let the man scout.  We'll be ready to jump in, just in case."

He grins and it's pretty clear that Orlando isn't trying to be offensive; arrogance just seems to be something that he's well-practiced at and has become habitual for the man.  He draws his rapier, chants a few rote phrases and the thin blade begins to glow.

"I'm ready.  Cythera, I'll take whatever position you prefer me to take."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2012)

The man's beautiful golden skin takes on a slight copper hue as his smile falters at Orlando's words. "Oh, um . . ." He looks to Cythera in an obvious plea for "rescue."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks between the two men and then smiles, "Okay, then."

"Fury, perhaps you should be in front to look for potential traps.  I will have Carak protect you and lend his nose to scent out things as you go."

"Bren and I will be right behind you, just in case."

"Please don't lead us into a pit trap that descends deep into the underdark." She gives him a playful smirk, expecting him to be a professional at the task and she will not have to worry about it.

Looking down at her husky, she scratches him behind the ears and says in a friendly tone, "Yes, boy.  You were useless in that fight yesterday so maybe you can at least help Fury today and earn your keep so I don't have to sell you to a mean ol' dwarf." 

Carak wags his tail as he accepts the instructions, thinking his mistress is being nice instead of insulting.

In preparation of entering the tomb, Cythera starts repeatedly casting her _Resistance _cantrip on Carak.  She will cast it on Fury and Bren as well if they need.









*OOC:*


Assuming the passageway is wide enough for two abreast. If not, Fury, Carak, Cythera, Bren in single file





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Bren and Fury really aren't that far apart on the power scale.  There is variance in the particulars, obviously, but for scouting Bren has 3-5 points more in Perception but about half the Ref save if he should trip something accidentally.  If Bren finds something Fury can move up and try to disarm it.  If combat comes up Cythera and Fury would move up asap anyway.  So, whatever you want to do, M.

I was thinking Bren scouts then Cythera and Carak after with Fury pulling up rear guard.  Or if the halls are wide enough put Cythera, Carak, and Fury in the second row so the entire formation is a sort of a triangle.

EDIT: If for rp reasons Bren doesn't want to scout, I'm fine with Fury doing it and using PMs order of march.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not sure if I ninja'd you or not, GE. But if you guys want to change it, I am fine.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]Bren and Fury really aren't that far apart on the power scale.  There is variance in the particulars, obviously, but for scouting Bren has 3-5 points more in Perception but about half the Ref save if he should trip something accidentally.  If Bren finds something Fury can move up and try to disarm it.  If combat comes up Cythera and Fury would move up asap anyway.  So, whatever you want to do, M.
> 
> I was thinking Bren scouts then Cythera and Carak after with Fury pulling up rear guard.  Or if the halls are wide enough put Cythera, Carak, and Fury in the second row so the entire formation is a sort of a triangle.
> 
> EDIT: If for rp reasons Bren doesn't want to scout, I'm fine with Fury doing it and using PMs order of march.[/sblock]






perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ninja'd you or not, GE. But if you guys want to change it, I am fine.












*OOC:*


I'm fine either way, and Bren will scout if the others encourage him to. He just lacks confidence - it's really his first time out of the monastery since he was a bullied little kid, and the fight yesterday rattled him.


----------



## Systole (Aug 27, 2012)

*GM:*  Passageway is wide enough for two abreast.  I'm assuming the Fury-Carak / Bren-Cythera arrangement unless otherwise noted.  Perception checks as you move in.  

Note: Assume Perception rolls do _*not*_ include trapfinding bonus unless otherwise noted.  I'll add it in for you if it applies.  Can't be giving away secrets, you know.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2012)

"I'll not lead us into any traps if I can help it."

Fury laughs and lightly claps Bren on the shoulder.

"Keep an eye on my back.  I'm not too keen on the thought of those 'spawn coming up behind us."

He grins and ruffles Carak's fur.

"Looks like it's me and you, boy."

Once everyone shows themselves ready to enter the mountain Fury heads off down the passageway.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera grips her glaive with both hands and walks behind Carak, "We should be fine, just take your time."

"Hmm, I did not realize I was working on poety."

Carak pays better attention than before as the red-headed woman keeps her senses aware as well.

Perception (1d20+7=21)_ - Cythera_
Perception (1d20+8=17)_ -Carak_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Alright, I head out tomorrow for a few nights stay in the wonderfully  small island of Saipan.  Staying in a Pacific Islands Club hotel. 

Last  time I stayed at one of those places, they only had WiFi available in  the lobby, but I was able to find a couch to sit and post some with my  laptop.  So I might be running silent and dark for a few days since the  situation is unknown. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 29, 2012)

*GM:*  Waiting on [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] .  I know you're around....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yep . . . making the rounds, tryin' to catch up.







Bren's look of embarrassment deepens only slightly, and is definitely mingled with relief, as he takes his place behind Fury and the little group descends into the ground.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 29, 2012)

The hallway leads into the mountain for about 80 feet or so. There are a few sets of steps up whose purpose seems to be keeping snowmelt out of the tomb more than anything else. Along the way, sconces are set with crystals upon which spells of continual light have been cast. However, age has dimmed the magics of many of the spells, and many of the crystals themselves have shattered, either from vandalism or from centuries of temperature variations. The light they now provide is dim, flickering, and eerie.

The hallway eventually opens into a hexagonal room about 60 feet across. A closed, immaculately engineered door is inset into the wall on the far, northwestern side of the room. The symbol of the Architect takes up most of the door, and a similar symbol is set in the floor in the center of the room. The east, west, and southwest walls of the room are dominated by arched entrances to dim hallways. The archways have been carved from marbles of various colors: rose for the eastern arch, green for the southwestern arch, and a gold-flecked variety for the western arch. From your current vantage point, you cannot see down these hallways. Lastly, a faded mural of a battlefield has been painted on the middle third of the northeastern wall.

Scattered around the floor are a dozen or so long-dead corpses clad in corroded armor. Most of the bodies have decayed down to bone, although scraps of dried, leathery flesh still cling to a few. Most are human, although there are not a few dwarves, as well. Similarly aged weapons and shields, also in poor condition, lie around the bodies. 

The vibration, though still faint, is definitely stronger in here.

[sblock=GM]Knowledge:Geography and Sense Motive rolls all around. Roll Perception if you examine anything. Knowledge:Engineering or Disable Device if you examine the door. Knowledge:Religion if you examine the mural. Heal if you examine the bodies. 

The armor and weapons are corroded and all but worthless. All of it will have the fragile quality if for some reason you choose to use it. You can find most types of basic armor, shields, and weapons if you so desire.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2012)

Bren looks around the room, getting a general idea of the entire scene, before moving to the bodies lying scattered 'round the floor. "I'll take the bodies, if the two of you will look at the doors."

He kneels beside each body, doing a fairly thorough examination.

Once he's finished there he takes a long look at the mural as well, if one of the others has not examined it by that time.









*OOC:*


Bren has no training in Knowledge: Geography so if the DC for that check is higher than 10 he's useless for it.

That last roll is intended to be a Knowledge: Religion and I don't have a +20 in that skill (Surprise! ). The actual roll would be an 11.






_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2012)

"Berserk, skirmisher, defender," mutters Orlando quoting from the writings of the Architect when he sees the three differently colored archways.  "Question is: Is there a correlation, or am I just crazy?  Oh, Cortessa smite me now!  Only a crazy person would dance across the back of sheep or charge into a gang's pesh-den.  If I were sane I would've stayed in Venza..."  He trails off when he gets the feeling that Carak is giving him odd glances.

"Doors, yes.  I can do doors."

Fury moves across the room being careful not to step on any of the bodies and stands in front of the door.  He just looks at it for a short while then pulls out his tools and begins a thorough examination.

[sblock=Rolls]1d20=18, 1d20+13=14, 1d20+10=28, 1d20+19=22

Order of rolls above is: K (geography) (no ranks) 18; Sense Motive 14; Perception 28; and Disable Device 22.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is too busy trying to step on the remains of the dead to notice or recall much of anything.

"Do you suppose these are the remains of the men from 50 years ago when that man Arsenault mentioned was trying to gain access?  Do you suppose the three cages are through these archways?"

Know: Geography (1d20+8=10)
Sense Motive (1d20+6=7)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2012)

"Seems logical that those are the bodies that Arsenalt spoke about.  Yet, I don't see the cages.  I'd think they would pull the bodies out of the cages and leave 'em lie, since he was an evil bastard and all, rather than dragging them back to this main chamber."

Orlando runs his fingers along the framing of the door looking for triggers that might activate the door or traps guarding the door.

"But you're probably right about the archways...  Find anything over there, Bren?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 4, 2012)

Bren's examination of the bodies finds that most of them seem to have died from some sort of piercing weapon, from what he can make out from damage to their armor and bones.  None of the wounds seem as though they would have been immediately fatal.  Most look like punctured lungs or damaged arteries -- wounds that would have allowed a victim to survive a few minutes before expiring.  It's difficult to tell how old the bodies are, given how the cool, dry mountain air tends to preserve things.  Fifty or a hundred years would seem to be a good bet for most of them, although some of them seem considerably older than that.

The door is an impressive, ornate affair, with three keyholes inset into it. The door obviously requires all of them to open.  Examination of the locks shows that the workmanship is exquisite, but it's just possible that they're within Fury's ability to pick.  More worrisome is that there is some sort of magical alarm on the door, and traceries of that magic extend through the three archways.  The alarm is definitely beyond Fury's ability to handle.

As everyone mores through the room, you can occasionally see slight shimmers through the archways, like light reflecting off a pane of glass.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2012)

"Good call, m'lady . . . most of these bodies are probably 50 to 100 years old. Some are likely older even than that. All perished due to blows from a piercing weapon, and none of them quickly."
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods and wonders aloud, "Do you guys think that those ghosts did the killing?  I guess they could have just dragged them back here to be out of the way. I don't imagine that villain we heard about would have bothered cleaning up more than this."

"Maybe the cages are through each of the archways?  Though, I am curious what that slight shimmering is."

She gestures at the archways and the pane of glass effects. The dragon disciple casts her _Detect Magic_ cantrip and looks around.

Carak doesn't answer his mistress, unimpressed with her musings and sniffs at the dead bodies, contemplating if he should mark his territory or not.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2012)

Orlando steps back from the door still staring at it which causes a crease between his brows.  He points at the door with a long metal probe then taps it in the palm of his hand and shakes his head.

"Three locks, which I might be able to pick.  Or not.  Odds are about even whether I can manage it or not; I'm not ashamed to say.  The traps are magical and beyond my capability.  Some sort of magic leading from the locks to the archways.  See, here?  Worrisome."  Orlando turns to gaze thoughtfully at his two companions in this endeaver.  His head tilts a bit and his lips purse and he is clearly thinking something.

"So, the archways _are_ the cages.  They are just locked up with magic somehow.  I can't help but think that passage about the three troop types relevant here...  You see what you can see with your magical sight, Cythera, I'm going to look at the mural for clues though Bren, you might be better suited with your temple education.  Bit more useful than the wisdom of the streets in this situation, I'd wager."

Orlando steps gingerly over to muse at the mural.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 5, 2012)

Cythera finds that the door and the traceries of magic leading into the archways radiate abjuration magic -- not surprising given the Fury's assessment marks it as some sort of alarm.  The continual light spells are, also unsurprisingly, a weak illusion magic.  The shimmering through the archways is fairly robust evocation magic.

The mural is of a battlefield, where the forces of Serroth clash with a host of enemies.  The centerpiece of the picture appears to be Serroth himself incarnate on the battlefield, his divine war-pick raised high, ready to visit righteous wrath upon the enemy.  The style is flat and rather amateurish-looking, at least by modern standards.

        *GM:*  Perception check when you check the mural as well, please.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Added Perception in previous post...






"Well, I've seen better..."

Orlando continues to study the mural hoping he just missed something and that he'll pick out something relevant.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 5, 2012)

As Fury examines the mural, he's struck by Serroth's expression.  The god has been depicted in such a way to suggest that he's speaking.  A glance at the other figures in the painting confirms it: all of the mortals are shown in mid-battlecry, or else their teeth are clenched in grim determination, and a few are crying out in their death-throes ... but only Serroth seems to be calmly speaking.  The god's facial expression is at odds with his posture, which is in the midst of raining death upon the unrighteous.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2012)

The Aasimar wanders over to the mural at Fury's beckoning, looking it over carefully. After a few moments, he turns to the other man. "Sadly, Serroth was not one of the deities I studied closely. In fact, I'm ashamed to say that I found the more . . . physical . . . studies at the monastery far more interesting than the books and scrolls."

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming my previous roll counts for studying the mural, as that was my intention. It was an 11.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera agrees with Fury, "Yes, I think you are correct.  The archways are the entrance to the cages.  I do not trust the magical auras there to be beneficial."

"Reviewing that passage we read, the writing suggest infantry types are countering each other in a circular pattern like a game of rock, paper, scissors.  Three..."

"Something to that perhaps. Skirmishers, Berserks, Defenders. Hmmm."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Sep 6, 2012)

*GM:*   [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] The roll that I _think_ you're referring to is listed as K:Religion in the post. Unless I missed a Perception roll, I'll need one of those for the mural.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2012)

"Which is which, though?  And does it work or is it just a distraction from the _real_ solution to this puzzle?"

Orlando tilts his head and squints at the mural again.  Then he tilts his head the other direction.  Straightening he points at the Serroth-figure with the long metal probe he had in hand.

"Look here.  Do you see that?  Serroth's face...  He seems to be speaking; quite different from the other figures in the mural."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Perception roll added to previous post, Cap'n! (It was a 23)


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is not very helpful, staring at the mural, "Hey, a sailboat."*

"No, I guess not.  I am sorry, Fury.  But, I am coming up with nothing so far.  Maybe we need to speak scripture in front of the archway?"

"Or we can toss a dead body through the shimmering to see what will happen. Might give us a clue, at least."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak

_* OOC: Just had to quote Mallrats, sorry. _


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2012)

"I'd rather hold off on messing with the bodies if we can help it.  Scripture; that's a good idea.  Hold on a second, though."

He steps up close to the mural, leaning closer still so that he can place his ear near Serroth's mouth.  He isn't sure what he's doing exactly, other than testing a theory, but feels odd enough about the situation that he makes sure his ear doesn't touch the wall.  He listens a moment, half expecting to hear a voice.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 8, 2012)

A long, quiet moment passes ... and nothing happens. As Fury is about to give up and step away, he becomes aware of a shifting under his feet. He leaps nimbly backward, and the section of floor he was standing on slides about two inches downward and stops with a click. A few heartbeats later, the entire mural slips backwards about an inch and then slides into the ceiling with only a faint sound of stone on stone.

The disappearing mural reveals an archway of black marble, identical in construction to the other three. From his vantage point, Fury can see a short corridor leading to a room dressed in the same black stone. He can also see enough of the intersections where one wall meets another to guess that the secret room is hexagonal, similar to the central room. Near the far wall is a statue -- also of black marble -- of what appears to be a human male in a cloak and hood.

[sblock=Updated map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 8, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Systole (Sep 8, 2012)

Triple post.


----------



## Systole (Sep 8, 2012)

Quadruple post.  I think that's gotta be a record.  Thank you, EnWorld, for making me look like a complete re-re.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> Quadruple post.  I think that's gotta be a  record.  Thank you, EnWorld, for making me look like a complete  re-re.



Well, I could not even get on at times yesterday. Appears to be back to normal now, though.[/sblock]Cythera eyebrows raise in surprise as she wonders if it was something she said, Fury's actions, or just being lucky that revealed the secret passage.  In any case, glances sidelong at the husky and sees him with a canine grin.

Frowning, she quips, "I do not think so, Carak. You did not know it was there all along."

Looking back to Fury, she asks, "Before we enter, do you see the triggering mechanism somewhere?  It would be very unfortunate to enter and be trapped.  Maybe one of us should stay here to keep it open, or re-open it if it closes."

She makes no move to enter until Fury checks for traps at least, regardless.  

Carak sits on his haunches and waits.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2012)

Surprised Fury leaps back from the ascending mural.  His laugh is one of amazement and perhaps, a bit of pure joy that a stone didn't fall from the ceiling to crush him instead.

"Ha!  Talk about fool's luck, eh?"  He grins and points at the floor.  "The trigger mechanism is there on the floor where I was standing, I'd wager.  Ben would hate for us to damage the tomb by spiking it open in some fashion so I think you're right: one of us should stay behind to fish us out of trouble.  Or we could all trust the fates and stride forth like conquering heroes..."

He winks at Cythera and despite his suggestion to trust the fates Fury continues to trust only himself and he squats to examine the pressure plate and passage into the new room.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 10, 2012)

The trigger mechanism is an impressive piece of engineering.  The stone slab that serves as the pressure plate is several feet wide and at least eight inches thick, so there was no wobble or hollow sound to give anything away, as is usual with pressure plates.  Coupled with the fact that it was calibrated to be sensitive to a hundred pounds on top of what must be several tons of granite _and_ have a delayed trigger ... definitely an impressive piece of engineering.

Mounted not far into the hallway is a small raised panel on the wall at about chest height.  It would seem to make sense that the panel activates the doorway for someone trapped inside, but there is a distinct lack of helpful instructions one way or the other.

Besides the obvious panel, Fury can discern no mechanisms or traps in the corridor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2012)

Bren watches in amazement as Fury's examination yields such remarkable results. "I can go through and trip the wall plate on the other side . . . or I could watch over here while you go look at it, Fury. You're quite adept at this whole underground exploration thing, it seems."
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera watches the man from the Planks as he works.  She is grateful for meeting him, his skills being different from her own.  It has become quite clear that should she have ventured here alone, she would have no hope of even gaining entry by herself. 

"Carak is laughing at us, but ignore him.  You have done a good job, Fury. And, I am sure Ben appreciates were are not behaving like tomb robbers."

She looks at Carak and then over to Bren. "By all means, Bren.  You can go inside, he and I are probably better out here."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2012)

"Thanks," says Fury.  The bravo seems more capable and comfortable with braggadocio than accepting genuine compliments but you can tell he is pleased.  "I'll go with you, Bren; get a head start on looking over things in there while you test the panel."

As Fury enters the newly-revealed hall Bren and Cythera can hear him muttering, "No wonder they called the man 'the Architect'; he's a genius..."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 11, 2012)

Bren checks the wall panel, but at the moment it seems to be fully depressed.  It's linked to the pressure plate, perhaps?

As Fury ventures further down the hall, he can see that there are a grand total of five statues, all carved from differing colors of marble.  Against the far wall is the black marble statue of a cloaked man that he could see from the main room.  On the northwest wall is a rose marble statue of a large, bare-chested man with a huge axe, and on the west wall is white marble statue of a man in a robe.  On the other side of the black statue, on the east and southeast walls, is a lithe woman carved from green marble, and a gold marble statue of stout man with a shield and heavy armor.  Each of the statues has writing at the base.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2012)

"You may as well come on in, m'lady. It seems the wall plate is somehow linked to the pressure plate in the floor out there." He turns and follows Fury farther into the room, looking at the statues in turn, examining the writing on their bases.

[sblock=Dice Rolls]Perception & Linguistics Checks
Black: 1d20+15, 1d20+4=[21], [08]
Rose: 1d20+15, 1d20+4=[23], [20]
White: 1d20+15, 1d20+4=[19], [18]
Green: 1d20+15, 1d20+4=[27], [23]
Gold: 1d20+15, 1d20+4=[33], [05])[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera follows the man inside, the husky remaining at her side.  The woman's boot heels clacking on the stone as the dog's nails click.

Seeing the statues, she remarks, "Carak, no puppies here.  I guess these legendary heroes were without faithful companions like you."

Continuing on with her initial impression as she gets closer to the statues and activates her Mage sight once again, "These statues look like heroes or a group of adventurers. Maybe trusted advisers or lead disciples?"

[sblock=Rolls]Same Order as Bren
Perception &  Linguistics (1d20+7=18,  1d20+6=24, 1d20+7=22,  1d20+6=20, 1d20+7=21,   1d20+6=24, 1d20+7=24,  1d20+6=8, 1d20+7=16,  1d20+6=19)

Cast Detect Magic[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Sep 11, 2012)

The writing on the statues seems to be names or titles. A few archaic spelling differences aside, the names are not hard to decipher. Otherwise, a thorough examination of the statues does not reveal them to be anything more than oddly-colored statues, and the room contains nothing else of interest.

The white statue is a man wearing a short robe. Hanging from his belt is what you would guess is a spell component pouch, a wand, and a stout cudgel. A scar crosses his right eye. The inscription reads "Lucann the Wise."

The rose statue depicts a tall, muscular, bare-chested man with a large, double-bitted axe. He seems more than a little bit savage, and his name is given as "Zeyal of the Ketath."

The black statue is a short, lithe man in a hooded cloak. Assuming the statues are all of the same scale, the man depicted by the black statue would have been a full head shorter than the wildman to his right. The lettering reads "Vicente di Ransorcio."

The green statue is of a tall woman in light armor of a strange construction. She wields a spear with an oddly curved blade. Her facial features remind Fury and Cythera vaguely of Mai Lin, Ben's second-in-command. Her name is "Yumi Hochikisu."

The gold statue is a stout man with a large shield, clad in half-plate. If it wasn't for the fact that he was clean-shaven, he could easily be mistaken for an exceptionally tall dwarf. His name is "Mansa Vayl byr Laya nel Voss."

        *GM:*  K:History *or* K:Religion for the names. Just one roll will do.  Also, Intelligence check for Fury, and anyone else who spent a little time reading the Scriptures.  I only remember Fury doing so.     
[sblock=Bren and Perception 20 on the Black Statue]Once you actually look into the hood, Vicente looks astonishingly like Fury. The eyes are a little different, but the build, the jawline, and the roguish half-smile are dead on.[/sblock]

EDIT: Clarified a few things which I forgot and/or borked up due to cold meds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2012)

"Hey, Fury, you have family or relations that may have passed through here? This one looks enough like you to be your brother . . . your twin brother at that!"
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2012)

Fury examines the statues with a look of intense concentration on his face.  Eventually he purses his lips and shakes his head.

"Not sure about this..."  His concentration almost causes him to miss Bren's comments about a look-alike and Fury turns to look at the other man with a comical expression of bafflement.  "Twin?  No.  Wait, what?"  Incredulous he turns to look at the statue Bren is looking at.

Shaking his head he says, "I don't see the likeness."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* rapier

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera makes a closer examination of the statues, curious if there are any magical auras around the chamber.

She smiles back at Fury and says, "Sure, look here.  See the dimple of your chin and the lines above the eyes for his eyebrows.  That is you.  It is a shame  that I don't have a mirror."

"Maybe I should look through the book we have for references." Leaving the roguish bard be, she starts leafing through the scriptures, trying to find something that might shed light on the figures depicted.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Detect Magic

Reading scripture now?  Intelligence (1d20+2=15)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Sep 12, 2012)

[sblock=Bren]The names brings nothing in particular to mind, unfortunately. Bren can probably make educated guesses about the people by their appearances, however.[/sblock]
[sblock=Cythera]While there's no direct reference to anyone named Zeyal that she can find, the Ketath are extensively mentioned in an earlier chapter of the Scriptures, in the Book of Ulfgar the Strict. The Ketath were a barbarian tribe known for their frenzy in battle. Ulfgar converted them to the worship of Serroth, or at least made allies of them -- the Scriptures are not entirely clear. Zeyal's statue shows him with feathers woven in his hair, as the Ketath are described doing in the Scriptures.[/sblock]
[sblock=Fury]When Fury sees the name Vincente, suddenly something clicks into place in his head. In Ranocchio, there are various stories and fables about a man named "Vicente the Crow," a good-natured thief who stole from the rich and gave to the poor (or as the more cynical believe: who stole from the rich and then pissed it away in various taverns and houses of ill repute). A great number of outrageous and probably wholly fictional adventures are ascribed to him, and it's said he was named the Crow because he liked pretty things: pretty clothes, pretty jewels, and most especially pretty women.

According to the bit of the Scriptures that he was able to skim last night, before the swarm of senior citizens prevented further reading, the Architect was a friend of -- or possibly just used the services of -- a man named "Crow." Crow was the Architect's spymaster and chief information gatherer, and the military data that he brought to the Architect was vital to the successful outcome of several battles and sieges, and on one occasion prevented the Architect's forces from being led into a trap.

Thinking further, some of the stories of Vicente the Crow featured a character named Archibaldi, who was a friendly buffoon that constantly needed rescuing from his own stupid mistakes. It could be a coincidence, but still...[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Fury and Cythera forgot their K:Religion or K:History rolls.  You can continue perusing the Scriptures if you'd like.  You can also take 20, although it will take probably close to a half hour or an hour to toroughly search the book if you do.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks up from the book, "Well, I don't think I learned much."  She shares what she did learn.

"I suppose I can keep looking, but it might take almost an hour to be thorough.  Are we in a hurry?" 

[sblock=OOC]Did not forget, don't have training in either skill so figured DC10 wasn't going to cut it.

K: History & K: Religion (1d20+2=21,  1d20+2=15)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2012)

Fury continues to stare at this statue that so uncannily bears his likeness.  Or rather, whose likeness he bears so many years later.

"Vicente di Ransorcio sounds awfully like Ranocchio.  And I may be haring totally off the path here but there's an old folk hero from Planks, something of a thief and rapscallion, named Vicente the Crow.  I think I was reading a passage last night about an associate of the Architect's named 'Crow'.  Lots of similarities but I'm no scholar to say one way or the other.

This 'Crow' fellow was the Architect's spymaster and in one instance prevented the Architect's forces from falling into a trap.  Falling into a trap..."

Fury gets that look of intense concentration on his face as he focuses his searching on the statue of Vicente.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, was confused, I guess, and thought the Int check a replacement for the Knowledge checks.  Pretty much the same thing in Fury's case since he doesn't have ranks in those skills either.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 14, 2012)

After the hidden pressure plate, Fury feels justified in being suspicious of everything in this tomb.  However, this room, which the undersized statue of Vicente seems to dominate, seems carefully and deliberately free of anything besides the statues.

        *GM:*  Even taking 20 on Perception will reveal nothing strange about Vicente's statue.

The Int check was meant as a "what you remember from skimming the book" as opposed to "you heard this story once..."  I probably should have been more explicit.  And untrained, nothing for Cythera.  I thought she had one or the other, but apparently I was mistaken.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2012)

"So these are companions of the Architect, then? Friends and allies from his 'adventuring days?'
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks a Bren and nods, "I think so, but perhaps I should look through it." She sits down, setting her glaive on the floor beside her and the scripture book open on her lap.  Comfortable as she can be, she starts to do research.

Carak lays down beside her and after five minutes stretches out more and lays his head down between his paws.  Looks like the husky is thinking of taking a nap.

[sblock=OOC]Take the 20 on Intelligence for a 22. Guidance can make it 23. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2012)

"May Pascal guide your readings to the answers we need."

OOC: Cast Guidance.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2012)

"Ah, no particular hurry, no," Fury says responding belatedly to Cythera's question.  "You want to read up a bit more I'll continue looking around though I'm at a bit of a loss about the next step."

While Cythera reviews the scripture Fury paces and examines nearly every feature of the room that is unusual starting at the panel back near the entrance to this section.

"Vicente... How ironic would it be, eh?"  The rogue mutters sporadically to himself musing on the bits of knowledge he can recall as he searches everything again.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 17, 2012)

[sblock=Cythera]It's not totally clear whether all the statues are of people that the Architect knew or traveled with or fought beside, though it seems probable.  The Ketath are written of in a chapter that precedes the Architect's, so it's quite possible that there was a member of that tribe in his retinue, although Zeyal himself is not mentioned by name.  And as Fury found, the Crow is mentioned in direct connection with the Architect.

Lucann has a separate chapter that covers the uses of arcane magic at some length.  He appears to have been a theurge of no small power, and speaks at length of the uses of battle-magic.  Lucann's chapter is relatively close to the Architect's so assuming the Scriptures are roughly in chronological order, the two might have been contemporaries.

The last two require a bit of deductive reasoning, but there are references to some of the Architect's lieutentants, who led various regiments under his command into battle.  One was said to be "short and stout, as one of the races of the mountains" and "array'd about with great thicknesses of mail and shield."  Another was "a woman from the deserts beyond the sea, who danced through battle as though she were a leaf on the wind, her spear dipping to draw blood, and her feet outracing counterattack."[/sblock]

[sblock=Fury]Fury finds that the mural is slowly descending -- due to close in an hour or so at a guess.  Pressing the wall panel raises the mural fully back to the ceiling, so it's clearly intended as a way out for someone who finds himself stuck hidden chamber.

A thorough, painstaking search of the hidden room and the statues reveals nothing: the statues are statues, the walls are walls, and the floor is a floor.  Whatever message the room is meant to convey must be in plain sight.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  I'll update the map tomorrow with the statues.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2012)

Fury finishes his searches pleased that his assumption concerning the panel is correct.  He won't worry now when the mural returns to its original position and will feel a bit safer without the possibility of a 'spawn of some sort coming up behind them.  Fury sits himself down in the center of the floor facing Vicente to consider the puzzle before him.

Abruptly he barks out in loud laughter.  "Ha!  In those Venzan stories about the Crow he has a sidekick, a buffoon named Archibaldi always getting into trouble and needing rescue.  It's a twisting for sure, but if the Crow _is_ this Vicente and Archibaldi is the Architect...  Could be coincidence but if not..."  He chuckles, highly amused at his turn of thoughts.

[sblock=OOC]Seriously, I _just now_ made that connection.  Oi!  I can be thick-headed sometimes. lol[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

After quite some time, Cythera rubs her temples and eyes, "Dammit, I am not a scholar.  I am a dancer." She sighs and stretches from her cramped position on the floor and gets to her feet.

Carak yawns and stretches as well, scrambling to his feet when he realizes that his mistress is not lazying about any more.

After she shares what she learned, Cythera remarks, "Now, I am not sure what any of this means for our current situation. Any ideas, gentlemen?"
 
She ignores the husky's idea of scratching behind his ear with a hind foot.

[sblock=OOC]Hmmm, I am not too bright about all of this.  Flummoxed.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2012)

Bren scratches his head in consternation, then reaches down tentatively to scratch the dog around the ears. "Well, it doesn't look like there's anything more to be learned here . . . shall we check out the other arches?"

OOC: Yeah, I'm bum-fuzzled as well.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2012)

Fury stands up and begins pacing around the room.  Clearly he thinks better on his feet, or at the least, he is more comfortable in moving than sitting still.  He glances over at Bren and Cythera but it is equally obvious that he is lost in some sort of puzzle-solving mania and is speaking his thoughts aloud and to himself rather than specifically to his companions.

"Maybe I've been thinking about this wrong.  After we found the mural and this room I was thinking the way deeper into the Architect's tomb had to be through this room and that the three archways and door at the beginning were just misdirection.  But, if this room was built solely to house the clues to the proper use of the archways and the door..."

The rogue steps over Carak in his circuit of the room and comes to stand in front of the statue of Vicente.  "I think this fellow is key.  'Course, he's devilishly handsome and I don't know anything about those others so my thinking might be biased.  Venzan tales, assuming there is a hint of truth to them, has Vicente keeping the Architect from falling into traps...  Vicente will keep _us_ from falling into the Architect's traps.  Clever, eh?"

Fury eyes the shape of the room and the position of the statues.  "I'm beginning to think the Architect didn't do anything without a reason.  Why the shape of this room?  Why should it match the other?  I'm betting it's more than just aesthetics.  How does good ol' Vicente stand in relation to the alcoves and the door?"

Fury crosses the room and goes down the hall to manipulate the panel and raise the mural once again so that he can compare Vicente's location with that of the alcoves, the mural, and the door.   




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 20, 2012)

The partially-descended mural raises easily when Fury touches the panel. Walking back into the main room, Fury is stuck by how much more symmetrical the room looks with the mural up, and how the mural didn't really match the rest of the tomb's ... well, the tomb's _decor_, for lack of a better word.

There's no obvious connection between the arrangement of the statues and the arrangement of the arches, although it is undoubtedly the same type of marble: gold, green, black, and rose. There is no white arch to be seen, however.

[sblock=Updated map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2012)

Bren follows the rogue back out into the central area and looks around, obviously putting his cognitive map together. "So, Vicente's statue marks the entrance . . . or exit? Making the statue room the one that would correspond to Lucann the Wise. The door is unmatched in the statue room."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera perks up as Fury appears to have come upon some insight.  She shakes her head at Bren's suggestion and comments, "Actually, I think you got it wrong, Bren.  No offense.  Something might have just fell into place for me." 

She points to the colored marble of the statue of Zeyal and then to the rose colored archway.

"I think there is the key to getting past the arches.  Something about Zeyal should apply to that one.  Yumi towards the green archway and finally Mansa Vayl for the orange."

"I think Vicente corresponds to this room. Leaving Lucann the Wise for the door... or perhaps something else?  Hmmm, let's focus on the other three for now. One thing at a time."

[sblock=OOC]I did not repeat what Systole wrote in Cythera's spoilers, but I had her share that knowledge.  Both Bren and Fury know what she knows, just in case you guys missed that.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2012)

"I think... you are both right."  Fury points around the room at the three colored-stone statues.  "Those three, Zeyal, Yumi, and Mansa, match the positions of the archways if you rotate this room two positions deosil."  He frowns.  "But Vicente and Lucann don't quite fit that pattern...  That rotation would put Lucann at the mural, as Bren suggested, which works in a way listening to Serroth's wisdom and all that, and Vicente at the entrance we used.  Leaving the door deeper free.  I wonder..."

He moves back into the statue room and attempts to move the statue of Zeyal seeing if he can slide or otherwise move it into the rose archway.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 22, 2012)

The statue of Zeyal -- and the rest -- are firmly planted and do not move.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2012)

"Ok, so we're not going to move the statues _to_ the alcoves," Fury mutters arching his back and grimacing as it pops down his spine.  "I guess that means we're back to gleaning some bit of information about one of those three and figuring out how to apply that to the alcove in some fashion.  I think."

Fury scowls and rubs his chin still thinking.

"I do have one other idea, but testing it might be a bit dangerous.  What if we each entered an alcove and then simultaneously spoke the name of the prophet or saint or... whatever they are, that correlates to that alcove?"

He glances over at Breninyr.  "You wouldn't be able to do an augury type thing, would you?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2012)

The Aasimar shakes his head regretfully. "To my regret, Irthos did not grant me that particular prayer for today. I'll ask for it, but it will be tomorrow before I can pray for that blessing."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2012)

Fury shrugs and grins.

"Ah, well, nothing for it then but to give it shot."

He starts walking towards the alcoves.

[sblock=OOC]Fury, being the impetuous sort, would rather give his theory a shot now rather than wait until the next day for Bren's augury.  He could be convinced to wait, however...[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Following Fury, Cythera shrugs, "I do not have a better idea, myself.  I think it is worth trying.  Since we can tell if the shimmering has stopped, I do not think there is much risk." 

Once back in the chamber with the locked door, she supports Fury's experimentation, casting her Detect Magic for watching the auras.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2012)

Fury grins pleased that his idea seems to have acceptance from his companions.  Once facing the alcoves he stops and rubs his chin in thought again.

"Maybe only one of us needs to take the risk.  Would the Architect have created this puzzle so that only three people could have opened it?"  He looks doubtful.  "I don't know enough about the mind of the man to say but if I were designing this thing I would allow for a way to get in and out by myself.  And good idea with the magic eyes thing, Cythera."

Standing in front of the gold archway Fury says, "Mansa Vayl, here I come," and steps towards the archway.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2012)

"I guess that leaves me to stand guard." Bren keeps a careful watch on as much of the rest of the room as he can as the other two work on the puzzle.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 26, 2012)

Fury makes his pronouncement in and steps into the archway of gold-flecked marble.

Nothing happens.

In the flickering illumination of the continual light spells, he can see a short passageway of gold-flecked marble, leading to what appears to be a hexagonal room of the same dimensions as Vicente's, outlaid in more of the gold-flecked marble. At the end of the hallway is a slight shimmering of some sort of visible magic. Moving slightly closer, he can see there is actually a series of them: three in all near the door.  Fury can also pick out some sort of writing carved into the floor at the end of the hallway.

On the far wall of the room is small alcove and a pedestal. There appears to be something small and shiny on the pedestal. Fury can see it glitter in the light, but he's too far away to make out what it is. The pedestal also seems to have a shimmering around it.

More skeletons lie around the main floor of the chamber, beyond the magic veils.

        *GM:*  Lingusitics check for the writing on the floor, when you get up to it.     

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2012)

Fury glances around where he stands and doesn't progress further down the hall.  As a test he'll attempt to leave the archway and reenter the main chamber where Cythera and Breninyr await.

"There is a passage beyond, much like the 'Vicente' room.  And more skeletons.  Maybe it's safe for all of us.  Let's see if I can get out..."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 26, 2012)

Stepping in and out of the archway between the hallway and the central chamber has no apparent effect.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Confused.  Earlier, I thought there was a shimmering across the archway.  Did it disappear or is that the magic veil at the end of the hallway?  Nothing has really changed then?


----------



## Systole (Sep 27, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry if I was unclear.  Off the main room, there are colored archways leading into colored hallways.  At the end of the hallways, where they open into other rooms, there was a shimmering which you could see from the central chamber.  Now that you're actually checking out the hallways, you can further ascertain that the shimmering is caused by a series of semitransparent magic veils.  Nothing has changed.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2012)

Fury looks a bit puzzled but turns back to Cythera and Breninyr.

"I was sure this first bit was the trap Arsenault described.  Looks like it is probably down this short hall.  There's some writing, too; you should check it out Bren.  I think it should be safe up to that point.  As long as we don't cross the shimmering bit.  Your magic eyes tell you anything about the shimmer, Cythera?"









*OOC:*


No ranks in Linguistics










• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2012)

Responding to Fury's summons, Bren moves over to take a closer look a the writings mentioned.

Linguistics Check (1d20+4=20)
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera enters the hallways again and activates the cantrip to study the shimmering curtain of magic blocking entrance to the chamber.

"So the name did not work, I guess.  I agree that we are still dealing with this trap of cages.  Just not a conventional cage, it would appear.  I will keep watching the shimmering with my mage sight."

"Perhaps I can help you with the writings, Bren." 

She looks and offers some advice on the symbols.

Aid Another Linguistics (1d20+5=16)
_Cast & Maintain Detect Magic_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Sep 28, 2012)

The writing is in the same archaic Landellian, but they seem to mostly be a set of simple instructions, and are somewhat easier to decipher than the prayers and bits of scripture carved near the front door. There are a few words whose meanings are not fully clear, but near as Bren and Cythera can determine, the carvings read thusly:


*Step thou forward once to [enlist or muster?]. Step thou forward twice to [show readiness/deploy]. Step thou forward thrice to make war.*​

*----------------------------------------------*
*Retreat thou from the field of battle and Serroth shall know thee as a [coward or traitor?] forevermore.*​​ 
The veils radiate evocation magic. Cythera can catch fleeting glimpses of other magical sources within the room itself, but the veils obsure her magical sight beyond, making it impossible to determine what they are.

From this distance, the party can see that the outermost veil around the door looks visibly different from the inner, nearer two. It appears more solid, less shimmery.​


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

"Serroth forbid I be known as, ah, whatever that thing was you said."

Fury grins, shrugs, and steps forward in an attempt to cross the shimmering barrier and get a better look at the pedestal.  




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera watches the brave, _er... foolish? No, definitely brave_, Fury attempt to enter the chamber.

"I wonder if you should not draw your weapon, Fury.  Make like you are ready for war.  Might be too late now, but I wonder if you should not have a shield.  Like the statue."

Despite her suggestion, she doesn't have a shield to even lend to the roguish man.









*OOC:*


Oh, snap!  I think Cythera level-up way back on 20 July!  Given her starting point & 1600XP from the combat encounter, she only needed 78 days to reach 34K.  Fury has got to be close as well, probably leveled a few weeks ago.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Oct 1, 2012)

As Fury steps across through the first magic veil, two figures flicker into existence in the center of the room. They are clearly some sort of magical constructs, humanoid but almot entirely featureless. Despite this, they are obviously sculpted as be shaped like human males with athletic builds. Both are down on one knee in a position that is not immediately threatening but that seems to suggest a readiness for action.

Through her magical sight, Cythera sees a corresponding alteration in the flow of magic, but the veils obscure further details.






        *GM:*  Map's crappy, sorry. Will probably redo it when I have time.     
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

Fury looks back through the veil of magic and grins though there seems to be a decidedly manic, devil-may-care cast to it.

"Only way to go is forward and I'm pretty sure that'll lead to a scuffle.  Once for presentation, twice for readiness, three for a fight.  I'm up for a fight.  What say we do a bit of dancing, Cythera?  C'mon, Bren, a bit of exercise after all this mental stuff will do you good."

Not waiting for a response Fury takes a second step forward, through the second veil, and draws his magical ivory-hilt rapier and his specially weighted sap.  He isn't sure the sap will be of use but the weight is reassuring in his hand nonetheless.

"Mansa Vail, Mansa Vail, what the hell do I know about Mansa Vail?"

He laughs and his eyes dart around the room and the two golden figures as he plans his next step forward.

[sblock=OOC Edit]By my calculations, two days until TBX gives Fury enough xp for 8th level (he was at the very bottom of 7th when we started).  I'm ok with waiting to level if the adventure doesn't account for it.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 1, 2012)

As Fury steps through the second veil, three things happen.  The first is that the guardians rise to a standing and ready position.  The second thing is that the outermost veil, which appeared less shimmery and more solid, takes on a more insubstantial appearance.  The third thing is that the veil at the door becomes more solid -- impenetrable, in fact.

It seems those who constructed the Architect's tombs devised a way to prevent reinforcements from arriving after the battle conditions were set.

        *GM:*  The veils appears to be acting as a sort of airlock.  Stepping into the forward half of the airlock makes the rear veil 'close' and the front veil 'open.'


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I was waiting Systole to reply about leveling.  I was going to have Cythera join Fury.


----------



## Systole (Oct 2, 2012)

*GM:*  Missed your note about leveling.  I admit I haven't been paying attention because the last time I checked, I was sure you were going to hit an encounter before I had to worry about TBX, but I may have been wrong.  Let me check.     
        *GM:*  EDIT: PM is correct.  I have Cythera leveling on 22 July, after the wrathspawn encounter.  Not sure how I missed that, but I remember checking to see if anyone had leveled and concluding that no one had (and that it was going to be a long time before anyone came close to leveling).  Chalk it up to epic brain cramp, I guess.  Based on current math, I have Cythera at 40404 as of 1 Oct.

Fury I have at 34059 as of today, 1 Oct.  That's using 4 May as a start date, though.  I'm not sure why I wrote 23 April, unless that was because you were thinking of spending DMC and I wanted to remind myself of when that XP number dated from.

I'd prefer you both leveled now.  That makes it easier to tweak the next few encounters.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks, I thought we might get to level before kicking off combat.  I should have posted separate instead of editing in on my last IC post to stop the updating. 

I have leveled Cythera if someone would do me the honors, please.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]@Systole


perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was going to have Cythera join Fury.




While I don't mind if Fury fights alone I hate to dominate the scene, especially when a battle could take several real life days or longer.  Since it would take Fury ten feet of movement to cross the second barrier and only five feet for Cythera to cross the first could she have crossed before Fury did?

Re: Leveling.  I'm not sure where the April 23 date comes from either.  My notes have Fury starting on 5 May.  I did use DMC to bump him up to 7th right before this adventure so maybe you are right.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]@Systole
> 
> 
> While I don't mind if Fury fights alone I hate to dominate the scene, especially when a battle could take several real life days or longer.  Since it would take Fury ten feet of movement to cross the second barrier and only five feet for Cythera to cross the first could she have crossed before Fury did?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Likewise Bren. I was about to post him joining Fury based on Fury's invitation for "a bit of exercise," but then noticed he posted that he proceeded "without waiting for a response" and thought that he wouldn't have a chance to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Hint: Fury has not set foot on the battlefield yet, so maybe it wouldn't be retreating if he stepped back once...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2012)

"Hold, Fury! The veil has solidified and we can't get through. Step back . . . hopefully this will allow us to pass."

OOC: Mowgli takes unabashed advantage of the generous hint! 
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Once she sees what looks like opponents, Cythera orders the husky to stay.

"No need for you to get hurt, Carak.  Stay boy."

"Fury, I think I will join you if there is battle to be done.  By the words we translated and those figures, I am guess that will be likely."

With her glaive in hand she moves to reach Fury's side.  

Meanwhile the dog looks on from the safety of the hallway, scratching his ear with a hind leg.  Perfectly content to stay put.









*OOC:*


Take 10 on Handle Animal.

Still need a level-up approval. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


PM, I'll do his her approval tonight if someone else doesn't get it first. I've got time to check in periodically from work, but no more than that, really.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

Fury looks like he is about to dive forward and tackle the two magical constructs all on his own but checks himself when Bren calls out.  The rogue looks back and frowns but does as Bren suggests and steps through the veil back towards his companions though he doesn't look too happy.

"Just so long as that rock doesn't think I'm a coward, or whatever it was you said that translation was."

Fury is apparently struggling to keep his bravado in check.  Even the hazy suggestion on the plaque that stepping back from battle is cowardice triggers his Planks upbringing where brazenness is a virtue and caution a flaw.  Once the three are back together they can step forward, together, and face the constructs as a unit.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2012)

As Fury steps back through the veil, the two figures return to their kneeling position, and the inner and outer veils go back to their original states, allowing Cythera and Bren to step through.  Their entrance causes two more of the guardians to flicker into existence, kneeling next to their comrades.  It seems the tomb's designers planned for groups of combatants, which would seem to make sense given that Serroth is a god of armies, and not a god of lone warriors.

Stepping across the center veil brings the four guardians to a standing and ready position once more.  Carak whines, but stays put.

        *GM:*  First things first: Cythera is approved.

Next thing: At this point, I don't think I'm giving anything away by saying that the constructs are going to go into combat mode once someone moves across the third veil.  However, they are to some degree surrendering the initiative in waiting for that to happen.  So the party will have a not-really-but-sort-of surprise round during which they get a single action BEFORE initiative kicks in.  The constructs will not be flat-footed during this time.

So, I will need your starting square from the deployment zone, and your single action when you choose to enter combat.  Feel free to plan strategy/discuss/buff up/etc.  The guardians aren't going anywhere.

Map to follow later this evening.


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2012)

*GM:*  Map updated.     







[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera pauses before stepping through the final veil.  She has a contemplative look as she grips her glaive with both hands.

"Before we simply charge in, let us consider some tactics."

"While we could just be noble, step right in and pair off against them.  Like some stupid knights, I suppose.  I think we might try something different."

"Why not try to just hit them with ranged weapons from here right now?  Not really very sporting, I'll admit."

"I also have a spell that could be of assistance to potentially cause them to slip."

She pulls a chakram from her belt and hefts it, looking at the chamber's guardians.









*OOC:*


What sort of weapons do these foes have?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2012)

*GM:*  The guardians have no visible armor or weaponry.  They appear to be very deliberately blank.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2012)

Fury shifts on the balls of his feet ready to do just what Cythera has suggested that they don't do.  He smiles recognizing his weakness at tactical matters and shrugs at the suggestion.

"I've not got much in the way of ranged attacks.  This dagger is about it.  But it's a good plan.  How 'bout we move in from one side, focus our attacks on one.  Let them move in to us so you can take advantage of that reach you have with that thing." 




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 5 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +13 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2012)

"A wide open area and more of them than of us gives them plenty of opportunity to flank. Once we're into the fight I'll play to my strengths - drawing some of the creatures' attention and 'calling the battle' to keep you two abreast of the tactical situation and opportunities to strike. I might make a few probes at them to test their defenses. I could also summon a Spiritual Weapon if necessary.

"Before we go in, I have a prayer or two that may be helpful and are persistent enough that they'll last through the entire fight. Some will help all of us, some are targeted at a specific ally. My Lady, I can make your already prodigious strength even greater, and I can give all of us greater accuracy and strength of will.

"The question is, how much of my resources shall I use? We don't know how much more we've to do here, but if we don't survive this first trial there'll be no need for my prayers later."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera puts the glaive and chakram away and pulls out her longbow.  She calmly nocks an arrow and pulls it to full draw.  Before she releases it, she turns to the priest.

"Well, what say you, Bren?  Shall I let it fly right now?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2012)

The priest touches a hand to his forehead as he says a quick prayer to the Gods of Irthos, then nods briefly to Lady Cythera. "Let fly, my friend."

OOC: Cast _Bless_.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera imbues some arcane energy into the shaft and lets fly the arrow at the kneeling construct on the right, choosing to shoot at an angle just in case the final veil deflects the arrow.

"Let us see what happens, shall we?"

[sblock=Actions] Ranged attack on #1: Longbow (Bless/AS) (1d20+10=21,  1d8+6=8)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Oct 5, 2012)

The projectile sails through the guardian, which doesn't flinch from its standing and ready position.  The constructs appears not to have fully materialized yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2012)

"Well, that answers that question. Shall we finish 'prepping' and commit to this fight?"

Bren rubs his fingers absently across his holy symbol, preparing to finish a few prayers before the battle.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera frowns with consternation, "The Architect doesn't appear to like it when you try to disrupt his plans."

"Yes, let us plan more. I take it we have a few moments for that spell of yours, right Bren?"

"I agree, ganging up on them one at a time is best. I also agree that we might have to do this twice more before opening the door so we should be conscious of conserving some spells and abilities."

"I have a grease spell that I can put under the feet of the two on the right.  It will not affect them right away, but it should once they go solid, I would think."

While she is talking, she put away her longbow and drew her glaive once again.

[sblock=Actions]Switch weapons
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 65 Current: 65
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 25 (26 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +7 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2012)

"Ah, well, good try anyway, Cythera."

Fury keeps his eye on the immobile constructs and nods distractedly at Breninyr and Cythera's tactical plans.

"Yes, sounds good to me.  But if we gotta do this two more times maybe we should get to it so Bren's spell doesn't wear off before we finish.  So, circle round to the left, concentrate fire, and focus attacks on one until it drops?  Ready when you all are." 




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & sap

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2012)

"OK, let's do it. I'll hold the rest of my prayers until we know more about what we're dealing with. It'll take a few more seconds to get up to full speed that way, but we'll hopefully be able to conserve some of our resources.

"As to the _Blessing_ already granted, this fight will be over - one way or the other - long before it wears off."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods and begins her last preparations.

She cast her spell to make the floor slippery where two of the constructs are kneeling.  Once completed, she begins her dance of inspiration.

Commenting, "I am ready. Let's go!"

She charges into the chamber as her companions also step through the final veil.  Her arcane energy glowing on the glaive raised high above her head as she moves to slash down at her opponent once she gets within reach.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Grease (DC13) on M9,M10,L9,L10
Activate Battle Dance: +1 Inspire Courage & Arcane Strike
Start combat with Charge to I10: Glaive (Charge/Bless/BD/PA/AS) (1d20+16=27,  1d10+18=23)
If Applicable: Glaive AoO (Bless/BD/PA/AS) (1d20+12=21,  1d10+18=22)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 22 due to charge
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Battle Dance (+1att/dmg), Charge (+2att/-2AC)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 13/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2012)

As Cythera is casting her _grease_ spell Fury remembers a battle fighting next to the gnome, Zelena, when he stepped on a kobold body and nearly twisted his ankle.  Seeing the bodies and bones on the floor he realizes there is something that he can do to help himself with that and he casts his _feather step_ spell.

"_Now_ I'm ready."

Fury follows in the battle dancer's wake but his more cautious advance prevents his arrival before the magical constructs are able to act.

[sblock=Actions]Fury's starting square:J16
Pre-combat: cast _feather step_
'Surprise' Action: move to H11[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2012)

Bren moves fast, forgoing any attacks in order to gain a tactical position.

OOC: Double move to G9.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 9, 2012)

*GM:*   [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] Single action as this is the surprise round, please.  Unless you're running?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yep, running.


----------



## Systole (Oct 10, 2012)

As soon as Cythera steps across the final veil, the guardians visibly change, becoming opaque and solid.  Their forms ripple as well, becoming heavier and angular, as if encased in armor, and a shield and war-pick appear in their hands.  Fury and Bren follow the warrior maiden with slightly more caution.

Cythera's charge is sidestepped with almost embarrassing ease -- if the guardian were living it would surely have some insulting one-liner to deliver at the moment.  As it stands, the constructs turn to face their attackers with no emotion and no sound, but their reactions are slower the invaders'.






[sblock=Combat]Party is up.  Perception checks all around, please.  

The picture notwithstanding, the guardians now look like they're wearing shield and armor.

Guardian 1: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 2: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 3: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 4: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.

Cythera: Charge (-2 AC), Bless.
Fury: Bless, Feather Step
Mowgli: Bless, Run (No Dex bonus to AC)
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2012)

Fury dives forward rolling then springing to his feet behind the construct and opposite Cythera.  He uses the power behind his movement to thrust with his rapier and grins as his blade sinks into the constructed creature.

"Show 'em your war-dance, Cythera!"

All pending GM confirmations to hit, of course...

[sblock=Actions]Perception: 1d20+11=13
Move: to I8
Acrobatics to avoid AoO: 1d20+20=28
Attack (w/Flank & Bless): 1d20+15=34 for 4d6+4=19 (w/SA & Bless)
Crit confirmation: 1d20+15=23 for + 1d6+4=7 damage.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera steps back and continues her battle dancing and putting arcane energy into her glaive.

Spinning around, the dancing dervish replies, "Certainly.  This should be about right!"

Her glaive slashes an intricate pattern and bits deep into the constructs.

[sblock=Actions]Perception (1d20+8=24)
Continue Battle Dance: +1 Inspire Courage & Arcane Strike
5ft Step to J11:
Full Attack on #4: Glaive (Bless/Flank/PA/AS/BD/FF) (1d20+16=33,  1d10+18=28)
Glaive Second (Bless/Flank/PA/AS/BD) (1d20+11=31,  1d10+18=24) Glaive Crit Confirm (Bless/Flank/PA/AS/BD) (1d20+11=15,  2d10+36=48)

If Applicable: Glaive AoO (Bless/PA/AS/BD) (1d20+12=17,  1d10+18=25)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Battle Dance (+1att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll try to get something up between clients today. If not, it might be this evening.


----------



## Systole (Oct 13, 2012)

Fury inflicts a grievous wound on the guardian -- and there is indeed a visible wound on the construct.  It appears the makers were of a mind to pay attention to these sort of details.  Cythera's first strike manage to finish the guardian, and it disintegrates into motes of light.   Her second blow skitters across the guardian's shield, but manages to (barely) slip past its defenses and strike the construct.

        *GM:*  Update: #4 is down.  Second strike will go to #3, but is not a crit.  I'll need Perception rolls from everyone this round.  If you don't get a chance to make them and add them to your posts, I'll roll for you.

  @perrinmiller  Your second attack doesn't look right.  
First attack +12 base + 1 bless + 1 dance + 2 flank - 0 PA/FF = +16
Second attack = +7 base +1 bless + 1 dance + 2 flank - 2 PA = +9


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2012)

Bren moves back around to stand by Cythera, "calling the battle" as promised. "Up the line, Fury, up the line . . . excellent! Now the flank!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to I10
Standard: Sensei's Advice (Inspire Courage) +1 Attack/Damage/Some Saves
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Dang it, I try not to make those mistakes. Sorry about that.  I just subtracted 5, forgot the FF on it.  I remembered no FF on the AoO though.


----------



## Systole (Oct 14, 2012)

The southernmost guardian swings at Fury but misses, and then steps back as its allies form up around it.






[sblock=Combat]Guardian 1: Move to K8.  Acrobatics check made.
Guardian 2: Withdraw to L8.  Acrobatics check made.
Guardian 3: Attack Fury (miss), 5 ft step to K7.

Guardian 1: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 2: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 3: AC ??, 24* damage (severely injured), heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 4: Vanquished.

Cythera: Battle Dance, Bless, Sensei's Advice
Fury: Bless, Feather Step, Sensei's Advice
Mowgli: Bless

[sblock=Cythera&Bren]It's tough to judge the effectiveness of Cythera's first attack given that the guardian evaporated immediately.  However, the two strikes that you could see (Fury's and Cythera's second) both seemed to do more damage than might have been expected.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2012)

With the fight going well in the opening exchange, Cythera steps in closer and continues to put arcane energy into her glaive.

Swinging the polearm, she is confounded again and just cannot seem to hit her targets once more. "These things are certainly not very aggressive."

[sblock=Actions]Stop Dancing to use Sensei Advice
Continue Arcane Strike
5ft Step to J10:
Full Attack on #1: Glaive 1st (Bless/PA/AS/SA/FF) (1d20+14=16,  1d10+18=20)
Glaive 2nd (Bless/PA/AS/SA) (1d20+7=19,  1d10+18=28)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Sensei Advice (+1att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2012)

Fury sidles around the wedge of constructs and closes on the one that Cythera previously injured.  It is his hope that he'll be able to put it down before they counterattack.

"Cortessa guide my blade true," he mutters beseeching the goddess for aid.

His rapier flashes and draws a slash across the construct's body.  Fury grins in triumph and only waits to see if it is enough to topple the creature.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to J6
Attack (w/Advice & Bless): 1d20+14=31, 1d6+4=6[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2012)

Bren holds his position and continues calling the play-by-play, offering what insights he's able to glean by his observations. "Your weapons appear to be particularly effective against these creaturers . . . I believe your tactics are sound and you should continue in the same vein! Press on!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Free: Maintain Advice (SK, you did not include Brin in his own Advice, but it is effective for him as well, I think).
Standard: Ready attack if any of the creatures approaches w/in reach.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (8/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 16, 2012)

In a coordinated maneuver, the northernmost guardian moves to its right, and the other two sidestep, closing the line next to their brethren. As quickly as that, Fury finds himself at the focus of a phalanx of emotionless constructs. Two blows land, one of which is nearly fatal.






[sblock=Combat]Guardian 1: Step to K7. Attack Fury (hit for 13).
Guardian 2: Withdraw to K5.
Guardian 3: Step to K6. Attack Fury (crit for 40).

Guardian 1: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 2: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 3: AC ??, 24* + 6 damage (severely injured), heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 4: Vanquished.

*Highly effective damage. Actual damage is greater than the listed number. 

Cythera: Battle Dance, Bless, Sensei's Advice
Fury: *11/64,* Bless, Feather Step, Sensei's Advice
Mowgli: Bless, Sensei's Advice
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2012)

Brin winces as Fury is walloped by the heavy picks, and moves quickly to his friend's aid. He slips in behind the rogue and lays a glowing palm between his shoulder blades.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to I6
Free: Maintain Advice (SK, you did not include Brin in his own Advice, but it is effective for him as well, I think).
Standard: Sacrifice _Prayer_ to cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ (3d8+5=21) on Fury.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (8/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Could I get the results of Fury's attack?  Did he hit?  Did it appear to do damage?  I notice the damage total for number 3 didn't change...[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 16, 2012)

*GM:*   @GlassEye Doh, my bad. Fury's attack was a hit and it did damage, but it was not nearly as effective as his previous strike. The construct is still up. Fixing the post now.

@Mowgli You're correct. I didn't bother to look it up, since I figured (a) you'd correct me if I was wrong and (b) what were the odds you were going to make an actual attack? Also, I'm not SK.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2012)

Systole said:


> (b) what were the odds you were going to make an actual attack? Also, I'm not SK.[/gm]












*OOC:*


Slim, indeed! I've been toying with the idea, but the last round was the first I didn't have something better to do . My bad on the SK - brain's addled from being in an SK adventure with your character at the same time I'm in your adventure, I guess. The only thing that would make it worse would be if SK were to have a character in *this* adventure


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2012)

Fury groans in a pained exhalation of breath as the construct strikes him.  Luckily Breninyr is nearby and floods him with a healing that knits the lesser of his wounds though the rogue is still bleeding a bit from the other, more severe attack.

"Thanks, friend."

Fury again tries to pierce the construct with his rapier but the attack barely seems to affect the construct if at all.  After the attack Fury steps back next to Bren to regroup and give Cythera a chance to get into the fray.  He sheathes his sap with the feeling that the weapon wouldn't have done much good anyway.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack (w/Advice & Bless): 1d20+14=29 for 1d6+4=6 dmg.
5 ft. step to I5
Move: Sheath sap[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera's confidence in their progress is dashed after Fury almost gets himself killed. She steps in closer and continues to put arcane energy into her glaive.

Swinging the polearm, she tries again to reduce their numbers.  She doesn't appear to be very consistent in her combat prowess.

"I guess I spoke too soon."

[sblock=Actions]Use Sensei Advice
Continue Arcane Strike
5ft Step to J9:
Full Attack on #1: Glaive 1st (Bless/PA/AS/SA/FF) (1d20+14=23,  1d10+18=22)
Glaive 2nd (Bless/PA/AS/SA/FF) (1d20+7=13,  1d10+18=22)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Sensei Advice (+1att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Oct 24, 2012)

The guardians continue to press their attacks on the wounded rogue, striking at him again, although the one nearest Cythera stays half-turned toward her.  

Nevertheless, the guardians' attacks are vicious and powerful.  Fury avoids two blows but not a third -- he manages to barely deflect a strike that would have brained him, but instead the weapon sinks into the meat of his shoulder.






[sblock=Combat]Guardian 1: Step, fight defensively on Fury (crit threat but not confirmed - hit for 10.  P.S. You're lucky it was fighting defensively).
Guardian 2: Step, full attack on Fury (miss, miss).
Guardian 3: Step, full attack on Fury (miss, miss).

Guardian 1: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand, fighting defensively.
Guardian 2: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 3: AC ??, 24* + 12 damage (severely injured), heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 4: Vanquished.

*Highly effective damage. Actual damage is greater than the listed number. 

Cythera: Bless, Sensei's Advice
Fury: 22/64*,* Bless, Feather Step, Sensei's Advice
Mowgli: Bless, Sensei's Advice
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2012)

_Time to strike . . . I hope!_

The priest holds his position and hammers a couple of blows at the injured enemy, hoping to thin the ranks just a bit.

"Cythera, behind Fury to prevent the flank!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Free: Maintain Advice
Free (Swift?): Activate Ki Defense for +4 AC
Standard: Unarmed Strike (Magic) vs. #3 (1d20+8=25, 1d20+3=17) for Damage (1d10+1=10, 1d10+1=11)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (7/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera calls back, "Let me flank them instead and cover them all with my glaive.  Then Fury can step back behind you."









*OOC:*


I would like to know it #3 goes down before moving to set up the flank for Fury.  Thinking to move to either L6 or L7 





[sblock=Actions]Delay[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8

*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Sensei Advice (+1att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Oct 25, 2012)

*GM:*  3 is still up.  Bren missed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera moves to her right and comes at their foes from the opposite side, whirling her bladed polearm as she puts arcane energy into it.

However, once again her glaive glances off the shield of the golem to no effect.

"Flanking is good, these constructs are hard to hit."

[sblock=Actions]Use Sensei Advice
Continue Arcane Strike
Move to L6:
Attack on #3: Glaive(Flank/Bless/PA/AS/SA/FF) (1d20+16=23,  1d10+18=25)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Sensei Advice (+1att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

Fury is feeling pretty battered and at the same time he feels that jangle of nerves that he hasn't felt for some time that indicates he is in danger.  In a desperation attack he stabs recklessly at the one in front of him and is surprised when the blade strikes true.

"Thanks be to Cortessa!  And to you, Cythera."

He grins but takes a step back to give himself some breathing room even though it leaves Bren in a bit of a vulnerable position.  Twisting his arm around to reach into his pack he pulls out a wand.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack (w/Advice, Bless, & Flank(?)): 1d20+16=35
Crit confirm: 1d20+16=21 (failed)
Damage: 1d6+4=10, 3d6=15 = 10 +15 (SA, if applicable)
Non-action: 5 ft step to H6.
Move: retrieve wand of cure light wounds from handy haversack[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 22
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 29, 2012)

Fury's attack dissolves the guardian into a shower of sparks.  The rogue feels a sense of overwhelming force as the blade connects, very different from the last two strikes.

The remaining constructs shift position again, fighting shoulder-to-shoulder as a phalanx of two.  However, their attacks do not strike true.






[sblock=Combat]Guardian 1: Step, full attack on Fury (miss, miss).
Guardian 2: Step, full attack on Bren (miss, miss).

Guardian 1: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 2: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 3: Vanquished.
Guardian 4: Vanquished.

*Highly effective damage. Actual damage is greater than the listed number. 

Cythera: Bless, Sensei's Advice
Fury: 22/64*,* Bless, Feather Step, Sensei's Advice
Mowgli: Bless, Sensei's Advice
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2012)

Having tested the constructs' defenses, Bren backs off a step and returns to his 'other talents.'

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step to H7
Free: Maintain Advice
Standard: Sacrifice _Invisibility Purge_ to cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Fury.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (6/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera keeps pressing the attack with her polearm charged with arcane energy.  Whirling it around her head, she dances out of reach of the constructs weapons and comes at them from the opposite side of Fury and Bren to threaten them from behind.

She swings the glaive's blade down at the exposed flank, once again seeing her blade scrape across the armor.

"Well, I am not able to help much otherwise.  You just keep hitting vital parts, Fury, and we shall prevail."

[sblock=Actions]Use Sensei Advice
Continue Arcane Strike
Move to K3 & Flank
Attack on #1: Glaive(Flank/Bless/PA/AS/SA/FF) (1d20+16=23,  1d10+18=27)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Sensei Advice (+1att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2012)

Fury is pleased that one of the constructs has been dispelled but puzzling out the difference in feeling of his attacks he frowns.

"Curses!  I think those things are resistant to my attacks somehow.  This blade is fine against human opponents but sometimes I think I could use a heavier weapon.  I'll try, Cythera."

Fury attacks...

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack (w/Advice, Bless, & Flank): 1d20+16=26.  Not sure if AC 26 is a hit or not...
Damage: 4d6+4=15
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 37
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 2, 2012)

The guardians are able to parry Cythera and Fury's attacks, and continue their fighting withdrawal. 






[sblock=Combat]Guardian 1: Full attack on Fury (miss, miss), step.
Guardian 2: Full attack on Cythera (miss, miss), step.

Guardian 1: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 2: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 3: Vanquished.
Guardian 4: Vanquished.

*Highly effective damage. Actual damage is greater than the listed number. 

Cythera: Bless, Sensei's Advice
Fury: 37/64*,* Bless, Feather Step, Sensei's Advice
Mowgli: Bless, Sensei's Advice
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 3, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera keeps pressing the attack with her polearm charged with arcane energy. She moves around the construct's formation to get behind them and swings the glaive's blade past its shield.

"There!  Finally, I am able to slip my dancing blade past."

[sblock=Actions]







*OOC:*


Not that is matters, but how did Cythera get attacked without the construct being adjacent? Reach?





Use Sensei Advice
Continue Arcane Strike
Move to I2 (avoiding threatened squares) 
Attack on #1: Glaive(Bless/PA/AS/SA/FF) (1d20+14=30,  1d10+18=26)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Sensei Advice (+1att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Nov 3, 2012)

*GM:*  My mistake.  Had you at K4, not K3.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2012)

Once more, Bren calls on the powers of his gods to heal his friend. "Keep after them, men . . . er, friends! They're on the ropes now!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Free: Maintain Advice
Standard: Sacrifice _Archon's Aura_ to cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Fury.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (6/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 7, 2012)

"Nice strike, Cythera!"

Fury glances back at Breninyr and gives the other man a grin and a nod in recognition and thanks for the healing.  He then shifts his position to take advantage of Cythera's positioning and attacks.  Unfortunately his timing is off and his attack misses.

[sblock=Actions]5 ft. step to G5
Standard: Attack (w/Advice, Bless, & Flank): 1d20+16=20
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 8, 2012)

Cythera's attack strikes true, but the guardian still stands and continues fighting.  One of them strikes Fury, although the blow is not as powerful as the ones before.






[sblock=Combat]Guardian 1: Full attack on Fury (hit for 9, miss), step.
Guardian 2: Step, full attack on Cythera (miss, miss).

Guardian 1: AC ??, moderately injured (26 damage), heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 2: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 3: Vanquished.
Guardian 4: Vanquished.

*Highly effective damage. Actual damage is greater than the listed number. 

Cythera: Bless, Sensei's Advice
Fury: 47/64*,* Bless, Feather Step, Sensei's Advice
Mowgli: Bless, Sensei's Advice
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2012)

Bren moves around Fury, trying to put himself in position to aid Cythera should she come to require it. All the while, he's keeping up a steady stream of observations regarding the constructs' behaviors and their probably course of action.  Once he gets himself positioned, he again sends the healing powers of his faith coursing through the Rogue's body.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to F4
Free: Maintain Advice
Standard: Sacrifice _Archon's Aura_ to cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on Fury.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (6/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods and drops the glaive as the constructs press in close.  Channeling in arcane energy into her heavy flail, she quickly brings the weapon into action as spins away from a pike darting in at her.

"Thank you, Fury.  Perhaps this weapon is better yet."

The large spiked ball whirled around mightily and she slams it into the constructs with two powerful blows.

[sblock=Actions]Use Sensei Advice
Continue Arcane Strike
Quick draw Hvy Flail & dropping Glaive
5ft Step to H3 
Full Attack on #1 then #2: Cold Iron Hvy Flail 1st(Bless/PA/AS/SA/FF) (1d20+14=31,  1d10+18=26)
Cold Iron Hvy Flail 2nd(Bless/PA/AS/SA/FF) (1d20+7=26,  1d10+18=24) - If 26 missed by one, use Timely Inspiration to get 27.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Sensei Advice (+1att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cold Iron Hvy Flail
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Nov 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] is having problems, given that he hasn't posted recently in Greener is the Grass, either.  You guys want to wait, or should I NPC Fury?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


GE is AFK over the long weekend.  I am fine to wait.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Also fine to wait


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2012)

Fury dives forward rolling past the construct to position himself opposite of Cythera.  He uses his forward momentum to twist around and power a lunge driving the point of his rapier into the construct's side.  Quickly he withdraws his blade and lowers himself in readiness for the construct's attack.

"Fate's scale has tipped in our direction, I think."

Hopefully Fury's confidence is not premature.

[sblock=Actions]Move:
If Cythera killed #1 then he normal moves to J3
If #1 still stands he uses Acrobatics (1d20+20=38) to move to J5 avoiding AoOs.
Standard: Attack #1 if it is still up, otherwise #2 (w/Advice, Bless, & Flank): 1d20+16=31 for 4d6+4=17 damage.
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 14, 2012)

The combined efforts of Cythera and Fury are enough to destroy the third defender, leaving only the fourth and final one, who backs into the corner while striking at the rogue.






[sblock=Combat]Cythera's first attack hit but did not drop the construct, second missed and was not close enough to benefit from the spell.

Fury's attack killed it.

Guardian 2: Full attack on Fury (miss, miss), step.

Guardian 1: Vanquished.
Guardian 2: AC ??, uninjured, heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 3: Vanquished.
Guardian 4: Vanquished.

*Highly effective damage. Actual damage is greater than the listed number. 

Cythera: Bless, Sensei's Advice
Fury: Bless, Feather Step, Sensei's Advice
Mowgli: Bless, Sensei's Advice
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2012)

"One left, friends. Press it, the final push!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to I4
Free: *DROP* Advice
Standard: _Inspiring Command_ (Cythera & Fury gain +2 Attack, AC, CMD and Skill Checks!
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera steps after the lone foe and keeps the arcane energy into her heavy flail as she twirls the head while grasping the handle with both hands.

"Agreed, this one is a soon to be finished.  I got this side, you get the other, Fury."

The large spiked ball slams in on the construct with a resounding clang to rattle teeth, but her second blow just cannot get past the shield again.

[sblock=Actions]Use _Inspiring Command_ (Gain +2 Attack, AC, CMD and Skill Checks)
Continue Arcane Strike
5ft Step to I2 
Full Attack: Cold Iron Hvy Flail 1st(Bless/PA/AS/IC/FF) (1d20+15=31,  1d10+17=21)
Cold Iron Hvy Flail 2nd(Bless/PA/AS/IC) (1d20+8=24,  1d10+17=24)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 with Insp Cmd
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Insp Cmd (+2att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cold Iron Hvy Flail
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

Fury steps over in an attempt to position himself but isn't able to reach an ideal spot.  He still tries to use Cythera's position to his advantage and shifts his own weight in an attempt to throw off the construct's defense.  Thinking his feint has worked he whips the thin blade of his rapier around and attacks.

"This... wall is blocking me..." mutters the rogue.

[sblock=Actions]5 ft step to K3
Move: Bluff to feint: 1d20+14=22
Standard: Attack: 1d20+15=27 for 4d6+4=16
I know 27 is normally a miss; not sure if it has any Dex mod. that might be disregarded from Fury's feint.  Damage above if applicable.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 16, 2012)

*GM:*  FF AC is 28.  With Timely Inspiration from [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] , the attack will hit.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yeah? I say use it, GE if you think we are going to kill it this round.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


I don't think my dmg will kill it but the sooner we can manage it the better.  16 dmg will help will help us get there faster.  I'd say use it, if you're willing.  Otherwise, we'll see if we can take it down the next round.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay, let's use it.


----------



## Systole (Nov 19, 2012)

Backed into a corner, the last construct continues fighting, but is far less effective alone than it was with its squadron next to it.

Cythera scores a solid blow on the guardian, but it is Fury's attack that inflicts a grievous wound on the construct.  The guardian attempts to attack Fury, but misses badly.






[sblock=Combat]Fury's attack hits and inflicts additional damage.  Unless requested, I'm going to skip updating the map, given that we're into the mop-up rounds now.

Guardian 2: Full attack on Fury (miss, miss).

Guardian 1: Vanquished.
Guardian 2: AC ??, 21+16* (badly injured), heavy pick/large shield in hand.
Guardian 3: Vanquished.
Guardian 4: Vanquished.

*Highly effective damage. Actual damage is greater than the listed number. 

Cythera: Bless
Fury: Bless, Feather Step
Mowgli: Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2012)

Fury continues to press the attack, shifting to draw the construct into a vulnerable position then again stabbing the magical flesh.

"Not much left now, my friends!" calls Fury inspired by Breninyr to call out encouraging words (though his don't have the same inspiring effect).

[sblock=Actions]Maintain position at K3
Move: Bluff to feint: 1d20+14=25
Standard: Attack: 1d20+15=34
Confirmation: 1d20+15=25; not confirmed
Damage: 4d6+4=17[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera maintains her flanking position after making sure Fury's blow hit with a bit of timely magical inspiration.

"That's the way!"

The large spiked ball of the dragon disciple's fail does nothing but bounce of the construct's armor wot no avail.

[sblock=Actions]Use _Inspiring Command_ (Gain +2 Attack, AC, CMD and Skill Checks)
Continue Arcane Strike
Full Attack: Cold Iron Hvy Flail  1st(Bless/PA/AS/IC/FF/Flanking) (1d20+17=22,  1d10+17=25)
Cold Iron Hvy Flail  2nd(Bless/PA/AS/IC/FF/Flanking) (1d20+10=19,  1d10+17=27) - Gotta hate it when damage rolls are higher than attack rolls.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 with Insp Cmd
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Insp Cmd (+2att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cold Iron Hvy Flail
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2012)

"Take it out!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: IF Fury's attack did not kill it, use _Inspiring Command_ (Cythera & Fury gain +2 Attack, AC, CMD and Skill Checks!
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 19, 2012)

Fury's attack dissolves the creature into a shower of sparks at roughly the same time as Cythera's flail swings through where the construct's shield used to be and clangs off the wall.

A moment passes in silence, and the nearby veil flickers into insubstantiality.  Inside the alcove in the wall is a small pedestal, and a key, covered with dust but otherwise ready for the taking.

        *GM:*  I'll update soon with XP.  If memory serves, that was a 6400 xp encounter, and I think Bren should be pretty close to leveling.  will confirm later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 20, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera puts her flail away and collects her other weapons, leaving her glaive in hand.  Resting the butt end on the floor, she leans on the shaft casually.

"Well, that wasn't that hard?" Of course the dragon disciple was not the one wounded in the fighting.

"Sorry, Fury, I am not belittling your injuries.  But we did survive and were victorious.  We must surely have passed the test of teamwork."

She gestures for Carak to join them, the dog being beside himself as he missed all the excitement.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 with Insp Cmd
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Insp Cmd (+2att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Nov 21, 2012)

*GM:*  Just did the math.  Bren is now level 10 -- TBX put him over the top last Tuesday.

Cythera is due to level off TBX as of 23 December, but you are likely to be in combat before that.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2012)

Fury shrugs, obviously not bothered by Cythera's comment.

"Didn't think you were downplaying my injuries.  Truth is, it hurt worse than just about anything I've experienced so far in my life but Breninyr's healing took care of that quickly."  He place one hand upon the monk's shoulder.  "Thanks for that, friend.

So, all our hard work earned us a dusty key?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=OOC]Heading out for a couple of days with the family.  Back on Friday, I hope.  May be as late as Monday.  Have a good Thanksgiving holiday all.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2012)

Bren nods at Fury with an affable grin. "Glad I could be of use! I must say, this 'adventuring' life is far more interesting than my time in the monastery."

[sblock=OOC/Travel]Likewise, I'll be traveling a good deal between now and Sunday afternoon. I can likely find a few times to post, but don't expect there'll be a lot going on anyway. I'll use the time (hopefully) to level Bren and Kalinn so they'll be ready to go after the holiday.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera smiles, "Certainly, adventuring life does have its excitement.  Glad to have a good healer along to rid ourselves of the injuries and pains."

"I have a few spells myself, but none nearly as powerful as the few I have seen you cast, Breninyr.  I have healing wand as well, if you would like some more, Fury."

She approaches the key and picks it up, blowing the dust off it to get a better look.  With her mage sight, she checks around from some auras as well, just in case there are some to be found.
[sblock=Actions]Cast Detect Magic: 
Know Arcana (1d20+14=21)
Spellcraft (1d20+12=28)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 with Insp Cmd
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Insp Cmd (+2att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2012)

Fury waves the wand held in his left hand.

"I've one myself.  Just for occasions like this where I have a few bruises after battle-healing.  Thanks for the offer, though."

Fury activates the wand to eliminate his remaining injuries then looks up to see if anyone else needs a bit of minor healing.

[sblock=Actions]Fury uses 3 charges on his wand of cure light wounds to top off his hit points.
Rolls: 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=8[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 28, 2012)

The key radiates a weak abjuration magic -- not unexpected from something designed to be part of a complex enchanted lock. However, there's nothing to the object or its aura that indicates a grander purpose beyond unlocking something very old and very complicated.

The key itself is blocky and solidly constructed. The head seems to have a semi-abstract shield motif.

The chamber is eerily silent, lit only be the failing continual light spells and strewn ith the bones of the vanquished.






        *GM:*  Sorry for the delay, but I've been having problems logging on these past few days. Glasseye, I think Bren had gotten Fury up to full health during combat.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ok.  I sorta lost track of the healing during the combat.  I thought I had everything marked but if you think otherwise then I'll gladly save those charges for later. 

As for logging on, until today I haven't been able to reliably access the site since before the holiday.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera hold up the key, "Well, it is magical.  But that was to be expected since the lock it goes to is magical.  I will just put it in my pouch for now.  Unless you fellas think we need to do more with it."

"Shall we go back and consider which test to tackle next. Knowing how this one was run, perhaps we have new insight into the other two."

She exits the room with her dog in trail with the other two men and heads back to the chamber with the statues.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 26 with Insp Cmd
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless, Insp Cmd (+2att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Fury waves off Cythera's question about the key.

"Nah.  Go ahead and store it."

With Breninyr he follows the woman back to the stature chamber where he stares at the statue of Zeyal thoughtfully.  He rubs his chin and Cythera and Breninyr can hear the scritch of his stubble against his calloused hand.

"So that leaves Yumi's room and the chamber of Zeyal of the Ketath.  Can't say that I have a logical explanation but I'm feeling a pull towards ol' Zeyal here."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 30, 2012)

*GM:*  Where you go and how you proceed is up to you.  There are no immediate threats.

I would like to remind you that there were attacks that were both more successful and less successful against the constructs you just fought.     .


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


I had assumed that was vague wording on the creature's DR or something.  The wording was not very specific to give more of a clue than that. 





Cythera shrugs, "Okay, might as well go there next.  Though I am not sure I know anything useful about this one.  Maybe it will be another battle.  That is a dance I can perform."

She follows Fury to the chamber of Zeyal.

Linguistics (1d20+6=12) _- In case it is needed right away. Take 20 if possible instead._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2012)

Bren moves out with the other two, and on to Zeyal's portion of the complex. "One is as good as the other for me, as we'll probably have to investigate all of them to get to the bottom of this."

Somewhat distracted by thoughts of the battle just survived, he narrowly avoids bumping into Cythera as she slows slightly to round a corner.









*OOC:*


I'm bumfuzzled as well. It looked like a clue, but I couldn't make out what caused the increased or decreased damage. Maybe I'll go back and read over the battle . . .






_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Before they head off to the next room Fury's brow creases in contemplation and he quickly rummages in his pack for the book of scriptures.

"There was something about the battle...  Certain of our attacks seemed much more effective than others but I'm not sure I can place it exactly."  He flips through the pages until he finds the passage he wants, the passage decribing the use of various types of units in combat, and he taps the pages.

"We just fought against strong defensive units.  Let's see what the scripture says we _should_ have used against them."  He scans down the page.  "And Zeyal's people... probably skirmishers..."

He continues to scan the page.

[sblock=OOC]I'm guessing we just fought the defenders and therefore, our best (enhanced?) attacks were flanks.  Against skirmishers we should use charge actions.  I think the Ketath were skirmishers.  Scripture in the first post if you need a review.  (Very cool implementation, Systole!)

Edit: Ok, based on Systole's comment below, it seems Zeyal's people would be classified as the berserkers & Yumi's as the skirmishers.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 1, 2012)

*GM:*  Zeyal was the guy with the BF axe, carved from rose marble.  Yumi was the woman with the spear, carved from green marble.  Cythera shared what she learned from the book which suggested that she was "a woman from the deserts beyond the sea, who danced through battle as  though she were a leaf on the wind, her spear dipping to draw blood, and  her feet outracing counterattack."   The relevant pages are 27-29.

Both of the other corridors terminate in hexagonal rooms with identical layouts.  And they have the same inscription on the floor before the magical veil.


----------



## Systole (Dec 7, 2012)

*GM:*  Looks like we're back.  Let me know where you guys are headed to, and if you need a repost of the central map.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 10, 2012)

Fury pauses in his scanning of the scripture and looks at the statue of Zeyal, in particular the axe.  He frowns thoughtfully.

"Wait.  I think Zeyal's people would be berserkers..."  He looks back at the book and reads quietly lips silently mouthing the words.  "I think it would be most effective if we acted as defenders; in formation and with shields.  I'm afraid we're shieldless, though.  We may need to just fight through but out regular skirmish tactics may not be as effective as a more coordinated attack.  Thoughts?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm for going to Zeyal's room.  I'd like a little tactical pow-wow with my companions, if they have any suggestions.  I don't need a repost of the map right now.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera thinks about it, "We are assuming it is going to actually be a fight this time.It might not be."

"However, I really only have one way of dancing.  I have various weapons to use, but no shield.  Let us take a look and see if there is some scripture to read before we cross the veils.  That might shed some light."

She gestures that they continue to chamber of Zeyal.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 10, 2012)

*Orlando Furioso*

Fury nods thoughtfully, "True.  But Serroth is a god of war so it _is_ a logical assumption.  I think it best to be prepared just in case.  How about you use that long weapon of yours, Cythera?  Let Bren and myself stand at your side and guard your flank while you ready yourself and wait for their charge.  We'll be ready, too, of course, for when they get closer.  As long as we stick together, advance slowly, and are ready for any charges then I think we'll be ok."  He taps the book of scriptures for emphasis.

"I won't complain if it isn't a fight, though."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 10, 2012)

*GM:*  There are junky, rusty shields lying around amongst the junky, rusty assorted weapons and junky, rusty assorted armor.  They are essentially worthless, and almost certainly have the fragile quality.

I'm not meta-suggesting that you use the crappy shields or not, but your characters would almost certainly notice them during their discussion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 11, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera has an encouraging smile, "Oh, I see what you mean.  Yes, a difference in tactics is a good idea.  I prefer to start with my glaive.  Or even some ranged weapons for an opening exchange."

"Standing and letting them come to us, is also a good tactic while having a blade set and ready to swing when the enemy closes. I just meant that I am mostly adept at two-handed weapons and no shields."

She has no interest in the broken down shield lying around, considering them worthless and not very useful.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak








*OOC:*


Thanks, Systole.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2012)

Bren follows along with the other two, listening to their conversation. "Aye, we'll watch your flanks, m'lady. I have no shield . . . I can use them, but have always found my hands more useful. My hands, my strength of spirit and my faith have always provided all the shield I need.

That said, I can call upon my Gods to provide some protection, and to summon a weapon of faith to harry them from the sides or rear. And as before, I can imbue our limbs with divine favor."

______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2012)

*Orlando Furioso*

Fury nudges one of the broken shields with the toe of his boot.

"Never much got the hang of using one of those things.  Plus, in my neighborhood it tended to mean you were either a professional soldier or a White Cloak wanna-be.  Neither were very popular in Planks."  He shrugs.  "I'll manage without one; I have this far.  So, we ready to go?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:* Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 13, 2012)

*GM:*  I'll advance to Zeyal's room in a day or so, barring objections, since the site seems to be back and everyone has checked in.


----------



## Systole (Dec 14, 2012)

The party enters rose chamber, which is identical to the gold chamber with the exception of color. As they step through the veils, first two guardians, then another and another shimmer into existence. As before, the constructs are not yet manifesting any sort of armor, shields, or weaponry, although it seems likely that they will as soon as battle is engaged. Like the other guardians, they stand ready but motionless, awaiting your actions.

From the hallway, Carak's nails click on the stone as he paces back and forth.

        *GM:*  Once you step across the last veil, the guardians will give the party a surprise round before we get to initiative. The guardians will NOT be flat-footed during this time.

If you want to rearrange your locations and/or buff up, let me know.     

[sblock=Map, Round 0]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2012)

The cleric once more prays for the blessings of the Gods of Irthos on the party's endeavor (cast _Bless_).

OOC: Have one copy of Bull's Strength - my suggestion is to cast it on Cytheria as her two-handed weapons will get the most mileage. Don't know if you want it this fight or not. Plan is to cast Spiritual Hammer once we're inside so I can attack with it and concentrate innate skills on defense and buffs.
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2012)

Fury waits while Breninyr beseeches his god for a blessing.  When the man finishes Fury nods his readiness.  Even though the constructs are near and likely to hear what he is saying the rogue whispers.

"Ok, let's try this.  Step forward and ready for their assault."

[sblock=OOC]When the time comes Fury will take a 5 ft. step, then ready a standard action to attack any construct that comes within his threatened range.
5 ft. step to L9
Readied attack: 1d20+13=24, 1d6+3=6[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera comments, "I wonder if your tactics had to do with being able to do more effective damage, Fury. When you flanked them, did you do more?"

"Hmm, let us dance with them and see if our tactics changes things this time."

She begins dancing and steps through the veil alongside Fury and Bren, Glaive ready for the first construct within range.

[Sblock=Actions & OOC]OOC: I say use the Bull's Strength now, cuz after this fight we should head to the other one before it expires.
5ft K9 after starting Battle Dance
Readied Reach Attack: Readied Glaive (Bless/BS/IC/PA/FF) (1d20+15=34, 1d10+20=25)
If Applicable: AoO Glaive (Bless/BS/IC/PA) (1d20+13=18, 1d10+20=22)
[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Bull's Strength (5 Minutes; +1 Att, +2 Dmg), Insp Courage (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive (+15/+8 (+13 AoOs) Att; 1d10+20)
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 11/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2012)

As the group moves through the veil, Bren reaches out to touch Cythera briefly on the shoulder. The battle-maiden feels divine strength flood her muscles . . . suddenly her glaive seems light as a feather.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Bulls Strength on Cythera. Move through the veil anchoring her opposite side from Fury. Cast Spiritual Hammer during the "surprise round."[/sblock]
______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 17, 2012)

The party steps across the veil, ready to meet the charge of the berserker constructs, and the berserker constructs do not disappoint. In an instant, the guardians manifest heavy picks and a type of light armor that might be studded leather, and charge across the floor towards the party, weapons raised. What happens next is startling, however. As the constructs come into melee range, they each disappear in a shower of sparks, just as the defender guardians did when they were defeated – only this time, there was no hard-fought, construct-by-construct victory. Simultaneously, the veils become transparent. 

The challenge seems to have been satisfied. The key at the end of the chamber awaits. 

[sblock=Intelligence check, 10]You recall the inscription at the entrance to the tomb. At the time, Bren wasn’t sure whether it should have been translated with an “and” or an “or.” But the translation seems obvious now: “Only those who are wise in his words OR strong in battle can pass within and claim victory."[/sblock]
[sblock=Perception check, 20]The guardians only manifested their equipment for a few brief seconds between their activation and their disappearance, and they were charging directly at you at the time, but the heavy picks they had were identical in style to the ones the wrathspawn were using.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Congratulations! Your hunch (and your discovery of the Vicente's room) has paid off to the tune of 6400xp and the second key. And that will level Cythera.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2012)

Fury is stunned by the sudden disappearance of the constructs.

"Wait.  Wha...?"

He blinks rapidly and looks to Cythera and Breninyr for their theories on what just happened.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2012)

Bren is plainly nonplussed at the sudden resolution of this test, and it takes him a moment to collect his wits. [COLOR="#SandyBrown"]"Well, that clears it up! The translation should definitely be "wise in his words OR strong in battle."[/COLOR]
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 29 (+9/31 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +16

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is just as surprised and looks at her companions, "That was not what I expected to happen. I wonder what other clues we forgot that might apply to the third test."

She stops her battle dance and moves to collect the second key. Putting it with the other one, she moves back to the stairs where Carak awaits.  The dog has watched with curiosity at the strange behavior of her mistress and her friends. 

"Let us go to the next room and puzzle that one out as well. If we need to fight the next constructs, best we do it while I am feeling this divine strength. "

Intelligence (1d20+2=12)
Perception (1d20+8=19)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 24 (21 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 76 Current: 76
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 26 (27 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Bull's Strength (5 Minutes; +1 Att, +2 Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive (+15/+8 (+13 AoOs) Att; 1d10+20)
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 11/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 2/2 (Glitterdust(DC14), Mirror Image)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak









*OOC:*


Thanks, Systole.  I will need some clear numbers on XP for updating Cythera to 9th level. Date is 17 Dec 2012?


----------



## Systole (Dec 19, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry about the delay, PM.  I am having a hell of a time find the spreadsheet I was using for you guys and really don't want to do it again from scratch.  I'll get hard numbers to you this evening, one way or another.


----------



## Systole (Dec 20, 2012)

*GM:*  Found the spreadsheet.  Cythera at 51612 as of 17 December/


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2012)

Fury nods slowly in dawning comprehension, flashes a grin at Breninyr and Cythera, and gives Carak a friendly pat on the head.

"That worked much better than I could have expected."  He pulls out the book of scripture to review the passage again and scans down the lines of words with his finger.

"The next one should be... ah... skirmishers, if I've figured things correctly.  Skirmishers must fear the berserks," he says reading, "and tactic: the charge."  He looks up at the others.  "That's it, then.  That's what we gotta do."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods, "Fair enough, that is a dance I can do as well. Though I wonder why our skirmishing did not vanquish the other ones automatically.  Maybe it was not our tactics that did it.  Were we supposed to use arrows or something?"

"Perhaps it was Bren's strength spell this time?"

She moves to the third chamber, looking for inscriptions in the hallway.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Bull's Strength (5 Minutes; +1 Att, +2 Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive (+17/+10 (+15 AoOs) Att; 1d10+21)
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 11/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak









*OOC:*


Thanks, Systole. Same number that I got last night.


----------



## Systole (Dec 26, 2012)

*GM:*  Did anyone grab the second key?  Are you moving to the third room now?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


IIRC, Cythera did take the 2nd key and we are heading to next room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yep, that's correct.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2012)

Convinced that he has things figured out now, at least for this puzzle, Fury glances over to make sure that Cythera has the key.  He nods when he sees her tuck it safely away.  Eager to get this puzzle completed and to see what lies beyond the door Fury strides to the third room and prepares for the challenge.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 30, 2012)

The second key seems to have a spiky, weapon motif -- it looks little like the blocky, heavy key from the chamber of the defenders.

For the third time, a set of guardians manifests as the party lines up in the deployment area.

        *GM:*  Sorry about missing where Cythera picked up the key.

Okay, third chamber, same as the first and second -- so far.  You will have a surprise round when you are ready.     





 [sblock=Second key]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Map, Round 0]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2012)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera still has the divine strength aiding her muscles.  Putting away her glaive, she draws her large sword from the sheath across her back.  Testing the swing a few times, she begins the intricate dancing maneuvers to add accuracy to her strikes and readies her charge through the veil.

"Let us dance and win this last one!"

She charges once Fury and Bren are ready.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) -2AC Charging
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Bull's Strength (5 Minutes; +1 Att, +2 Dmg), Ins Courage (+1 Att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (+18/+11 Att; 2d6+22) +2 Attack Charging
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak









*OOC:*


Happy New Year.  It is already 2013 for me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 1, 2013)

"Well, charging into battle is definitely not my strong suit. Just let me bolster my defenses so I can put it all on the table once we go in."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Also, just in case I'm out of pocket I'll go ahead and post actions. Unless Fury or Cytheria changes the plan (to charge in), Bren will activate his Ki Defense and Charge #3.

Charge Attack (1d20+15=33) for [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3846657/]Damage (1d10+1=6)[/url].[/sblock]
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 24 (21 Flat-Footed, 20 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 30  (+10/30 Bull Rush)(+10/32 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (06/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 2, 2013)

Fury follows Cythera and Breninyr to the third room examining his rapier as he goes with a frown.

"Not the best weapon for a charge," he begins.  "This rapier, that is," he says waving it about in explanation.  "But it is what I got and it hasn't failed me, yet."

When the others are ready he'll step through the third veil and charge a pre-designated opponent.

[sblock=OOC]5 ft. step, then Charge: 1d20+14=27, 1d6+3=5
AC = 21 for the round.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 2, 2013)

As the party begins its massed charge (if three people running at their enemies can be termed as such), the constructs manifest light armor and a pair of military picks, one in each of their hands. However, the charge throws them into a kind of confusion that seems somewhat scripted, and they all dissolve into a shower of sparks as weapon meets magically simulated flesh.

The veils drop, leaving the third key ready for collection. This key has a light and airy motif that is probably meant to suggest the fleetness of skirmishers.

[sblock=Keys]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [/sblock]

        *GM:*  Three chambers completed, three keys obtained. I'll probably have time to update the XP tonight, but will get to it tomorrow if I can't.

While I won't stop you if you wish to push onwards, it is getting on toward evening and you have had a full day of travelling and defeating magical guardians.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2013)

Fury grins.  He is well pleased that he deciphered the scriptures and so avoided two fights that might have been dangerous.  He collects the key and hands it over to Cythera to add to the other two keys.  He exhales long and deeply.

"Don't know about the two of you but I could use a bit of a rest.  What say we go back to the room behind the painting, close it up tight, and get a bit of shut-eye before heading deeper into this place?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 6 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 64  Current: 64
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier & cure light wounds wand
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2013)

"That sounds like a good plan, Fury. Even though those last two rooms weren't nearly so hard as the first - thanks to some excellent thinking by you and the Lady - It's been quite a day."

He turns to Cythera with his ready smile.

"M'lady? What say you?"
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 24 (21 Flat-Footed, 20 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 30  (+10/30 Bull Rush)(+10/32 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (5/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (06/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera puts the third key with the other two. Sheathing her sword she smiles as well.

"Certainly.  That was well done, indeed.  But, I agree the day has been long and these initial tests were possibly the easy part.  Once we use the keys we might need to be at our best."

"Where shall we camp?  Do you want to spend the night in the room behind the painting?"

She heads back in that direction and pats the waiting husky on the head.  

The dog has been wagging his tail, happy for the attention.  But he is secretly very jealous that he was not allowed to play with the constructs in the chambers.  It was all a big game of chase and he is good at chasing.  He gives a chastising bark to his mistress after her petting finishes.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jan 3, 2013)

*GM:*  I have Fury at 48824 XP as of the close of business today, in case you want to spend DMC to bump him, GE.  Everyone else is a ways out from levelling.

Also, I'm rather glad that you figured out the trick before you had to fight the berserks.  If you went in there with your normal flanking/skirmisher type tactics, it would have been ouchie-time.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


Thanks, Systole.  I've been running a bit behind this week with New Years, etc. but I plan on getting Fury bumped up to 9 this weekend or sooner if possible.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2013)

"Yes, the hidden room would be safest, in my not so humble opinion."

The rogue grins at his companions and operates the trick to the room to raise the door and closes it when everyone has entered.  Once inside, however, Fury doesn't immediately settle down to rest: he paces back and forth between two of the statues.  Eventually he pulls out his rapier and runs through a few exercises then sheathes it and draws out his sap and performs some exercises with it.  Finally, to his companions' great relief he puts his weapons away and settles for the night.

[sblock=OOC]OK, Fury is updated for level 9 and ready to continue on when the rest of you are.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 7, 2013)

The night passes uneventfully, but it is a long night.  The husky paces well past midnight, and it takes the party members a long time to fall asleep as well.  The insidious thrum from below is more noticeable through a bedroll than through the soles of a pair of sturdy travelling boots, and it makes for a somewhat restless few hours.  Eventually, morning comes and everyone finds themselves groggy and uncomfortable, but having rested at least well enough to function.

        *GM:*  Nothing bothered you during the night, except the vibration got on everyone's nerves.  There are no mechanical effects.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2013)

Fury wakes early, or what he supposes is early.  He stretches and twists causing his back and neck to pop and crack.  After breaking his fast on rations and feeding the scraps to Carak (with Cythera's permission) he is finally ready to be at least a small amount of sociable.

"So.  We have the keys.  I say we go see what that infernal rumbling is and, you know, do all that other stuff we came here to do."

He takes a deep breath and heads over to the secret door panel.  Feeling suddenly cautious he puts an ear to the stone and listens before activating the door.  If he hears nothing he'll go ahead and open the door.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

The night before, Cythera took note of the man's rapier work. So after they finish the morning routine, she intends to practice something with Fury.

But, first nature is calling.  And not just her.

"Sure, but first I need to get outside and... Well, Carak needs to find a tree."

"After that, I have an idea about a combat technique we could try, Fury."

Carak is pawing at the door, wanting to be let out of the chamber where he has been cooped up for several hours.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak









*OOC:*


I did have a post for the night before drafted, but since we advanced I can save it for after our characters finish their morning ablutions. It will still be valid.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2013)

Bren wakes early - years of Monastery routine aren't done away with in a few weeks, even if one is wont to break them - and move about the room quietly as the others finish their restless sleep. He settles easily against the wall, centering himself and breathing, then breathing, then just sitting. As Fury begins to stir he comes up from his reflection and watches the rake through his own form of meditation.

When the others are ready, Breninyr is ready to move on as well.
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 9, 2013)

There is no noise from the other side of the sliding panel, and the chamber is just as you left it the night before.  Outside, the day is clear and cold.  There is no sign of any activity save for a few distant hawks wheeling over an updraft in the distance, and the occasional skittering of a ground squirrel.

        *GM:*  When you want to advance, head over to the door with the three keyholes.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2013)

Fury breathes deeply of the cold mountain air.

"A bit thinner than the air in Venza, eh?"  He glances over at Carak then Cythera.  "You said you have an idea about a combat technique?  Some fancy footwork I could use?  A chasse, maybe?"  He grins so that she knows his kidding is just that and not serious.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera follows the husky as it raced ahead to reach the outside.

Carak immediately begins sniffing around as he bee-lines to the nearest tree and begins the process of marking off a perimeter around area.  It takes several stops with such a full bladder.

After marking her own tree from behind a bush, Cythera pulls out her dueling weapon, the large two-handed sword.  After a few limbering dance step maneuvers to warm up, she offers to the roguish man, "Well, I saw some of your rapier dancing last night. You should try this maneuver, Fury.  Imagine you are on that side, and I am over here."

With a cross-over step, that slides her body to the right and into a whirling have turn, the swordswoman is able to capitalize on the momentum of her slashing swing at thigh level.  Imagining a foe caught between them and having to divide his attention, Fury can see the added precision to an already potentially devastating blow.

"What do think?" 

Carak gives a chuff of noncommittal, not terribly impressed with using weapons to slash at the air.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2013)

Fury nods slowly as he watches Cythera's balletic demonstration of combat then draws his rapier and moves to stand opposite her with enough space for an imaginary opponent.

"Yes, I think I understand what you did there.  And the ultimate outcome you intend."

He salutes the sword-dancer with his rapier then settles into a loose, low-guard stance to entice attack.  He performs a similar cross-step turning to present his right side and drawing a circle to parry a blow from their imaginary opponent with the tip of his rapier instead of the powerful slash that Cythera used.  The speed of the action allows him to follow up with a lunge, where he holds the position for a brief moment, then straightens nodding.

"The combination of your attack and mine should keep any opponent off balance and allow us to make more devastating attacks.  Simple and elegant.  We'll have to practice it to master it."

Despite his obvious interest in their practice session Fury's eyes flick back towards the entrance to the Architect's tomb.

"I'm warmed up, revitalized with this cool air but ready to try those keys."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2013)

Breninyr watches with interest as Cythera walks through her technique, and Fury follows up adroitly.

"Well done! Very pretty, and should be effective as well!"
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera continues a few more of her advanced dancing steps with the large sword weaving around her body.  Shifting her technique she practices the defensive maneuvers as well, designed to ward off attacks at the expense of putting her full strength into the blows.

Finished she puts her large sword away and switches to her glaive.  She smiles and tells the husky, "We might be in there for a while.  You better pee again.  Go on."

The dog, has a canine smile tongue hanging out.  But Carak sniffs around and lifts his leg one more time at a tree and trots back, proud of himself by the looks of it.

"Okay, I think we are ready. Bren, can you take the keys and try them.  I wish to stand ready with my polearm." 

Cythera holds the keys out for the man and will follow him to the door.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jan 14, 2013)

*GM:*  Advancing through the door tomorrow unless I hear differently.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2013)

OOC: Sorry - couldn't reply when I read pm's post, and then forgot . . .

Bren accepts the keys from Cythera with a decisive nod and a smiile. "That makes sense, I suppose. Just leave me some room to get back past you if there's something on the other side that needs your . . . attention."
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 15, 2013)

As Bren approaches the door, keys in hand, he feels a slight tingle in the metal. There's a spark of magic as each one slides into place, and a low rumble as the door opens of its own accord.

The passage revealed by the door is outfitted in white marble, and it leads into a white marble chamber that is identical in shape and size to the others that you have seen. However, it is very different in layout. On the far side of the chamber, a stairway leads further into the tomb. Between you and the stairway is an array of 49 tiles, each about 5 feet square and etched with a single letter. Crossing the room requires traversing the tiles in some way, as the sides of the room are closed off with magic veils, and it seems likely that they are of the impermeable sort. Not far from the tiles, there is an inscription in the floor, which reads simply:
Serroth Guide Thye Steppes
​
The mechanical vibration you've heard is definitely louder in here, and Carak puts his ears back and whines. It seems to be emanating from the far side, down the stairs.

[sblock=Tile arrangement]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2013)

The priest looks at the tile arrangement for a moment, his expression first thoughtful then excited. "Serroth! There's a way to cross using adjoining tiles that spell out 'Serroth!'" His enthusiasm grows as he continues. "Look, start here at this 'S' and move forward, then forward and left, then forward and left again, then forward and right, then forward, and finally forward and left!"
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2013)

Fury stares at the symbols on the floor matching the letters from Serroth's name in the saying to that stretched across the floor that Breninyr pointed out.  He nods smiling after he's pieced it together for himself.

"Good work, Breninyr."

Confidently striding from the S tile to the E tile and then the remaining letters of Serroth's name in order, R - R - O - T - H, Fury crosses the room.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks surprised at how quickly Bren figured it out.

"Very well done! We are surely getting the hang of Serroth's thinking."

Though she waits with Carak, wanting to see if Fury makes it across safely.  She restrains the husky to make sure he doesn't follow yet.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jan 17, 2013)

Fury steps tentatively onto the S tile, and when nothing happens, he releases the breath that he didn't realize he'd been holding.  With more confidence, he strides onto the tile marked with the E...







...and a roaring column of searing white flame descends from the ceiling, directly toward the rogue.  He has less than a moment to react.



        *GM:*  Gotcha.


DC 24 Reflex or 37 points of damage.  Evasion gives you a free pass if you make it, and don't forget your +2 rogue bonus!  <cackle>


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, scorched Venzan bravo*

Fury has a preternatual sense that something is horribly wrong and throws himself backwards off the tiles and back to the supposed safety of the normal ground where Breninyr and Cythera wait barely in time.  White fires washes over him causing his cloak to smolder.  Miraculously the rogue himself isn't injured.

"Serroth's hairy jewell sack!" Fury exclaims as he hurriedly makes sure his cloak isn't going to burst into flame.  "I'd give thanks to him if it weren't his cursed Architect who set up that trap."  He begins to pace along the puzzle and glare at the letters.  "I shoulda known better than to accept that thing at face value.  Cortessa knows, nothing else has been in this place."  His close call clearly has Fury agitated.

[sblock=OOC]Reflex save: 1d20+16=28

Ha, ha!  Nice jab to the overconfident [/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2013)

Breninyr's handsome features twist in horror as the flames jet down; afterimages burned into his eyes temporarily keep him from seeing that Fury's escaped unharmed. Once his vision clears, relief battles mortification at his grievous error. "A thousand pardons, Fury! I should never have allowed excitement at riddling something out blind me to the possibility of a trap! Dammit! Now that I've seen the name, I can't see anything but 'Serroth' on the tiles, either!"
______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is glad she waited and looks at the lucky Fury to have avoided being engulfed in flames.

"Okay, we are not as smart as we think we are. You want to try again, Fury?  If it does spell a word to get across, maybe is SA or SC."

"But we could try some bait to see if there doesn't need to be a full person's weight to trigger."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, perplexed Venzan bravo*

Fury clasps Breninyr on the shoulder with a reassuring squeeze.

"Nothing to worry about, Bren.  We both were lulled by our success with gaining the keys."

The rogue frowns down at the floor tiles and eventually shakes his head with an exasperated grunt.  He runs his hand through his hair and turns to look at the other two.

"I'm afraid that I'm not sure what to do with this one."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera shrugs and offers, "Let us experiment then."

"We can go outside, cut a branch that will be around eight to ten feet long.  Then we can see if we can trigger the column of fire again from safety.  If it requires more weight, then we can improvise."

She crouches down at the tile with the letter 'S' that was safe and examines it carefully, looking to see if it will pry up.  She knows she has a crowbar in her haversack.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jan 22, 2013)

Nothing about the tile seems supicious to the naked eye.  It's a slab of heavy white marble, about five feet square, with the letter S engraved on it.  Looking closely, you can see some soot that has accumulated in the cracks around the tile and in the deepest parts of the S, apparently from previous times the trap was triggered and caught some unforunate trespasser.  The slab itself is very well-masoned, and fits almost perfectly with the tiles around it, which are also hewn from the same white marble.  There's no room to fit a crowbar in between, and even then you suspect the tile would be too heavy to lift.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2013)

"OK, let's try the obvious first. Well . . . second. I guess Fury's foray across the tiles was the first obvious effort." Bren closes his eyes for a moment, focusing his will on his connection with his divine benefactors. Once filled with their power, he opens his eyes and scans the tiles for magic.

Cast _Detect Magic_, scan the tiles.
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera straightens and looks at her companions.  "It doesn't look like prying up a tile is possible.  I suppose I should have expected no less with Serroth."

"While you check for auras, maybe we should look outside for something to help us experiment."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak









*OOC:*


Dang, I meant to ask this yesterday. How wide was the column of fire? 5x5ft or 10x10ft?


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2013)

With Bren's magesight, everything becomes much ... clearer.  Seven of the tiles, including the one engraved with an S, have arcane marks in the shapes of letters, and it is perhaps not surprising that the hidden letters spell out the name of Serroth.  With the exception of the S tile, these magical letters suggest a different path than the engraved letters.

[sblock=Tiles, with and without arcane marks]







[/sblock]

        *GM:*  The main blast was 5x5, with half damage to the surrounding squares.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury looks sheepish as Breninyr summons up his magical sight.  The bravo then performs a ritual invoking magical sight so he can see for himself what Breninyr described.

"Wait, Cythera, we won't need to go out.  It's so simple, yet I would never have thought of it."

Grinning, he follows the magical path across the room.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2013)

Following the magical marks, Fury traverses the room without incident.  Bren and Cythera follow, although the warrior maiden has a few tense moments when her husky is unsure where he is supposed to step.  The far side of the room ends in a stone staircase, which circles down into the heart of the mountain.  Whatever the vibration is, the stairway seems to go in the direction of it.

And inscription at the top of the stairs reads:
Thou hast prov'd worthy.  The Architect awaites thee.

​        *GM:*  So simple, you'd never have thought of it?  Bah!  I only mentioned what color the room is FOUR TIMES.

I'll need a marching order, please.  Until the stairway ends, you'll be walking single file.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera lets go of the husky, Carak proved to have a bit of trouble seeing the magical path for some reason.  "You need to work on your cantrips, boy. Carak, guard Bren."

"Okay, do you want me to lead the way, Fury? Or follow right behind you?."

She has her glaive in hand, ready to head on down the stairs. 

Carak looks up at the cleric, watching his every move.  It is likely he will follow Bren around until given other orders.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2013)

Bren reaches down absently to scratch Carak between the ears as the huge dog attaches himself to his side. 
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, skeptical Venzan bravo*

Fury eyes the stairwell as if sizing up an opponent for a duel before turning back to Cythera to respond to her question.

"I don't trust this place.  So, I'll take point and scout for any traps that this fiendish Architect might have laid out for us."  Grinning he nods over at Breninyr.  "Unless you want to put those keen eyes to work, Bren, and go first and see what you can find?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2013)

Bren nods affirmatively, almost eager. "I'm happy to do so, of course, if you think I'm better suited to the task!" 
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury motions towards the staircase.

"Your eyes haven't failed us, yet.  Be my guest.  With the reach Cythera has on that glaive of hers she'd be best to protect you from a few steps back.  I'll keep the rear guard though I don't think we really have to worry about anything coming up behind us in this place."

[sblock=OOC]This order, then: Breninyr (keeping an eye out for anything unusual with a Perception +15), Cythera, then Fury.[/sblock] 




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2013)

Bren steps out front and cautiously leads the way further into Serroth's domain . . . 

Perception (1d20+15=24)
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera shifts the husky to protect and follow her down the stairs, thinking his keen sense of smell will be useful.  "Maybe he needs to follow directly behind Bren, but perhaps it will not matter.  I am not expecting his nose to really pick up any scents of critters.  Not much sense to think there will be any down here anyway."

She has her glaive in hand and follows after Bren.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jan 28, 2013)

You head down the staircase as it spirals down into the mountain.  With every step, the vibration grows louder until it sets your teeth on edge, and Carak's ears are pressed flat against his skull.  Bren is coming around what seems to be the last turn, and he can see a few square feet of a floor, or perhaps a landing when he stops short.

Below you, there are voices, speaking Common of all things.  Because of the noise, you can only make out a few words here and there.  "...hate it here..." "...this blasted noise..." "...piss on this doctor and his contraptions..." "...wish I'd gone to Venza..." "...did you hear..." "...just the machinery..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2013)

Urgently, Bren holds up a hand to signal the others to stop. He turns to them, puts his lips to each of their ears in turn and whispers, "Voices ahead, speaking common. Something about a doctor and his contraptions, and wishing they'd gone to Venza."
______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]



​


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, stealthy Venzan bravo*

"Thank Cortessa for that infernal noise," the rogue mutters all too aware that Breninyr is less than adept at masking his footfalls and stilling the rustling of his gear.

Fury motions for Breninyr to retreat up the stairs a short distance, just enough to get behind Cythera and allow Fury space to sneak down and take a peek at how things lie in the chamber beyond.

[sblock=OOC]Stealth +17[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera gestures a silent command to have Carak stay put.

"I will come with."

She casts a minor spell and disappears from view completely. She moves down and steps past Fury, not needing to bother about being seen.  Yet she careful to try and not be heard.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Vanish, Invisible for 5 rounds
Stealth +11 normally.
Btw, Cythera has Minor Image on her spell repertoire, it might come in handy guys. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jan 29, 2013)

The staircase opens out into another hexagonal room, which appears to be a combination of antechamber and armory.  Empty weapon racks have been carelessly thrown to one side.  You suspect that they were once lined in neat rows throughout the room, and it looks as though they were shaped to hold military picks, perhaps as a reward for successful challengers.  An inscription on the floor would tend to support this theory, as it reads, “Claimmest thou thy priyze.”

The half of the room that has been cleared has been set up as a miniature barracks.  There are three cots and a small table, and a half dozen waterskins next to pile of small wrapped bundles that you would guess are travel rations.  A door in the far wall leads further into the crypt, and it is without doubt that whatever lies beyond is the source of the noise.  Meanwhile, two men in breastplates sit at the table playing cards.  Military picks hang from their belts, and their shields are nearby.  Beyond them, a hulking wrathspawn loiters near the door, and despite the menace that the creature exudes, the men seem wholly indifferent to it.  The wrathspawn cocks its head and sniffs the air suspiciously as Cythera steps down the stairs, but it makes no other motions.

“Unbroken chain!” one of the men curses, looking at the far door.  “It’s been bloody _weeks_.  When is this bloody piker going to be finished?”

“Easy, brother.  He’s no bloody piker.  Bloody pikers work a lot bloody cheaper.”

The first man snorts and turns back to his cards.

        *GM:*  Map will be up this afternoon or tonight.  Perception checks to notice stuff.

You guys do realize that the last chamber was Theurge Pallas’ chamber, right?

EDIT: Okay, I lied about the map.  Tomorrow.     

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, stealthy Venzan bravo*

Having seen enough to describe the room to Breninyr and make a plan of action Fury retreats back up the stairs to where the monk and Carak await.  Not certain where Cythera is he moves cautiously so that he doesn't inadvertently bump into her or make any extra noise.

Once he's back to Bren he describes the layout of the room.  "...so, two at the table, wrathspawn at the far door.  I wish to claimest my prize and these fellows look like they've made a mess of the place.  Not to mention they don't look like the sharing type.  How you want to handle this?  Chat our way through?  Quiet dagger in the back?"  His hand moves to the hilt of his rapier and it is fairly obvious which choice the brash rogue would make.

[sblock=OOC]Stealth +17[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*









*OOC:*


Sorry, I had this drafted but was not able to get to EnW last night. Since there is a finite duration of Vanish, I think I will try to get the most out of it.






Before Fury moves back, Cythera freezes, taking notice that the aberration appears to have reacted with some ability to smell things like Carak.  She whispers, "I can sneak in and attack from surprise."

"If you want to wait here a few moments, count to ten."

"I don't think parley is an option with the wrathspawn."

[sblock=Actions]Invisible for 4 rounds, Stealth +11 normally.
Move half speed to J10Stealth (1d20+11=30)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Jan 31, 2013)

*GM:*  Minor correction to map: The wrathspawn is actually a large creature, 10x10.  I just copypasta'd from an old map and forgot to fix him.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury mutters something under his breath that is masked by the sound of the machine or whatever it is that is making that unholy racket before he nods acceptance to Cythera's plan.  He motions for Breninyr to come closer in preparation to advance then draws rapier and dagger.  When he reaches ten he'll step out, trying to use his skill at stealth to remain hidden as long as possible, and move towards the men at the table.  At the first indication of Cythera's attack Fury will launch his dagger in an attack at the man closest to him.

[sblock=OOC]Stealth +17
Ranged dagger attack: 1d20+11=13, 1d4+2=6, 4d6=16
Note: penalty for range not applied to the attack since I don't know how far Fury will get before being noticed or Cythera's attack.  With that roll, highly unlikely that he hit.
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]It will take Cythera at least two rounds to get into position.  The Aberration being large actually helps.  She will be able to cover them with her Glaive. 

She will attack 1 round before the Vanish expires.  At least that's my plan anyway.  It was to give Fury and Bren as much time to prepare as possible before  her spell ends.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 4, 2013)

*GM:*   [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] Waiting on Bren's action for the surprise round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2013)

As Fury and Cythera's plan is made clear to Bren, he prepares to do his part. He reviews the necessary prayers in his mind as he gives Cythera a slow 10 count, then begins moving slowly down the stairs.

[sblock=Actions]When he hears Cythera's attack, move down the stairs and cast _Chain of Perdition_ in position to attack the WrathSpawn.[/sblock]
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Systole (Feb 5, 2013)

*GM:*  If Cythera is attacking in the surprise round, I'll need a roll.  The 30 stealth is good so far.

FFAC is 19 for the wrathsapwn and 18 for the humans.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera slowly gets into position where she can cover all three targets with her glaive's reach.  She was slowly counting time in her head until she reached 20.

Executing her dancing maneuvers and activating the arcane energy into her blade, she flashes out to slice into the large wrathspawn.  The dragon disciple is visible once more.

[sblock=Actions]Move L10 very slowly in 3 Rounds
Begin Battle Dancing & Activate Arcane Strike
Initiate Combat: Standard Action: Glaive (AS,FF,PA,BD) vs. Wrathspawn (1d20+13=26, 1d10+20=26)
If Applicable (Human Standing up): AoO Glaive (AS,PA,BD) vs. Wrathspawn (1d20+11=15, 1d10+20=24)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 13/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Feb 11, 2013)

Cythera's glaive strikes true and the wrathspawn howls as black blood sprays from a broad slash on its chest.  Simultaneously, Fury's dagger clangs off the armor of one of the men.  "What the f...?" he says, as Cythera's glaive opens a gash on his arm.

"An attack!" the second man shouts, whirling to his feet and casting a spell which bathes him in a dark red light.  The wrathspawn lumbers forward and snaps at Cythera, its wicked fangs scoring a hit.  Realizing the danger he's in, the first man steps back and retrieves his shield.

[sblock=GM]Cythera hits wrathspawn for 26.  Fury misses with thrown dagger.  Bren starts the round hiding in the stairwell and can only move.

Initiative rolls were absolutely horrible all around.  However, their initiatives were marginally less horrible than yours.  

Because the men are sitting in chairs and not actually prone, I'm going to rule that standing up is a move action that does not provoke an AoO.  I looked around but couldn't find a ruling on this specific situation anywhere.  I hope this is fair. Retconned due to judge ruling.  With prone penalty, this will hit.

Man 1: Stand up (move), step back, retrieve shield (move).
Man 2: Stand up (move), step back, cast spell (Spellcraft DC 19 to identify).
Wrathspawn: 5 ft step forward, full attack.  Claw misses, claw misses, bite hits for 19.  DC14 Will or Cythera is sickened.

Wrathspawn: 26 damage (moderately wounded). Natural weapons, AC 20, CMD 21-ish (need to double-check my math), raging (1 round).
Man 1: 24 damage (moderately wounded).  Shield in hand.  AC 21.
Man 2: Uninjured.  Empty-handed.  AC 18.  Unknown buff.  (Shield is at J12.)

Cythera: 68/87.  DC 14 Will or sickened.
Fury: Uninjured.
Bren: Uninjured.

Party is up.[/sblock][sblock=Map, round 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2013)

As soon as he hears the sounds of battle Bren moves down the stairs, arriving just in time to see Fury throw his knife. The words of his prayer fly from his mouth as he moves, and a glowing green chain springs to life beside the Wrathspawn. The chain immediately lunges out, wrapping itself around the creatures legs and bringing it to the ground!


Move: to I10
Standard: Cast Chain of Perdition, appearing in N11 (Trip Attack (1d20+13=30))
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Systole (Feb 12, 2013)

*GM:*  Caster level check, por favor.  Wrathspawn have spell resist.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"Son of a copper-penny whore!" says Fury under his breath cursing his missed throw.  The rogue races forward drawing his rapier as he goes.  He easily vaults over the end of the cots to land lightly on his feet next to the man who cast the spell.  Extending his arm into a lunge the point of his rapier barely slips to an undefended spot and pierces flesh.

[sblock=OOC]Move: to I13 (draw rapier as part of move)
Acrobatics (Jump): 1d20+21=32
Standard: Rapier attack: 1d20+13=19, 1d6+3=7
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Having been bitten, the Cythera feels a sudden grip of nausea threatening to take hold but she shrugs it off with no ill effects.

Still, Cythera keeps dancing and channeling arcane energy into her polearm as she moves back a step. She keeps her focus on the large aberration and slashes at it with her glaive.  

"You two can surrender if you want, this might be your only chance.  Otherwise we dance until your heads come off once I finish with this creature."

Unfortunately her slashes have little impact than to show she cannot hit much of anything half of the time.

[sblock=Actions]Will Save (1d20+8=20)
5ft Step to K10
Maintain Battle Dance & Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack: 1st Attack Glaive  vs. Wrathspawn (AS/FF/PA/BD) (1d20+13=14, 1d10+20=23) & 2nd Attack Glaive  vs. Wrathspawn (AS/FF/PA/BD) (1d20+6=14,  1d10+20=26)
If Applicable: [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak
[sblock=OOC]Cythera's positioning and entire plan of actions was  actually based on those two foes rising from a seated position as a Move  Action and provoking an AoO.  So I respectfully disagree, and do not  think the ruling is correct.  Particularly since I think I had this ruled the other  way on these boards already.

While it is not covered specifically  in the Core Rules, it does state that movement within a threaten space  provokes AoOs unless taking a Withdraw or 5ft step.  Mechanically,  rising from kneeling or sitting is treated like Prone in that regards,  because it costs a full Move Action to perform.  

Most Move  Actions provoke, not the other way around, so to say otherwise appears  to be contrary to the spirit of actions by giving them an exemption from  an AoO to rise from a chair. If it was ruled a Swift Action or  Immediate Action, then I would suggest otherwise perhaps.  But, near as I  can tell it should be a Move Action.

Reality also argues in  favor of it being like prone. They need to push back from the table to  be able to stand and are just as vulnerable to the weapon threatening  them. The chair and table are both in the way and hindering their  actions, thus requiring their attention be taken away from the glaive in  their face.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2013)

Caster Level Check (1d20+6=19)


----------



## Systole (Feb 15, 2013)

Bren's magical chain upends the wrathspawn, but Cythera is unable to  take advantage and her strikes scrape harmlessly across the beast's  armor.  The first man sneers at her offer.  "You've no idea who you're facing, girl.  Stay there, Jake!"  he tells the wrathspawn.  She is able to score a hit as the creature  clambers awkwardly to its feet and swipes at her, but it doesn't  continue forward as it had before.

The first man casts what  appears to be the same spell as the other, and moves to assist his  companion, drawing his pick along the way.  The second man draws his  pick and attacks Fury, but the rogue dances out of the the way.

[sblock=GM]Sorry about the delay.  Finding the time for a combat post  update has been difficult.  I rolled Cythera's AoO and it was good for  22 points of damage.

Man 1: Cast unknown spell (DC 19 to ID), move to J14.
Man 2: Draw pick, attack Fury (miss).
Wrathspawn: Stand up.

Wrathspawn: 48 damage (badly wounded). Natural weapons, AC 20, CMD 21-ish, raging (2 round).
Man 1: 24 damage (moderately wounded).  Shield and pick in hand.  AC 21.  Unknown buff.
Man 2: 7 damage (scratched). Pick in handed (wielded as 2H).  AC 18.  Unknown buff.  (Shield is at J12.)

Cythera: 68/87.
Fury: Uninjured.
Bren: Uninjured.

Party is up.[/sblock][sblock=Map, round 2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2013)

Bren stands his ground, quickly directing the chain to move once more against the Wrathspawn and calling on the Gods of Irthos to provide him with additional weapons for this fight! A warhammer appears in the air beside one of Fury's attackers and batters at the man's head and shoulders.


Move: None
Free: Chain attempts to Trip (1d20+13=31) Wrathspawn.
Standard: Cast Spiritual Weapon to Attack (1d20+13=26) Man 1 for Damage (1d8+2=8).
______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]



​


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"What the hells?  You named that thing?" mutters Fury.  He shakes his head in disbelief but plasters an insouciant grin on his face.  "You picked the wrong tomb to desecrate, boys."  Fury spins into action shifting to one side to present a narrower target then making a couple of false lunges before finally choosing a moment when he thinks his opponent has disregarded him as a threat to commit with a forward thrust.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Picking on the more injured of the two: Man #1
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+13=29
Standard: Rapier attack: 1d20+13=24, 1d6+3=4, 4d6=15
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera keep up her arcane energy into her glaive and the fancy battle dancing steps.

With Bren's mystical chain pulling the creature off its feet once more, the battle dancer slashes down with her glaive and grievously wounds it.

"Jake or snake, it matters not.  I will finish the creature off regardless."

[sblock=Actions]Spellcraft (1d20+13=28)
Maintain Battle Dance & Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack: 1st Attack Glaive  vs. Wrathspawn (AS/FF/PA/BD) (1d20+13=17, 1d10+20=28) - I think that hits because of prone. 
2nd Attack Glaive (AS/FF/PA/BD) (1d20+6=12,  1d10+20=28)

If Applicable: AoO Glaive (AS/PA/BD) (1d20+11=24,  1d10+20=26)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*
**Battle Dance:* 12/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Feb 19, 2013)

Cythera slashes at the wrathspawn twice more before it crumples and lies still.  "Desecrate?  This is ... augh!  Stand still you little bastard!" one of the men yells as Fury's blade sinks home.

[sblock=GM]Cythera identifies the spell in question as Divine Power.  And holy cow my dice suuuuucked this round.  Any reasonable rolls would have put a hurt on Fury.

Map is not significantly different, except the wrathspawn is dead and Man #2 is in I14.

Man 1: Full attack Fury.  (Miss, miss, miss.)
Man 2: Full attack Fury.   (Miss, miss, hit for 8).  Step to I14.


Wrathspawn: 102 damage (dead). Natural weapons, AC 20, CMD 21-ish, raging (2 round).
Man 1: 59 damage (severely wounded).  Shield and pick in hand.  AC 21.  Divine power buff.
Man 2: 7 damage (scratched). Pick in hand (wielded as 2H).  AC 18.  Divine power buff.  (Shield is at J12.)

Cythera: 68/87.
Fury: 64/72.
Bren: Uninjured.

Party is up.[/sblock][sblock=Map, round 3 (sort of)]*NOTE THAT MAN #2 IS IN I14.*






[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2013)

Thinking quickly, Bren focuses his gaze on the second man, willing him to attack his partner. "Watch out . . . you are betrayed!" He commands the chain to move to attack the men and leaves his WarHammer to it's work.


Standard: Cast _Murderous Command_ on Man 2 (DC 17 Will Save or Attack Man 1)
Move: Chain of Perdition to K14
Free: Chain attempts to Trip (1d20+13=31) Man 1
Free: Spiritual Weapon Attacks (1d20+13=30, 1d20+8=18) for Damage (1d8+2=8, 1d8+2=10) (8 points if Chain failed to trip, 18 if Man 1 is tripped/prone).
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]



​


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

With Breninyr's magic weapons flying all over the place Fury has to take a second to assess the battlefield.

"What are you doing here, if not desecrating the tomb?"

The rogue only makes a half-hearted stab at the second man and even though it penetrates the man's armor the damage it does is minor.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Changing targets to Man #2
Move: draw +1 sap
Standard: Rapier attack: 1d20+13=29, 1d6+3=8
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 64
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera keeps her battle dancing steps going and works her way to Fury's side.

Along the way, she dropped the glaive and drew her greatsword to infuse it with arcane energy.  Weaving an incricate pattern of slashing swings, she strikes at one of the men.  The sword cuts deep.

"We should have forced them come to us instead of letting them fight with their backs against the wall, Fury.  Next time, perhaps."

[sblock=Actions]Maintain Battle Dance & Activate Arcane Strike
Move to J13, drawing Greatsword, dropping glaive at J12
Attack #1 if he is still fighting, otherwise #2: Greatsword (AS/BD/PA/FF) (1d20+13=30,  2d6+20=29) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 68 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
Glaive @J12
*
**Battle Dance:* 11/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Feb 21, 2013)

The second man easily shrugs off Bren's psychic command, but the first is not so lucky and is upended by the mystical chain and then immediately hammered into unconsciousness by the spiritual weapon.  The remaining combatant takes a pair of slashes from Cythera and Fury, but remains standing.  He snarls fiercely, then turns and runs for the far door, shouting at the top of his lungs.  "Rattegift!  Intruders!"

[sblock=GM]Man 2: Double move to* N10* (assuming he makes it that far).  Draws AoOs from Fury and Cythera.

All players please make a *one *of: Perception, K:Local, or Linguistics check, your choice.  DC is going to be higher for Perception than the other two.

Mowgli please make a K:Local check.  The name he's shouting has a bit of a history in Irthos, so Bren might know him.


Wrathspawn: 102 damage (dead). Natural weapons, AC 20, CMD 21-ish, raging (2 round).
Man 1: 87 damage (dying).  Shield and pick in hand.  AC 21.  Divine power buff.
Man 2: 44 damage (heavily injured). Pick in hand (wielded as 2H).  AC 18.  Divine power buff.  (Shield is at J12.)

Cythera: 68/87.
Fury: 64/72.
Bren: Uninjured.

Party is up.[/sblock][sblock=Map, round 4 (sort of)]*NOTE THAT MAN #2 IS IN N10.*






[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2013)

OOC: Bren was pretty well cloistered away, so he's got no ranks in Know: Local - but if the name is well enough known that the DC is <10, he's heard it. Actions for the round will have to wait 'till this evening . . .

Knowledge: Local (Untrained), Perception (1d20=14, 1d20+15=19)


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury instinctively strikes at the man as he moves past and leaves himself open.  His sap barely connects with the man's skull and Fury follows in the man's wake to attack again, this time with his rapier though only with marginally better success.

"Yes, well, next time..." says Fury to Cythera though his response is somewhat distracted.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Knowledge (local) check: 1d20+14=22

AoO (w/offhand sap): 1d20+12=27, 1d6+2=3 (nonlethal)

Move: to M11
Standard: Rapier attack: 1d20+13=20, 1d6+3=6
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 64
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 21, 2013)

[sblock=Bren]Rattegift is a name you've heard before, in connection with a fire or a murder or something unpleasant that happened in Irthos maybe a year ago.  You have no more details than that.[/sblock]
[sblock=Fury]It's been difficult to hear over the noise of whatever's happening in the next room, but now that he's shouting, you can tell that his accent is identical to Ben's.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2013)

"Rattegift! A ne'er-do-well from Irthos, if it's the same man. Responsible for some deaths there, fire or murder . . . I can't recall the details. Regardless, one who should be brought to justice."
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]



​


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is not keen to let the man get away and makes a slashing whirl of her blade around to cut him off first.

Then she pursues him with Fury taking care to step around his reach with the pick to come at him from the side and cut off his escape.  

"Not so fast, we are not finished with you yet."

The bronze dragon disciple's large sword flashes around with the flat of the blade to knock him flat and unconscious

[sblock=Actions & Rolls]Know Local (1d20+6=12), Linguistics (1d20+6=9)
AoO: AoO Greatsword (AS/BD/PA) (1d20+13=30,  2d6+20=27)
Keep Battle Dancing & Arcane Strike
Move to N9 via M8 (Should be 40ft move)
Attack: Greatsword (AS/BD/PA/FF) Non-lethal (1d20+11=19,  2d6+20=24)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 68 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
Glaive @J12
*
**Battle Dance:* 10/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Feb 22, 2013)

Cythera's blade cracks the man behind the ear and his legs go out from under him.  His momentum carries him into the door with a meaty thud, and he drops to the floor.

From the next room, the thrum of the machinery suddenly grows more intense, ramping up to a higher pitch.  

        *GM:*  You're still in combat.  Bren has his actions from this round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2013)

Bren sends a silent call to his supernatural weapons; they follow him as he moves toward the doors and gestures to the other two.

(No conscious foes in the room, correct?)
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 23, 2013)

From the next room, there is an explosion followed by a resounding, splintering crash.  It sounds perhaps like a large wooden structure falling to the ground from a good height.

The whine continues to heighten in intensity.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"Gah!  What is that racket?!"

Shaking his head to clear the ringing from his ears Fury moves towards the door.  He steps over the body of the wrathspawn gingerly.  "Hope you got this thing good..." he mutters to Cythera.  "Good work, both of you.  And nice tricks you had there, Bren."  Fury sheaths his sap as he advances and when he gets to the door he holds his rapier ready and tries the latch on the door to see if he can open it a crack and quietly.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 64
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


If we are still in combat, then I think I need results from Fury's actions before posting Cythera.


----------



## Systole (Feb 24, 2013)

What Fury sees is what was originally a large room with a high ceiling supported by six large pillars.  In the middle of the room is a sarcophagus on a raised dais.  At a guess, this would be the final resting place of the Architect.  The room and the sarcophagus have an ancient feel to them.

The have been recent alterations to the room, however.  The walls are lined with large glass cylinders of bubbling liquid, and in each floats a wrathspawn.  There are dozens of them -- easily sixty or eighty.  Pulsing pipes and tubes cover almost the entire floor, leading from the sarcophagus to stacks of bubbling alchemical equipment and to four man-sized crystals that radiate an unholy glow.  It is from these crystals that the throbbing seems to come.  A series of gantries and walkways run throughout the room near the ceiling, bolted into the tops of the pillars.  A wooden staircase lies collapsed not too far from the door, dust still rising from it; evidently, this was the crashing sound you just heard.  A bald man with goggles and a white apron labors near a second staircase on the far side of the room.

There are also a half dozen wrathspawn in the room, although they appear to be unarmored and relatively fresh from the spawning tanks.  Seeing the door move, they hiss wickedly and advance.

        *GM:*  Pretty much the entire room is difficult terrain due to the pipes and cables laying across it.  Map to come.


----------



## Systole (Feb 28, 2013)

The bald man (who you presume to be this Rattegift that the other men were calling for) looks up as the wrathspawn hiss.  On the far side of him, the tomb wall is collapsed - it seems these men tunneled their way into the tomb rather than go through the challenges.  "So ... here you are.  Velcome them properly, my pets," he says.





*

.. Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2013)

When he hears the man speaking to Fury and giving the command to the Wrathspawn to attack, Bren immediately begins calling out observations and advice to his friends.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Advice (+1 TH/Damage/Saves vs. Charm & Fear)[/sblock]
______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera calls over her shoulder, "Bren, can you bring my glaive.  I might need it."

She whistles to Carak to come and protect her.  The husky comes hustling along to resume guarding his mistress.

With her greatsword in hand she steps up beside Fury and draws a chakram, cocking her arm in preparation to send the whirling blade spinning into the first wrathspawn that comes close.

"After all those tests on tactics, maybe we should let them come to us and fight within the doorway."

[sblock=Actions]Activate Arcane Strike & Continue Battle Dancing
5ft step to A12 & Quick Draw Chakram
Move Action: Handle Animal on Carak (1d20+6=15) to resume guarding Cythera
Standard Action: Readied Chakram on 1st target within 30 feet (1d20+11=28,  1d8+9=17)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Asking Bren to 5ft step to J11 to pick up Glaive in J12 of previous map with his remaining actions for the round.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 68 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg/Save vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (LH), & Chakram (RH)
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
Glaive @J12
*
**Battle Dance:* 9/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Feb 28, 2013)

Rattegift grabs hold of a rope that hangs over a pulley near the ceiling, and then triggers a small explosion at the top of the second set of stairs.  The stairs come crashing to the ground, the rope pulls the doctor into the maze of catwalks where he immediately disappears from view.  While there are multiple tubes that run from floor to ceiling, none looks strong enough to support a person's weight, and the pillars and walls are smooth marble.  With both sets of stairs down, there's no readily apparent way to follow him up.

"I zuppose I should introduce myself," the doctor's voice comes from somewhere out of sight.  "Doktor Viktor Vieraugen von Rattegift, the greatest alchemist of this generation, and perhaps any other."

The wrathspawn advance, ripping the doors open.  The large crystals continue to whine, sending pulses of crackling greenish energy down the pipes toward the tanks that line the walls.  Inside the tanks, the some of the wrathsawn begin to twitch and scrabble at the inside of the glass.




*

.. Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Wrathspawn are AC 18/14 FF.  Aside from the two that opened the doors, all the others took single moves and have readied attacks.

Map is retconned slightly, as I had one of the pillars out of place it is was bugging me.[/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2013)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Asking Bren to 5ft step to J11 to pick up Glaive in J12 of previous map with his remaining actions for the round.




"Got it!" (5ft step to J11 to pick up Glaive in J12 of previous map with his remaining actions for the round.)


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury curses himself soundly for having alerted the room's occupants when the door is roughly jerked from his grasp by the wrathspawn.

"What is it about mad alchemists?" he mutters after catching a glimpse of the strangeness within the tomb chamber.  With a wink and an aside to Cythera he says, "Fast devils, aren't they?  So how 'bout just this side of the doorway?"

Fury grins and sweeps his rapier up in a move designed to draw the eye of his opponent and distract then drops the point in a simple thrust maneuver.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+13=20
Standard: Attack (rapier): 1d20+13=23, 1d6+3=6, 4d6=12[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 64
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

[sblock=OOC stuff]A few things for you, Systole.
1. Cythera should be at A12 and beside Fury, and her readied attack should have triggered as well.
2. What square was Rattegift last seen in?  Why can we not see him, is it cover or darkness?  Can we see the rope he was hanging on, or did he get off of it and is lost from view for another reason?
3. I think you are going to need to extend the map southward.  It is to our advantage to step back and keep the wrathspawn bottlenecked at the doorway and fight there instead of entering the chamber.[/sblock]Cythera continues her intricate footwork and her sword flashes with the arcane sigils outlined in glowing magical etchings.  Gripping the weapon in both hands, she slashes out at the wounded wrathspawn, laying into him the large sword scores on deep slash.

She comments wryly, "Great, we have found a megalomaniac."

"Yes, let's step back and let them just inside the doorway where we have numerical advantage."

She makes some space to let the first of the wrathspawn come to her and enter the doorway.

[sblock=Actions]Activate Arcane Strike & Continue Battle Dancing
Full Attack Action (Wounded one 1st, then other one): 1st Attack (PA/Advice/BD/AS/FF) (1d20+14=31,  2d6+21=30) & 2nd Attack (PA/Advice/BD/AS) (1d20+7=10,  2d6+21=28)
5ft step to A13
Carak at 1 sq South of A12, readied Attack on creature threatening Cythera.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 68 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg/Save vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword (LH), & Chakram (RH)
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining
Glaive with Bren
*
**Battle Dance:* 8/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]1. Missed your readied attack, sorry.  It will hit, and that and Fury's attack will drop one of the the two in the doorway.  Cythera's regular attack will drop the other one.  
2. Rattegift was last seen in O17, about 20 or 25 feet above the floor.  The rope that went over the pulley was attached to the stairway on the other end.  He used the momentum of the falling stairway to pull himself into the catwalks, where he immediately disappeared into cover.  The rope continued to go over the pulley and is now lying in a heap on top of the second stairwell.
3. I will extend the map southward if you'd like.

Fury shouldn't worry too much -- they were coming anyway.  Trust me.  And yes, Rattegift is a fast devil.  And a megalomaniac.  And he has all kinds of mad scientist contingency plans.  I like him immensely.

Bren is left for this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2013)

Oops - thought my grabbing of the pole-arm had done for me. I'll get a post up this evening.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]







Mowgli said:


> Oops - thought my grabbing of the pole-arm had done for me. I'll get a post up this evening.




Nope, that was left over actions from the round before, mate.  

Thanks, Systole.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2013)

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] I think we're still waiting for that post...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


Holy Crap! I'm incredibly sorry, and embarrassed . . . 







Bren steps up to a position just behind his friends, Glaive ready for Cythera's hand. He reaches out and touches the Battle Dancer on the shoulder with a quick entreaty to his Gods and the woman feels her limbs once more imbued with strength.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to just behind the others
Standard: Cast _Bull's Strength_ on Cythera
[/sblock]
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 8, 2013)

Two wrathspawn fall beneath your blades.  Two more move forward and attack the bravo, but Fury dances out of the way easily.  The last two move into positions around the southernmost crystal, hissing and waiting.  It looks like this battle is going to be easy.

"So, you are skilled combatants," the mad alchemist's voice comes echoing down from the catwalks above.  "The fresh ones are unfortunately clumsy, as you can see.  A half dozen will be no match for you."

There's a pulse of greenish light, and electricity arcs across the room from crystal to crystal.  Pulses of unholy energies flow down the pipes on the floor and into two of the dozens and dozens of tanks of wrathspawn lining the walls.  There's a crash of glass and the sound of gallons of thick alchemical fluid spilling across the floor, and two newly animated wrathspawn emerge from their tanks and howl.

"But luckily for me ... I haff ... MORE! A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"





*
... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Wrathspawn are AC 18/14 FF.  Feint DC is a 15.  They have ~25 hp apiece.

Wrathspawn at B12 is 16/12 FF AC due to charge.  Wrathspawn at F8 and E12 have readied attacks.  Wrathspawn at P5 and S11 are freshly out of the tanks.

I tried to get this post up yesterday, but EnWorld decided to go down for a few hours as I was typing.  Grrr.[/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]If we are going to continue letting them come to us, I am thinking to delay to get the glaive from Bren and 5ft step to -A13 and have unobstructed shot at the one in B12. I think it would be a Move Action for Bren to put the glaive in position for Cythera to take as Free Action (Quick Draw).  

Usually as DM I have handing an item cost a Move Action from one of the characters, either one can spend it. Systole, do you concur?

If we are going to try entering the room instead, then Cythera would go first and use Full Attack on both targets to clear the way. GE & Mowgli, thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 9, 2013)

[sblock=gm]That way of handing off an item sounds fine to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2013)

Faith and Good Works
[sblock=OOC]Bren will take the Move Action to hand off the Glaive - he's less likely to need it for something else .[/sblock]

"A madman for certain-sure! And it looks as though he's got plenty of grist for your mill, my friends. I think we're going to have to either kill these things by the score or figure out a way to take out the Alchemist!"

The priest takes a step back as he hands the pole-arm off to Cythera so that she'll have room to wield the pole-arm properly.

OOC: 5' Step to -B/13 and cast _Bless_.
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 10, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury steps back to take advantage of the cover the corner of the door provides and also hoping that the 'spawn will rush forward to get a better attack at him.  He readies himself for just such an action prepared to lunge forward and skewer the creature should it advance.

"I think you're right, Bren," begins Fury in a low voice hoping that Rattegift can't make out what he is saying.  "Maybe taking out those crystals will halt his spawning process; they look pretty important."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]5 ft step to A10
Standard: ready action to attack wrathspawn when it moves forward into A11.
(Attack: 1d20+13=28, 1d6+3=4, 4d6=18)[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 64
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


Above post edited to include actions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera sheathes the greatsword as her companions shift back to let the aberrations come to them. Still battle dancing she steps next to Carrak and takes the offered glaive she requested from Bren.  Infusing it with some arcane energy, she whirls the bladed polearm over her head with some flourish.

She slashes down with the weapon at the wrathspawn on the right, but doesn't quite finish it off.

"Do you suppose that crazy fool will be up to no good in the ceiling? I am guessing he is planning to throw things down at us once we are in the chamber.  But if I see him, I have a spell or two that I can use."

Carak growls protectively at the possible creatures that can move to threaten his mistress.

[sblock=Actions]Move Action: Sheath Greatsword
Free Action: Continue Battle Dance, Grab Glaive & 5ft Step to -A13
Swift Action: Activate Arcane Strike
Standard Action: Glaive: Attack Wrathspawn on Right (AS, BD, PA, FF) (1d20+14=19,  1d10+20=22)
If Applicable: AoO (AS, BD, PA) (1d20+12=26,  1d10+20=30)

Carrak readied attack: Carak's Readied Bite (Bless) (1d20+4=21, 1d6+3=9)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 68 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 8/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Mar 12, 2013)

Cythera lands a solid blow that nearly eviscerates one of the wrathspawn.  As it steps forward, Carak tears out its spine and the creature drops.  The second of the nearby wrathspawn steps forward, but Fury's blade pierces its eye socket and emerges from the back of its skull.  The creature pulls its down the blade, clawing and hissing, but cannot land a blow.  A third wrathspawn charges the husky, but his mistress cuts it down before it can attack.  

Even as these wrathspawn die at your feet, the others move forward, and the crackle of unholy energies and the shattering of glass herald more replacements.

"So we haff ourselves a stalemate, do we?  I am sure there is something we can do about that.  Hold on while I make some adjustments."  There is a hammering of metal on metal from the ceiling.







*... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Sorry about the ever-changing dialogue color for Rattegift.  I'm colorblind, so it took a while to realize my first choice was Cythera's color and my second choice was Bren's.

Long story short, none of the wrathspawn managed to hit anything.

Wrathspawn are AC 18/14 FF.  Feint DC is a 15.  They have ~25 hp apiece.  The one next to Fury is almost dead and pretty much any strike will kill it.
The wrathspawn in the middle of the room have readied attacks.  The ones at the edges are fresh out of the tanks.[/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Totally not your fault, Systole! I use a color, "SandyBrown," that's no longer in the drop-box since they revamped the forums. I usually click Brown then change it manually, but just forgot to change it last time.[/sblock]

A note of uncertainty creeps into Bren's voice as he speaks. "If you fine warriors are content to hold the gate, I could go in after the mad-man."
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera has a wrathspawn up close and inside her glaive's reach, and replies, "Let us deal with these two and then we all go in together. Finish that wounded one for us, Bren."

[sblock=Actions]Delaying







*OOC:*


If Bren finishes the wounded one, then Fury can tumble around to flank and probably one shot kill the other.  Cythera can lead the way in with the glaive's reach to ready an attack and have an AoO to maybe take out two more that come after her. Or she can use Grease on the maniac.





[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 68 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 8/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2013)

With a decisive nod, Bren steps up (to -A/11) and strikes with a fist . . . but misses.

Attack (1d20+7=9)
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Unfortunately with Bren unable to kill off the wrathspawn Fury will have to try to do it himself.  He gives a savage jerk on his rapier ripping it from the 'spawn's eyesocket with a loud squelch and splatter of blood.  Fury immediately follows up with a thrust to the creature's throat.  As it slumps gurgling he pulls his blade free.  With all the bodies making the footing treacherous he is unable to step forward and continue his attack.

"Good plan if we can fight past these things!  How many of those can ol' Ratty have in there?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Standard: Attack: 1d20+13=30, 1d6+3=9, 4d6=17[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 64
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera sees that Bren could not finish off the wounded one and she shifts her glaive to her left hands and triggers her draconic heritage.  Her head transforms into a dragons and her hands grow sharp talon-like claws.  

With arcane energy in her natural dragon-like weapons, she chomps on the aberration in front of her.  Teeth sink deep into its shoulder. She uses some Gallant Inspiration to slash open's its belly as well, felling the creature.

She steps forward over the dead body and notices that Carak snapped at air on the remaining wounded one blocking their way. She is flanking the last wrathspawn blocking the doorway.

"Nice work, Fury."

Cythera stands ready to protect them from incoming wrathspawn with her glaive once more.

[sblock=Actions]Activate Bite and Claws, Maintain Battle Dance, Activate Arcane Strike, Shift Glaive to LH only
Full attack: Bite (AS/PA/Bless/BD) (1d20+11=20,  1d6+17=21), Claw (BD/AS/PA/Bless) (1d20+11=15,  1d4+12=16) + Gallant Inspiration (2d4=7) to make it hit.
5ft step to A12, grasp Glaive with two hands again

Carak Bite (Bless) (1d20+4=14,  1d6+3=4)

AoO Glaive (AS/PA/BD/Bless) (1d20+12=17,  1d10+20=27) - Use Timely Inspiration if necessary to get the hit. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 68 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 2/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak









*OOC:*


Ninja'd.  You have a Move Action remaining if you want, GE.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury recoils from sheer startlement and drops his guard as he witnesses Cythera's transformation.

"Gods above, woman!  What have you done?  What *are* you?"

Fury has seen some odd things in the Dunn Wright Inn and on his adventures but this is quite likely the most dramatic, transformative magic that he has seen.  However, he takes a deep breath, shakes off his surprise and steps up next to Cythera bringing his rapier back into a ready position.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Ah, yes, move action.  Thanks.
Move: to A11[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 64
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera's voice is harsher with the change to her vocal organs, "Why, I am a dancing dragon disciple, darling."

Her bloody maw appears to grin with lots of teeth.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 68 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 7/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 2/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Mar 15, 2013)

Up on the catwalk, the good doctor pokes his head out of the machinery.  "Oh, I see you!  Now, how do you say it ... ?  Ah yes, fire in ze hole!"  There's a clink of glass on stone and a stoppered bottle rolls directly into the center of the clustered party, then rather unsurprisingly, explodes.

The wrathspawn move up, but the maze of pipes across the floor prevents them from reaching the party.







*... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Rattegift bombs the party.  12 points to everyone, DC 22 Reflex for half.

Wrathspawn are AC 18/14 FF.  Feint DC is a 15.  They have ~25 hp apiece.The wrathspawn in the middle of the room have readied attacks.  The ones at the edges are fresh out of the tanks.

Rattegift is partially visible this round.  He is up on the catwalk (and is thus out of melee range) and hiding behind various pipes and consoles.  He has improved cover for +4 AC.  Including the cover bonus he is AC 25, 17 touch. [/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2013)

Bren winces at the explosion in their midst; blisters form instantly on his golden skinned face and hands as he takes the full force of the flames. His reaction is quick, though. He throws out a blistered hand and a ray of black energy lances forth, barely skirting the machinery shielding the madman and striking him in his exposed throat.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Ray of Sickening (1d20+8=17) (*just* hitting his Touch AC). Will Save DC17 or be Sickened for 6 Rounds.

(I know, Alchemists have good Will Saves and this _prob'ly_ won't do a damned thing, but it's worth a try . . .)[/sblock]
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"As long as you don't get the urge to take a chomp out of me," mutters Fury giving Cythera another sidelong glance.

When Rattegift tosses the exploding vial into their midst Fury throws himself up against the wall and shields his face.  He manages to deflect the fires and so avoid receiving any some burns.

Fury moves forward at a slow pace though that jangle of adrenalin he's experienced so often in his past is urging him to rush forward and engage.  If he's learned nothing else in this place, it is that he needs to consider things tactically a little more often.  There is little he can do against Rattegift at the moment but after advancing he pauses and readies himself for a wrathspawn attack.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Reflex save: 1d20+14=26
I'm presuming that we'll advance at a fairly slow pace (somewhat atypically for Fury but he's learning to adjust his tactics to match his companions').  Probably forward 15ft putting Cythera in polearm range.  So...
Move: to D11
Standard: Ready attack if wrathspawn advances into threatened area: 1d20+13=27, 1d6+3=7, 4d6=14[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 64
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 17, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Doesn't Fury have Evasion?  No damage to him on a successful save.
 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] actually, alchemists have crappy Will saves ... but he rolled well.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Totally forgot.  Thanks for the reminder.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera quips as she steps forward, keeping her battle dancing and arcane energy into her glaive, "Oh, I would not bite you."

She slashes the wrathspawn in front of her and is ready to cut apart the one to her right if it closes.

Carak follows and stands ready to bite a creature that threatens her.

[sblock=Actions]Reflex Save (1d20+9=28)
Maintain Battle Dance, Activate Arcane Strike
Move to D12
Attack with Glaive: Reach vs. F12(AS/BD/Bless/PA/FF) (1d20+14=28,  1d10+20=26)
AoO on F14 first, F9 second otherwise: AoO(AS/BD/Bless/PA) (1d20+12=24,  1d10+20=25)

Carak: Carak's Reflex Save (1d20+5=14)
Handle Animal  (DC12) to see if Carak keeps following orders (1d20+6=18)
Move to D13: Readied Attack Carak's Bite (1d20+4=13,  1d6+3=7)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 62 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 6/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 2/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Couple things before we resolve this round.
1. @_*perrinmiller*_ Cythera made her save, but still takes 6 damage, as she doesn't have Evasion, as far as I can see.
2. Carak also needs to roll his save.  He is going to be at 1/13 or 7/13 HP.  If you would like, you can retcon leaving him in the back room.
3. @_*Mowgli*_ Bren still has a move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2013)

OOC: Bren will keep pace with Fury,  staying where he can touch either the Rogue or the Dancer in case healing is needed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I edited in the Reflex Save. Carak failed.
After taking over 90% damage, I rolled a Handle Animal check. Reactive to see if the Husky will follow last command. The DC for basic commands vs. Pushing are much different. Honestly, I am not sure which one would apply.  If he needs to be pushed to stay, then he failed and probably withdrew instead of followed into the room after getting injured.  But if it is only the DC12 (includes +2 for injured), then the loyal dog will follow to his death I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2013)

"Ooof!" Rattegift says as Bren's ray strikes him.  "That was unpleasant!  Not zo unpleasant as a room full of first-year students brewing healing potions, though!"  He ducks back out of sight.  "Ah, there's ze problem!  Three-eights, not seven-sixteenths!  Silly me."

There's a hideous noise that sounds approximately like a million forks being pulled across a million chalkboards, and the crystals emit a sharp pulse of energy.  The wrathspawn roar in something that's half glee and half agony as their muscles and bones swell and crack, partially ripping through their skin.  One of them steps forward and slashes at Fury with newfound power, leaving a deep gash across the rogue's chest.

This close to the crystals, you get a better sense of what they are.  There are multiple tubes and pipes running into and out of the pedestal at the base, and Fury has seen enough complicated apparatuses in his time to have an intuitive feel for the mechanics.  He's fairly sure he could disrupt them if he could have a few seconds that didn't involve getting bitten, clawed, or bombed.  Alternatively, the crystals seem somewhat fragile -- they could be smashed, although it might take some effort.








*... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Rattegift is out of sight again.  Wrathspawn at E10 hits Fury for *9*.

I read the entry on Handle Animal.  As he's following a command that he knows, it's a DC 12.  Carak stays with Cythera.

Wrathspawn are now AC 20/16 FF, due to whatever Rattegift has done.  Feint DC is still a 15.  They have 29 hp apiece, but are now taking bleed damage each round. None of the wrathspawn have readied attacks.  The wrathspawn at E10 is severely wounded and any hit will kill it.

Disabling the crystal mechanism is a DC 24 Disable Device check which can be made untrained and with weapons in hand.  MWK lockpick bonuses do not count here, but Trapfinding does.  This is a full round action which provokes AoOs.  Alternatively, the crystals are HP 30 with DR 10/bludgeoning.  If you attack the crystals, don't bother rolling to hit.  They're AC4 and you're level 9.  Let's just take it as a given that you can won't miss something the size of a small garage.[/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2013)

"_Pedrize!_ Now what?!
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2013)

Fury attacks the wounded wrathspawn sinking his rapier almost to the hilt in the creature's chest.  He shoves the creature off his blade then stabs at the other threatening him but misses.

"If you can keep these things off me, then I think I might be able to disable those magical crystal devices.  Or we can bash the crap out of them but, ah, they look somewhat durable..."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Full attack (wounded first, then other): 1d20+13=27, 1d6+3=8, 1d20+8=15, 1d6+3=5[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 55
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2013)

Once Fury is finished taking out the wounded and occupying another, Bren reaches out and lays a hand on his shoulder. The rake is bathed in a feeling of serenity, and in the certainty that nothing can touch him . . . for now.

"So long as you can restrain yourself from attacking, you _should_ be ignored for a little bit . . . just a little under a minute. It's possible for them to overcome the warding, however, so remain alert."

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Sanctuary_. Not moving for now, as there's really nowhere Bren would like to be other than where he is already.[/sblock]
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera whirls the glaive around and comments, "Perhaps I can deal with these creatures myself and you two can find a way to stop that nutcase up there."

"Bren, can you try and convince Carak to run away?" 

With the arcane energy still crackling along the polearm's blade, she keeps dancing the steps of battle and slashes out at the wrathspawn.

[sblock=Actions]
Maintain Battle Dance, Activate Arcane Strike
5ft Step to E12
Full Attack with Glaive on D10:1st Attack Glaive (1d20+14=24,  1d10+20=21), 2nd Attack Glaive (1d20+7=20,  1d10+20=22)
AoO on G14 first, G9 second otherwise: AoO with Glaive (1d20+12=28,  1d10+20=30)

Carak: Readied Attack Carak's Bite (1d20+4=7,  1d6+3=8)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 62 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 5/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 2/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak








*OOC:*


If Fury 5ft steps to C11, that will actually help prevent the Wrathspawn in D10 from gaining cover.
If Bren uses his remaining Move Action to Handle Animal, maybe he can convince Carak to flee and escape getting killed.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"And I'm not even invisible..."

Fury quickly digests what Bren has told him about his ability to remain unnoticed and decides to quickly test the magics.  He steps over the wrathspawn he just killed and next to the crystal.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Adding a 5 ft step to E10 if possible (not sure if the dead body counts as difficult terrain) or E11 if not if you allow it.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 55
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 25, 2013)

Bren manages to shoo the husky away just as a pair of wrathspawn come running up to his mistress, claws slashing.  A third wrathspawn approaches Fury and raises its claws to strike, but some unseen force seems to prevent it from striking.  It howls in utter rage, opening its wounds further.

"I see you trying to tamper vith GENIUS!   A-hahahahaha!  Go ahead, you simple little man!  You will FAIL!" the alchemist shouts.  "You know, at the academy they misunderstood my experiments.  They called me mad!  They called me sick!   But those apprentices, they gave their lives for SCIENCE!" 









*... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Rolled for Bren.  Carak leaves the room.  

Rattegift remains out of sight.  Wrathspawn fail to hit Cythera, and the one next to Fury blows its will save against the sanctuary.  Fury can take an AoO, but I assume he'll skip.

Wrathspawn are now AC 20/16 FF, due to whatever Rattegift has done.  Feint DC is still a 15.  They have 29 hp apiece, but are now taking bleed damage each round. None of the wrathspawn have readied attacks.

Disabling the crystal mechanism is a DC 24 Disable Device check which can be made untrained and with weapons in hand.  MWK lockpick bonuses do not count here, but Trapfinding does.  This is a full round action which provokes AoOs.  Alternatively, the crystals are HP 30 with DR 10/bludgeoning.  If you attack the crystals, don't bother rolling to hit.  They're AC4 and you're level 9.  Let's just take it as a given that you can won't miss something the size of a small garage.[/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2013)

Bren steps up to a position from where he can support either Cytheria or Fury and once more touches the bravo's shoulder. This time the divine energy flowing into his friend lends a feeling of confidence.

[sblock=Actions]Free/Move: 5' Step NW
Standard: Cast _Guidance_ on Fury[/sblock]
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury laughs in relief when the wrathspawn is forced to hold its attack on him because of Bren's spell.

"Thank you, Breninyr.  May Cortessa, Serroth and your gods guide my hands..."  The rogue turns his attention onto the crystal and its mechanism seeking to damage it to the point of non-functionality.  "You may be a genius," mutters Fury, "But _this_ simple man is going to bust all your toys."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Working to disable the device: 1d20+20=36[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 55
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera steps away from the oncoming wrathspawn with her intricate stepping pattern of footwork while whirling the glaive around to gain room to swing weapon. She slashes out with the arcane energy crackling over the blade.

"He certainly is full of himself isn't he? We need to bring him down to earth."

Her glaive makes short work of the wrathspawn.

[sblock=Actions]Maintain Battle Dance, Activate Arcane Strike
5ft Step to D12
Full Attack with Glaive on F12, then G12: 1st Glaive Attack (1d20+14=21,  1d10+20=30), 2nd Glaive Attack (1d20+7=24,  1d10+20=23)
AoO on G12 : AoO Glaive Attack (1d20+12=24,  1d10+20=21)








*OOC:*


Systole, can you clarify if Cythera's AoO killed a Wrathspawn or  no? Looks like there is one wrathspawn too many adjacent to her as they  needed to use Move Actions to reach her.





[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 62 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 4/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 4/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 2/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2013)

[sblock=GM]The placement is correct.  Last round, Fury finished off E10, Cythera full-attacked and killed D10, then she AoOed and killed G14.  G9 was out of reach for her as it moved to attack Fury.  The ones in front of Cythera now moved in from M20 and H19.  Update shortly.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2013)

Fury deftly cuts a half-dozen tubes leading into the crystal, and there's a flash of light and a smell of burned chemicals.  Then the crystal darkens and cracks, tilting to one side.  Inside their glass tubes, a good number of the wrathspawn shrivel and die, shrieking in rage.  One of them had almost broken out of its tank and its final surge of strength finally shatters the glass, spilling its blackened corpse onto the floor.

"Ach!  What are you doing!  You vandal!  You hooligan!  You ... you ... _naughty person!_  Stop zat!"  Rattegift appears in the catwalks again and throws another bomb at Fury's feet.  Meanwhile, an grievously injured wrathspawn steps forward after the battle dancer, and manages to lands a bite and a claw even though its head and right arm are barely attached to its torso.  The wrathspawn near Fury pounds on the floor in impotent rage.






*... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Crystal 1 successsfully disabled.  This appears to have cut down the spawn rate for the wrathspawn.
 [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] There's no wrathspawn at G12.  I assume that's a typo for F13 and that's how I resolved it.  

F12 is killed.  F13 is injured but steps up and lands claw and bite for 14 damage on Cythera plus DC 16 Fort or sickened.  M19 moves up and draws and AoO.  The wrathspawn at E12 and E13 (noted by black dots) are almost dead and any hit will kill them.  The wrathspawn next to Fury is too enraged to realize it should perhaps find another target.

Rattegift is partially visible this round.  He is up on the catwalk (and is thus out of melee range) and hiding behind various pipes and consoles.  He has improved cover for +4 AC.  Including the cover bonus he is AC 25, 17 touch.  Fury and Bren are bombed again for 12 points, DC 22 reflex for half (or none for Fury).  Sadly, Sanctuary doesn't protect against area attacks.

Disabling the crystal mechanism is a DC 24 Disable Device check which can be made untrained and with weapons in hand.  MWK lockpick bonuses do not count here, but Trapfinding does.  This is a full round action which provokes AoOs.  Alternatively, the crystals are HP 30 with DR 10/bludgeoning.  If you attack the crystals, don't bother rolling to hit.  They're AC4 and you're level 9.  Let's just take it as a given that you can won't miss something the size of a small garage.
[/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury uses the wrathspawn and the crystal mechanism to avoid taking damage from Rattegift's bomb.  Wanting to get the most out of Bren's spell he waits to see if Bren and Cythera can clear a path for him to get to the next crystal.

"The faster we break these crystal mechanism's and stop the wrathspawns from decanting the faster we can focus on Rattegift.  Unless either of you have a better idea."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Reflex:1d20+14=24
Delay until after Breninyr and Cythera act.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 55
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera resists the urge to be sickened from the second wound.  Instead of falling back, she snarls with her dragon teath growing into existence. With bite and claw, she finishes off the two wounded aberrations in front of her.

"Good work, Fury.  Keep it up."

Her glaive does nothing against the next wave of attacking wrathspawn.

[sblock=Actions]Fort Save (1d20+8=20)
Maintain Battle Dance, Activate Arcane Strike
Activate Claws and Bite
Full Attack natural weapons: Bite on E13 (1d20+13=29,  1d6+14=19), Claw on E12 (1d20+13=33,  1d4+14=15)

AoO on G12 : AoO with Glaive (1d20+12=13,  1d10+20=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 3/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 2/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"I'm gonna run for it," Fury says when he sees Cythera down two of the wrathspawn.  That is likely as clear as the path to the next crystal is going to get for the moment.  Perhaps he is relying on Breninyr's _sanctuary_ too much but he moves past a wrathspawn intent on reaching the crystal mechanism on the right side of the room.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: straight across E10 --> E13, diagonal to I17 --> ending in I18 (60 ft total; provokes when leaving F14)[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 55
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2013)

Bren sees Fury's sprint to the next crystal and tries to figure the best way to support his friends, to keep them in the fight. He, too, takes off across the room. He stops his run where he can reach both Fury and Cytheria fairly easily and calls on the Gods of Irthos to heal his companions.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to I12 (30' from each ally, and can reach it w/out provoking)
Standard: Channel (3d6=16) Healing for Bren, Fury and Cytheria (Exclude all Wrathspawn & the Mad Scientist)
[/sblock]
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 1, 2013)

"You want to play the hard game?  My brain is stronger than your finger!  My magic hat still has many rabbits!" the doctor shouts, and disappears into the machinery.  Frenzied hammering rings out from the above.

The wrathspawn next to Fury follows the rogue, but breaks off as Bren steps into its intended path.  It bites at the priest, but misses.  Another wrathspawn steps up and slashes at the battle dancer, inflicting a minor wound.  The wrathspawn that Fury passes attempts to strike at him but misses.  Enraged, it follows him and shrieks in his ear as he attempts to disable the next device.






*... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Only one wrathspawn spawns this round.  

Cythera hit for 8 points of damage.

Rattegift disappears again.

Fury has a -2 circumstance penalty due to the wrathspawn messing with him.

Disabling the crystal mechanism is a DC 24 Disable Device check which can be made untrained and with weapons in hand.  MWK lockpick bonuses do not count here, but Trapfinding does.  This is a full round action which provokes AoOs.  Alternatively, the crystals are HP 30 with DR 10/bludgeoning.  If you attack the crystals, don't bother rolling to hit.  They're AC4 and you're level 9.  Let's just take it as a given that you can won't miss something the size of a small garage.
[/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2013)

"Looks like some of them have noticed you, Fury! The spell's still active, so it might keep others off your back. Just try to stay focused . . . remember what you did to the last one!

"Both of you, try not to separate any farther than you are; you're at the limit of my healing range."

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Swift: Activate _Ki_ AC Bonus (AC: 26)
Standard: Inspire Competence (Fury): +2 Disable Device
[/sblock]

______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (19 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

The din of the wrathspawn shrieking in his ears as he works is almost enough to throw the rogue off his game.  Fury frowns in dismay as he wrenches a few pieces out of alignment but to no effect.  A bit more work and the advice from Bren and the mechanism begins to show signs that it will soon break down like the previous.

"Gods curse it," he mutters as he slips and bangs knuckles on the mechanism.  He briefly wonders what the not-so-good Doctor Rattegift has in store for them but the wrathspawn threatening his back, however, quickly distracts him from that line of thought.  "I'll put you down, you vat-grown lump of useless lard!"  It isn't certain if Fury is talking to the mechanism, the wrathspawn, or Doctor Rattegift.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Full Round: disable crystal device: 1d20+20=25
Forgot to apply the -2 circumstance penalty to the roll which makes his attempt a 23 and a failure.  Edit: And, apparently, also neglected to add Bren's +2 putting it back at 25 and a success.  (Thanks, PM).[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 71
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


You forgot the +2 bonus from Bren?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


I did.    Edited, and my thanks, PM.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera cries out as she gets injured by an aberration again. The cuts  are starting to add up, yet she keeps dancing and putting arcane energy  into her glaive.

"I shall dance that way then,  Bren." She tumbles past the current foe and get clear to slash  across powerfully and try to eliminate the wrathspawn accosting the priest.

She whirls the polearm around once more and is ready to strike out at any of the foes that comes near.

[sblock=Actions]Maintain Battle Dance, Activate Arcane Strike
Move to H13 Acrobatically to avoid AoO: Acrobatics (1d20+16=30)
Glaive Attack on H11 (FF/PA/Bless/AS/BD) (1d20+14=23,  1d10+20=25)
AoO Glaive on E13 first (PA/Bless/AS/BD) (1d20+12=20,  1d10+20=25)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 2/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 2/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Apr 3, 2013)

Fury rips a handful of pipes from the crystal assembly, and then another ... and a third and the crystal finally flickers, goes dark, and cracks.  From above, the hammering continues, and there's a grind of metal on metal.  "Yes!  There it is!  More upgrades!  Well, and some unfortunate rapid obsolenscence, but the important thing is ... upgrades!  A-HAHAHAHAHAHA!"

The remaining two crystals pulse, and the remaining wrathspawn roar with pain as their bodies rework and re-knit themselves a second time, leaving them as almost skinless monstrosities.  The strain is too much for the one that Cythera had already damaged, and it explodes in a shower of black gore. The others advance on Cythera, snapping and slashing.  She strikes with her glaive, and the weapon skids off the creature's bloody and exposed musculature, before finding a weak spot and driving into the creature's heart.  It drops to it's knees and falls.







*... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Wrathspawn at H11 hits Bren for *11*.  Wrathspawn at H14 hits Cythera for *12.*  EDIT: Wrathspawn at H14 is dead due to use of spell.

Wrathspawn are now AC 22/18 FF, so Cythera's AoO is a now a miss.  Feint DC is still a 15.  They have 29 hp apiece, but are now taking a rather lot of bleed damage each round but are even more dangerous.  No new wrathspawn decanted this round.

Disabling the crystal mechanism is a DC 24 Disable Device check which can be made untrained and with weapons in hand.  MWK lockpick bonuses do not count here, but Trapfinding does.  This is a full round action which provokes AoOs.  Alternatively, the crystals are HP 30 with DR 10/bludgeoning.  If you attack the crystals, don't bother rolling to hit.  They're AC4 and you're level 9.  Let's just take it as a given that you can won't miss something the size of a small garage.[/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


I want to use Gallant Inspiration to turn that AoO miss in to a hit if I can. Please roll for me if so.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2013)

Bren shifts his position slightly, hoping to draw one of the creatures attention to give the battle-maiden a better chance at its flank. "Yes! Keep it up, Fury . . . only a couple more to go!" With this encouragement to his friend, he once more calls on the energies of his gods to grant healing for his allies and himself.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step to J13
Swift: Activate _Ki_ AC Bonus (AC: 26)
Free: Maintain Advice to grant Fury a +2 Bonus on his next Disable Check
Standard: Channel Energy (3d6=5) - Excluding Wrathspawn, of course.
[/sblock]

______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 50/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (08/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (08/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (06/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 3, 2013)

*GM:*  Yeah, you can.  And no need to roll, as the minimum +2 on the 2d4 will do it.  That'll also kill it and save you the damage.  I'll retcon the post in a bit -- got stuff to do right now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera steps away and cuts one wrathspawn while she dances, but the other is too elusive.

"Any sign of that crazy guy up there. I have a surprise for him." 

[sblock=Actions]Maintain Battle Dance, Activate Arcane Strike, 5ft step to G13
Full Attack: Glaive Attack on I13 (FF/PA/Bless/AS/BD)  (1d20+14=32,  1d10+20=26)
Glaive Attack on H11 (PA/Bless/AS/BD)  (1d20+7=17,  1d10+20=25)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 2/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

With the second crystal mechanism out of commission Fury dashes across to the next and begins working on it.  He glances over to Breninyr and Cythera to make sure they aren't being overwhelmed by wrathspawn.  They look like they are holding up just fine so Fury turns back to his work.

"Watch out for that one coming up behind you, Bren!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to L15
Standard: start full-round action (disable)[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 6, 2013)

Cythera's strikes are not enough to kill either wrathspawn outright, but as each one steps forward, arteries in their necks give way, spraying gouts of blood upward almost simulataneously.  Both wrathspawn drop to their knees and scrabble forward weakly, but their strength is already gone and it is only a matter of moment before death finally claims them.

"No! * NO!*  This is not possible!  But you want to play this?  We will play this, then!"  The doctor remains hidden, but you can hear him running across the catwalks in the northwest corner of the room.  A moment later, there's a crackle of energy and a hiss of escaping steam.  "Yes, reroute the power ... change the polarity ..."







*... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=GM]Bleed damage kills both wrathspawn. That was pretty cool, actually.  Rattegift remains out of sight, but is somewhere in the northwest quadrant.

Two new wrathspawn this round.  Wrathspawn are now AC 22/18 FF, so Cythera's AoO is a now a miss.  Feint DC is still a 15.  They have 29 hp apiece, but are now taking a rather lot of bleed damage each round but are even more dangerous.  No new wrathspawn decanted this round.

  [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] : Okay, if you start this round, you'll be able to finish next round and have a move action left over.  Disabling the crystal mechanism is a DC 24 Disable Device check which can be made untrained and with weapons in hand.  MWK lockpick bonuses do not count here, but Trapfinding does.  This is a full round action which provokes AoOs.  Alternatively, the crystals are HP 30 with DR 10/bludgeoning.  If you attack the crystals, don't bother rolling to hit.  They're AC4 and you're level 9.  Let's just take it as a given that you can won't miss something the size of a small garage.[/sblock][sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury is not at all certain he wants to be standing next to one of the crystal mechanisms when Rattegift does his mad alchemist thing and changes the polarity.  Whatever that means, Fury is sure it is bound to be bad for his health.  He continues to work at making the mechanism nonfunctional and after twisting a pipe of some sort loose he thinks that has accomplished it.

"That's three, Rattegift!" he yells.  "One more and then it'll be time to disable you!"

Fury darts to take cover by the edge of the sarcophagus though he doesn't move further towards the last crystal mechanism so that Bren and Cythera can catch up a bit.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Standard: finish full-round action (disable: 1d20+20=30)
Move: to M12[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera continues to battle dance and put arcane energy into her blade. She moves past Bren and towards the wrathspawn to the left.

"I will take care of that creature over there. Try to not distract the other one to go after you, Bren." 

[sblock=Actions]Maintain Battle Dance, Activate Arcane Strike, Move to L9








*OOC:*


I need to know if Cythera can see Rattegift before taking Standard Action. If she can see him, I need to know range as well.





[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 4/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2013)

The earnest young priest moves along with his comrades, steadily filling the air with advice about disarming the crystals based on his observations of Fury's activities so far. With another part of his mind, he keep the 'channel' to the Gods of Irthos open, pouring their healing energies into his friends. Finally, he calls on his _qi_ to heighten his awareness of his foes.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to M10
Swift: Activate _Ki_ AC Bonus (AC: 26)
Free: Maintain Advice to grant Fury a +2 Bonus on his next Disable Check
Standard: Channel (3d6=10), healing all party members 10 (if needed).

I think the _Sanctuary _should still be in effect, so new Wrathspawn thinking of attacking Fury should have to save. Unless Fury's taken an AoO . . . I can't remember.[/sblock]

______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 60/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (07/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 8, 2013)

[sblock=GM]The doctor is not visible this round.  Your best guess is that he is somewhere around N6 (+/- 20'), but the chamber is pretty echo-y to start with and the machine noise makes it impossible to pin down an actual square.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera touches the bleeding with a free hand, curing some more of the wounds she has taken. She call up to the maniac hiding above.

"Come on and show yourself." 

[sblock=Actions]Uses a healing spell on herself: CLW (1d8+5=6)
If Applicable: AoO Glaive (FF/PA/Bless/AS/BD) (1d20+16=32,  1d10+20=27)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Apr 10, 2013)

“Hah!  Is that what you think, small man?   I suppose I should thank you, because your necessity has mothered my invention!”

The doctor steps forward onto the catwalk above the remaining crystal, between two metallic devices with large metal orbs on top.   “Behold my greatest achievement yet!” he shouts, and the crystal suddenly flares to life, bathing the entire chamber in furious red light.  The energy arcs upward, where the two devices channel it through the mad alchemist’s body.  As the power courses through him, he begins laughing insanely, but the cackling almost immediately turns into a shriek of agony.  “Ahahahaha!  AH!  AH!  AHHHHH NOOOOOO!  *NOOOOOOOOO!*”

Throughout the room, the wrathspawn in their glass containers writhe and beat against the glass, and then explode into dark ichor, turning the liquid around them opaque, like black ink dropped into a glass of water.  The two wrathspawn advancing on you swell and burst as well, the flesh literally melting off their bones.

The unbearable whining coming from the machinery reaches a deafening level, and the light grows until you can see the doctor’s skeleton outlined in dark energy as he writhes in the power stream between the metal devices.  Throughout the room, blinding arcs of red electricity leap from machine to machine, boiling the spilled fluid and filling the room with foul smoke.  Finally, there’s a sharp crack as the crystal begins to give way under the strain.

That can't be good.

        *GM:*  Everyone can take a single action before the crystal goes off in what is probably going to be an explosive fashion.  Putting some distance between you and it is strongly recommended.  Finding cover would probably be a good idea as well (anything red counts as cover).  Quick reminder: dropping prone is a free action – that might help, too.  After you’ve got to where you want to get to, Reflex saves all around, please. 

For those of you maintaining battle dance etc, this is a free round: you can consider yourself to be under the effects of the buff, but it does not subtract from your daily total.     







*... Doktor Rattegift ...*


[sblock=Tomb Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2013)

"Take cover! It's going to explode!" Bren races around the center column, diving the last few feet and covering his head with his hands as he hits the ground.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to J13
Free: Drop Prone
IC seems to be down - Rolling in one of my thread on MythWeavers. Look at the bottom of the post with all of my Chronicle Sheets. (It's a 25).
[/sblock]

______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 60/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (07/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 10, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Just FYI: the central square is the raised dais where the Architect's sarcophagus is sitting, not a column.  Also, is Bren dropping prone?  IC suggests yes, but it isn't mentioned in the OOC, and just wanted to clarify.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Dropping Prone - post edited to reflect.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

At Breninyr's warning cry and encouraged by the raging red energies in the room Fury dives behind the sarcophagus dais throwing himself to the ground in the rubble to protect himself from the looming explosion.

"Just desserts," mutters the rogue.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to K13
Free: drop to prone[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera gets the hell out of there as fast as she can.

"Oh no! I hope Carak is okay back there." 

She quickly moves to her left and over a crashed staircase to reach cover adn slides down on her hip to duck behind the column when she reaches there.

[sblock=Actions]Move to J4 & drop prone. I think it is 35ft movement to get there
Reflex Save: 1d20+9=25[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 56 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Battle Dance (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Apr 11, 2013)

The three adventurers dive into cover not a moment too soon.  There’s a blinding flash of light and then the hammerblow of the crystal detonating.  The heavy fallen staircase moves back almost a foot, and even the dais sheltering Fury and Bren is displaced an inch or so.  Shards of crystal scythe across the room, obliterating most of the machinery and covering patches of the floor with razor-sharp splinters.  A shroud of thick, foul-smelling smoke obscures most of the room, so you can’t see Rattegift’s body as it drops off the catwalk and falls the twenty feet to the floor, but even with ears ringing from the explosion, the thud of meat onto stone is unmistakable.

After a moment, everyone stands and takes stock.  Bren and Fury can barely see Cythera through the smoke.  And while the bravo seems to have made it out unscathed, the cleric and battle-dancer are bleeding from a multitude of small cuts.  It’s oddly quiet as well.  Small fires hiss and pop around the room, but the shriek of unholy machinery has finally been silenced.  That is why you can clearly hear the doctor as he moans and begins speaking.  At least, the _accent _sounds like the doctor, but the voice is thick and distorted, and far deeper than before. * “Rrrrrrrr, that was a … How do you say it?  A doozy.  Did you survive?  I hope you did … so I can REND you.  AH HAH HAH HAH HAH.”
*
Through the smoke, you can see the outline of something … _large _as it lumbers to its feet.







[sblock=GM]You didn't think it would be that easy, did you?  Mwahahaha.

Anyway, the party is up.  Because of the smoke in the room, you've only got about 15' of visibility.  Beyond that, there's concealment.  Yellow patches in the map count as caltrops.  You can move through at half speed, or you can risk moving through at full speed, in which case the caltrops get an attack on you.

Cythera and Bren take *9* damage.  I rolled Fury's Reflex.  It was successful, so no damage due to evasion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera unleashes the electrical lightning of her heritage and belches a lighting bolt at the creature outlined in the smoke.

"KZZZOOOOCK!... Excuse me." 

She quickly steps away from the column around the fallen staircase towards the exit of the room.

"I think he just did something we are going to find unpleasant to deal with. Maybe we should fall back and prepare outselves a bit.."

The dragon disciple is bleeding from several small wounds.

[sblock=Actions]Stop dancing, still using Arcane Strike
Breath Weapon (DC14): 4D6 =18 Electrical
Move to F6
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 47 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2013)

Bren immediately peeks out from between his hands to assess the situation, then hops to his feet and begins "calling the battlefield," granting Fury and Cytheria the benefit of his tactical training, even as he himself follows Cytheria's eminently sensible advice and moves away from whatever it is that the evil scientist has turned himself into.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to E12
Standard: Change Advice from Inspire Competence to Inspire Courage (Fury and Cytheria gain +1 Competence Bonus to Attack and Damage, and +1 Morale bonus to Saves vs. Fear and Charm).
Swift: Maintain Ki Defense
[/sblock]

______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 60/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (06/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (04/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 13, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury springs to his feet and peers around the edge of the sarcophagus and through the smoke to get a better look at whatever Rattegift has become.  Not able to see much he shakes his head in frustration and turns to Breninyr.

"Cythera's right; we should fall back and take a more strategic position."

Seeing Breninyr engaged in some sort of bardic concentration Fury waits until his friend is ready to move.  He then follows close behind Bren and readies himself if Rattegift should get close enough to attack.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to F13
Standard: ready attack if Rattegift comes in range.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Wasn't completely ignoring Cyth's advice; just wanted to go ahead and get the Advice started so he can maintain it and add Inspiring Command when needed. So he couldn't move again. Hopefully he'll be able to clear out next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 14, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Sorry if I wasn't clear: you guys have stood up from prone already.  Bren and Fury can edit their actions to reflect that.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Previous post ret-conned.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Just poor reading on my part.  Edited my post above for accurate movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 14, 2013)

*"A sting ... nothing more,"* comes the horrible voice out of the smoke.

The thing that steps forward is nothing less than a monstrosity.  It bears some passing resemblance to Rattegift, but twisted almost beyond recognition by the same unholy energies that created the wrathspawn.   It is the size of an ogre, with long arms that drag along the floor as it walks.  Two tentacles rise from its shoulders, writhing gruesomely, and the mouth is a horrid, misshapen maw filled with jagged teeth that tear into its flesh as it speaks.  Warped beyond anything approaching sanity, the creature seems neither to notice or care.

It peers at Cythera, and even five paces away, the battle dancer can smell the sickening rot in its breath.  *"Which one are you?  Bah!" *A tentacle slams contemptuously into the warrior maiden, flinging her backwards into a row of tanks.  *"Where is the little one?  I want the little one!"*








[sblock=GM]Rattegift hits Cythera with an Awesome Blow.  Cythera takes *12* damage, is moved back, and is prone.  

Mutant Rattegift: AC 24 (23 FF).  15' reach.  9 damage (barely scratched).  Feint DC is 24.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera groans and scrambles back to her feet. "Ungh, I received worse than I gave. That hurt... and it stinks pretty bad." 

She continues to flee and moves around the column and towards the door.  She stops short, keeping the column in between her and new monstrosity.

"With its long reach we either need to pepper it with ranged attacks or force it to get in close around the doorway where we can get at it without worrying about the difficulty of getting in there."

[sblock=Actions]Stand up
Move to D8
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 35 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 3/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 16, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury doesn't relish the idea of getting within arms reach of that thing but the thought only flits through his mind before he is trying to think of ways to get an advantage on it.

"YOU MEAN ME, RATTEGIFT?!" yells Fury trying to get the thing's attention.  A bit quieter in hopes that Rattegift won't hear he calls over to Cythera.  "We've got to hit it from all sides, keep it confused so we can take advantage of openings in its defense.  He was an alchemist, by the gods, what does he know about using that hulk of flesh he's become?

I BROKE YOUR TOYS, RATTEGIFT!  HAHA!"

Fury dashes over to stand in the doorway and readies himself for the thing that Rattegift has become.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to B12
Standard: ready attack if Rattegift comes in range.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2013)

_If we're to hit him from all sides, one of us will need to stay here in the room. Here's hoping he takes Fury's bait and lets me get 'round behind._

The Aasimar speaks just loudly enough for Fury to hear from right beside him.

"Go ahead, Fury, and keep doing what you can to draw him off. I'll stay in here and try to get around him so we'll have him surrounded."

Even as he's moving, Bren continues his steady stream of advice, helping to guide his friends into position and calling out the Beast's movement.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to D16
Free: Maintain Advice (All gain +1 Attack and Damage, +1 Saves vs. Fear/Charm)
Standard: Ready Action - When either Fury or Cytheria attack, use Inspiring Command (F & C get an additional +2 Attack/AC/CMD/Skill Checks
Swift: Maintain Ki Defense
[/sblock]

______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 60/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (05/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (04/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 17, 2013)

Rattegift stomps forward, crushing the alchemical apparatuses in his wake.  "So you did, little man! And do you remember I said I should thank you?"

He suddenly appears out of the smoke before the bravo and viciously backhands him into a pile of weapon racks.  "I *lied!*  A-HAHAHAHA!"







[sblock=GM]Rattegift hits Fury with an Awesome Blow. Fury takes *15* damage, is moved back, and is prone.  

Mutant Rattegift: AC 24 (23 FF).  15' reach.  9 damage (barely scratched).  Feint DC is 24.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Aargh - tactical epic fail! Sorry guys  I wasn't thinking about the fact that everyone else had finished their actions already, and was only focused on trying not to 'waste' a round of advice. But since it lasts a full round, it wouldn't have been wasted at all . . . AND, I placed myself out of range to help Cytheria with it. Geez![/sblock]

Bren winces as Rattegift's tentacle smacks yet another companion to the ground. *"BACK ON YOUR FEET, MY FRIENDS! PUT THE MADMAN DOWN!"* He slips back around the column, still working to position himself more effectively while avoiding the scary tentacles.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Inspiring Command (Fury gets an additional +2 Attack/AC/CMD/Skill Checks; Cytheria out of range )
Free: Maintain Advice (All gain +1 Attack and Damage, +1 Saves vs. Fear/Charm)
Move: to G16
[/sblock]

______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 60/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (06/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (04/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 18, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera dances with flourish away from the monstrosity to have cover from the column. "Take cover!" 

She casts a spell to make the ground under the large mutant's feet, hoping it will fall down.

[sblock=Actions]Move to F6 Acrobatics: 1D20+16=[10]+16=26 to avoid AoOs
Cast grease DC13 under the the bad guy's feet (same 4 squares)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 35 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Apr 18, 2013)

*"Where are you going?"* Rattegift cackles, slashing at the battle dancer but missing. * "Wh ... argh!" *the horrifying aberration says as its feet go out from under it. * "I was going to save you, to study ... but you are beginning to annoy me."
*
        *GM:*  Update, since I'm here.  Acrobatics roll not good enough (30 needed).  However, AoO missed.  Then Reflex failed.  Rattegift is prone.

Fury is left for the round.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury groans and clambers up to his feet in time to see Rattegift slip and land on his back.  A faint smile turns up the corners of his mouth and he wonders how the mutated man likes the feeling.

"It's not the falling on my backside I mind so much as it's the getting hit by the tree-trunk just before that bothers me," he mutters.

Tilting his head to pop his neck he advances on Rattegift in dancing starts and stops designed to throw off an attacker.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: stand from prone
Standard: move to D11; Acrobatics to avoid AoO: _: 1D20+21 = [12]+21 = 33
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 57
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 21, 2013)

Rattegift climbs to his feet, ignoring the rogue's attacks.  *"There you are!"* he cackles.  He slashes across Fury's chest with a giant claw.







[sblock=GM]Sorry about the delay.  I live and work around Boston, and it's been crazy here, and my family has been going nuts.  (I actually used to have a Thursday night live game about three or four houses over from where the guy was caught.)

Rattegift stands up, drawing an AoO from Fury.  Rattegift hits Fury for *15*.  

Mutant Rattegift: AC 24 (23 FF).  15' reach.  9 damage (barely scratched).  Feint DC is 24.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury stabs Rattegift as the mutated madman climbs to his feet.  The slashing blow that Fury takes in turn leaves him reeling and he presses one hand to his chest and when he brings it away his palm gleams red.

"C'mon, my friends, we should all get in on the beating."  You aren't sure whether he means the giving or the taking of the beating, however.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]That's gotta be a mess, Systole.  I hope you and your family are all ok.

AoO: 1d20+15=25, 1d6+4=5.  Otherwise, delay until he sees what either Cythera or Bren are doing.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 42
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2013)

Bren winces in sympathy as Fury as the monster's claws rip into his chest. "I've a few tricks up my sleeve before I close with the creature, Fury, but rest assured we're with you! Bob and weave, my friend, bob and weave!" Advice given, the Aasimar closes his eyes and begins a prayer to the Gods of Irthos, asking that they send a servant to invest him with a portion of their Holy power. His arms shoot out to the sides and he raises his countenance to the ceiling, from whence a shining beam of light falls full on his form . . . and the runes marking his golden skin begin to glow. The area around Bren is filled with coruscating light; it flickers and flows across Rattegift's monstrous face and body, causing the madman to flinch.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Maintain Advice (All gain +1 Attack and Damage, +1 Saves vs. Fear/Charm)
Standard: Archon's Aura (Rattegift makes a DC 19 Will Save or suffers -2 Attack Rolls, Saving Throws and AC for 6 minutes or until he hits Bren with an attack)
Swift: Activate Ki Defense
Move: to G12 Acrobatics: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
[/sblock]

______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 60/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (06/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera forgets finesse and moves in to get into position as fast as possible, hoping Bren will be able to keep them alive while the large maniac pounds on her and Fury.

"Time for raw power, I think!" 

She risks the sweeping long arms and gets right up close, switching to her large sword.  In an overhand stroke, she slashes down to bite deep with the blade.

[sblock=Actions]Move to G10, Activate Arcane Strike and Quick Draw Greatsword. Dropping Glaive
Attack: Greatsword (Bless, Advice, FF, PA, AS): 1D20+14=26; 2D6+20=27
If she cannot get close enough, she can use the attack roll for glaive and you can roll damage for it instead.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 35 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury steps to one side trying to get into the position that he and Cythera have worked out to be most advantageous for their combined combat style.  His efforts are to no use as his stabbing attacks fail to strike Rattegift.  Though he misses he flashes a grim grin at Cythera's successful strike.

"Good work, Cythera!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]5 ft step to D12.
Full attack action: _: 1D20+14 = [4]+14 = 18
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
4D6 = [6, 3, 5, 6] = 20
1D6 = [2] = 2
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8
4D6 = [6, 6, 4, 5] = 21
1D6 = [1] = 1
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 42
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2013)

The tentacles sprouting from Rattegift's shoulders seem to have minds of their own: one strikes a bruising blow against Bren as he moves into position, and the other narrowly misses Cythera as she steps forward.  And while Rattegift slashes at Fury with tooth and claw, the tentacles slam into the battle-dancer and the priest.  The rogue evades the killing attacks, causing Rattegift to roar in frustration.  *"Stand still so I can tear you into little pieces!"*







[sblock=GM]RETCON ALERT: I rolled the wrong die for Rattegift's attack last round.  Fury took *11*, not *15*.  Sorry!

Rattegift makes the Will save against the aura.  Hits Bren for *10*.  Due to Combat Reflexes, he gets an AoO on Cythera as well.  Cythera did not make the Acrobatics roll, but Rattegift misses anyway.  I counted several times, but the closest I can do for Cythera is G9.  If I'm missing something, let me know.  Otherwise, glaive damage is *26*.

Rattegift full attacks.  Tentacle hits Bren for *9*.  Tentacle hits Cythera for *12*.  Claw/claw/bite on Fury all miss.

Mutant Rattegift: AC 24 (23 FF).  15' reach.  40 damage (moderately injured).  Feint DC is 24.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

[Sblock=OOC]I counted Cythera's movement at F6->G7 as 10ft movement. Then H8->G9->G10 as 20ft movement.
I think the actions are going to be the same either way this round, only the end square being different and the results for Fury.[/Sblock]
Cythera is wounded again and grits her teeth to fight through the pain.

"Enough of your talk, die already!" 

She keeps swinging her large sword powerfully, trying to cleave into the maniac.

[sblock=Actions]5ft Step to G10 or G11, Activate Arcane Strike and Quick Draw Greatsword. Dropping Glaive
Full Attack: 1st attack (Bless, Advice, FF, PA, AS): 1D20+14=28; 2D6+20=27 + Precision Attack Damage: 1D6=3
1st attack (Bless, Advice, PA, AS): 1D20+7=13; 2D6+20=28

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury thanks any gods that might be listening that he managed to avoid Rattegift's claws and bite.  He makes a couple of quick stabs at the creature.  The first hits, a pinprick wound that oozes blood, and the second misses entirely.  Despite his rather lackluster combat performance Fury smiles.

"And while you are _not_ tearing me into little pieces thanks to my Planks-trained footwork my friend back there is chopping you into sausage."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Full Attack: Attack 1: 1d20+14=24, Dmg: 1d6+4=7, Sneak: 4d6=9, Precise: 1d6=5, Attack 2: 1d6+9=14, 1d6+4=7, 4d6=22, 1d6=2 First hits, seconds misses.  Dmg 7 or 21 if we have flank.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 46
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2013)

Now becoming frustrated with the enemies resistance to his efforts, and stinging more than a little from the creature's blows, Bren winds up and delivers a huge blow to the madman's grotesque torso.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Maintain Advice (All gain +1 Attack and Damage, +1 Saves vs. Fear/Charm)
Full: Crushing Blow Attack (1d20+10=28) for Damage (1d10=9), and Rattegift must make a DC 23 Fort Save or his AC is reduced by 6 for one minute.
[/sblock]

______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 32/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2013)

Rattegift doesn't seem to register Cythera and Bren's blows, continuing to focus his attention on the bravo. * "Be quiet while I kill you!" * He slashes at Fury, scoring a pair of wicked hits, while his tentacles flail mindlessly behind him.  *"You bleed.  HAHAHAHAHA."*







[sblock=GM]Okay, I think we can dispense with the map at this point since Rattegift is just going to slug it out.  Yes, you either have flanking now or you can 5-foot step to flanking easily enough.  Rattegift fails the save so armor is reduced.

Rattegift hits Fury twice for *22 *total.

Mutant Rattegift: AC 18 (17 FF).  15' reach. 100 damage (severely injured).  Feint DC is 24.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera grits her teeth and shifts to maintain the flanking position behind Rattigift.

"Ignore me at you own peril!" 

The two-handed sword crackles with the arcane energy she put into the blade and she raises it over her head, preparing to chop down and press the attack to the bitter end. The sword flashes twice, but she only connects once. It still bites deep.

[sblock=Actions]Activate Arcane Strike & maintain flanking
Full Attack: 1st attack (Bless,  AS, FF, PA, Advice, Flanking) (1d20+16=24,  3d6+20=31)
2nd attack (Bless, AS, PA, Advice, Flanking) (1d20+9=12,  3d6+20=26)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 23 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att), Advice (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 01/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2013)

With the abomination weakened by Bren's blow, Cythera's sword bites deep, striking at the junction of its neck and shoulder, and then slicing downward halfway into its foul torso.

Rattegift looks downward at the blade protruding from his chest in apparent surprise.  He tugs at it with a huge, taloned hand.  *"This form is not ... invincible?  It appears I ... miscalculated.  I will have to ... take that into account in the next ... revision." * The monstrosity that is Rattegift topples forward like a falling tree.  Even as he collapses, his limbs go slack and the light in his eyes vanishes.   It's as if the animating spark of life simply fled.

Lying on the floor, his grotesque form begins to deliquesce into foul black ichor.  






[sblock=GM]And that does it for the good doctor.  So you've absolutely, positively, definitely seen the last of him.  Really.  I _totally _promise.  He's dead and never coming back.  Because it's not like an alchemist with a penchant for growing bodies in vats would have a clone lying around or anything.  That's just crazy talk.

I'll get XP up tomorrow or Monday.  

You'll also find that your prisoners expired during the fight.  The first one bled out, and the one you KO'd took the full force of Rattegift's first bomb.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2013)

Bren heaves a great sigh as the monstrosity falls and begins his slide into ooze-dom. He quickly calls on the power of his Gods to pour life sustaining energy into himself and his two friends. Finally, he moves to Cytheria and closes the last of her wounds with a simple spell.

Channel Energy (3d6=17, 3d6=7, 3d6=7, 3d6=12), then Channel Energy (3d6=9). Just in case Rattegift isn't really dead, exclude all but the three of us.

Sacrifice _Shield Other_ to cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ (2d8+6=16) on Cytheria.

That should get everyone back to full.
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 32/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso 'Fury'*

Fury dodges the brutish body of Rattegift as it falls with a crash.  He stares at the corpse as if unsure that the thing isn't going to get back up and try to eviscerate him again.  When it begins to melt into black sludge Fury curses and scrambles back from the thing scrubbing at the blade of his rapier with the hem of his cloak as if it might be contagious or something.

"What the...?!  Cythera?  Breninyr?  You both all right?  I've still got all my parts, I think."  As he is doing a cursory examination of his wounds all while keeping an eye half trained upon whatever is left of Rattegift Bren begins his healing.  "Ah, you, my friend, are a saint."  He grins broadly, unable to contain his delight at still being alive.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 46
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera pulls her sword out of the maniacal doctor monstrosity and  flings the black ichor off. She cleans the blade and returns it to its  sheath and picks up her glaive. She whistles for Carak to return while  the cleric is doing healing to ensure her dog if back to normal as well.

"Yes, I am all here."

"Well,  that was certainly eventful. The crazy loon certainly was pretty  dangerous. I wonder if this place is completely destroyed to the point  any other megalomaniacs will be unable to use this place for ill deeds."

"I  thank you, Bren. The battle was tough and being fully healed makes  things more comfortable should there be more of them around  here."

Now that the battle was over she suggests,  "Let's check the opening first, ensure there is nothing in  that direction that needs our immediate attention. Then we can search  through here and there,"


[sblock=Actions]Collect Glaive, Sheath Greatsword.
Take 10 Handle Animal to recall Carak to receive channel energy healing.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Apr 29, 2013)

The far tunnel is a hastily gouged construction leading about fifty feet before emptying out into a natural cave.  The tunnel bears multiple scorch marks, as if the excavation was done for the most part with explosives.  In the caves, there's a slight breeze of fresh air, suggesting that it leads to open air somewhere, most likely on the far side of the mountain.  Muddy secitions of the cave bear the imprints of wrathspawn tracks.  Dozens, at least, and maybe more.  All of the tracks lead out, however.  None lead back in.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera looks down at the husky with a frown of disappointment.

"There, Carak."

"The wrathspawn have been coming from in here all along and we just needed to follow their scent back through this cavern and we could have avoided the tricks and puzzles up above."

The dog sits and looks up at his mistress, tail wagging.

"Yeah, right. You just keep sitting there looking all smug and everything. I am not appreciating your sense of humor at the moment. Not your scents of humor neither, mutt."

The dragon disciple shakes her head in exasperation and looks at her other male companions with a 'what can you do?' expression.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (Apr 30, 2013)

Consulting the dwarven map, it seems the likely that the cave they used to breach the tomb would have actually required a day's travel or more.  There's no direct route between the tomb entrance and the cave entrance.

The tomb itself has been ransacked thoroughly.  Only a few broken weapons remain at the bottom of the pile of weapon racks, and they’re the same make as the ones you’ve been finding on the wrathspawn.  It appears that the items were intended as prizes for those who passed the Architect’s challenges, and Rattegift and the others used these weapons to arm the wrathspawn they created.

Rattegift himself seems to have been been carrying a selection of potions, a rapier, and a chainmail shirt.  However, all of them have been rendered broken and unusable by the energy discharge, the fall, or his subsequent transformation (which was especially hard on the chain shirt).

In the antechamber, you find a selection of tomes which apparently served as both a research notebook and a journal.  The books stretch back to his days at the Vertgaard Alchemical Institute in Irthos, where he details his experiments in purifying phlogiston from fire elementals, and some speculation on how a specific form of phlogiston might be extracted from one of the students who had an ifrit bloodline.  After this, several pages have been removed with a razor, possibly so they couldn’t be used against him in his trial for murder, for which the doctor was acquitted due to insufficient evidence.  (The entry following the doctor’s acquittal takes up several pages and is in mostly capital letters.)

Not long afterwards, it seems Rattegift was approached by a man known as ‘Brother Darktail” (or something like that – Rattegift is rather inconsistent about the naming and also refers to him as Dark-Tall and Dirt-Tail.)  Darktail hired Rattegift to break into the tomb and extract the holiness from the bones of Serroth’s saint and turn it into, as Rattegift puts it, “a more useful form.”  The journals also detail quite specifically how it was accomplished, with pages upon pages of formulae and detailed schematics, along with a complete list of the required components, many of which are best described as ‘unwholesome.’  Certainly, these notes would be worth a vast sum to a suitably unprincipled alchemist.

In the middle of the tomb, the sarcophagus contains a bit of dust that might once have been a skeleton, and a set of mithril platemail, along with a shield and a heavy pick.  All pieces of set are inscribed with the symbol of Serroth - a stylized pick enclosed in a circle.  The items radiate a faint magic, but whatever Rattegift did seems to have drained most of it away.  Aside from the historical value, the workmanship is incredible.  They’re probably worth a small fortune.

Searching the men yields the most interesting discoveries.  Each wore an enchanted breastplate and shield, and wielded a heavy pick.  And each carried a copy of the Scriptures of Serroth … and also a holy symbol that looks somewhat like the one Ben carries, but instead of one pick inside a circle, there are simply two crossed picks without a circle.


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"I rather enjoyed those tricks and puzzles," says Fury.

He also seems to enjoy picking through the rubble that is the Architect's tomb though any time he finds a broken item that might have been valuable at one time he frowns, shakes his head, and says, "Such a waste..."  He takes a brief look at the journals but quickly passes them off to Cythera and Breninyr with a rueful shrug.  "All that's beyond me."

Fury scowls at the symbols on the wrathspawn gear and the copies of Serroth's scripture.  "These religious types are totally beyond my comprehension.  These sects of Serroth battling for what?  Right to wear the big hat?"  Not being a religious man he shrugs and decides to leave it to those who know about such things.  "I suppose Ben will be interested to hear about this.  What do we do with that?"  He motions towards the Architect's weapon and armor.  "Almost seems wrong to take it, but with the state of the crypt seems rather pointless to leave it."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods in agreement, "Now that the tomb is open, it would be irresponsible to leave it behind, I think."

"Particularly in light of the entries about this Brother Darktail. Remember what we heard before? I really do not think it is looting if we try to take as much as we can back to Ben for safekeeping."

"I think we should take everything with us and rest up for night in the chamber above where we can be safe from intrusion in the hidden room. I have a funny feeling that Rattegift was not the only maniac that is involved that we need worry about and we used up much of our powers in this last dance."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods his agreement to Cythera's plan as he surveys the damage to the Architect's tomb.

"Agreed.  Though I imagine this Darktail is off furthering his plans.  So, rest in safety, a final look through, then back to the dwarves to give them warning.  I'm afraid they'll take the brunt of it if Darktail comes looking for vengeance."  Fury pokes idly at the bone dust in the sarcophagus.  "Unless he's got what he needs from Rattegift already."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2013)

Bren looks around sadly at the devastated temple, picking through the bits and pieces left behind. "I agree that these pieces should be returned to Ben. So sad to see a holy place defiled in this manner; possibly your young friend will be able to arrange to have it re-sanctified. And I also agree that there is likely another mind behind this ruin.

"But the real question on my mind is whether or not there are more of the wrathspawn around. My original mission, after all, was to take care of this pestilence for the dwarves."
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 32/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera gestures to the cavern opening, "Tomorrow we can  exit in that direction and look to see if we can track some of the  remaining wrathspawn."

"From what we saw in here, the only ones  remaining are going to be the ones that were sent out before our  arrival. There could be many. Maybe by traveling around this Darktail  person will also have difficulty finding us until we are ready to track  him down as well."

She takes a look at the armor itself  and wonders if a certain lecherous dwarven armorer could refit it for  her frame. Refit without the gemstone decorations on the breasts.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 7/8 *Claws:* 3/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 1/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 2/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 1/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2013)

The Aasimar nods at Cytheria's words. "Suits me, my lady. The day is yet young, though. How shall we pass the timeuntil we're ready to go on?"
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 32/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2013)

The party collects the Architect's armor, and after some deliberation, the keys as well.  After that, another night in the hidden room passes uneventfully.  Exiting via the cave leads out to the far side of the mountain, which involves a very different set of trails than the ones that led you to the tomb.  It's a slightly longer and more roundabout journey to the village from the cave than from from the mouth of the tomb, and it's late afternoon before you arrive back at Copperhead.

The village headman is there to greet you, as dour-looking as ever.  "Aye, you did something did you?  The beasties are still about, but I've reports that they're not attacking our caravans any more.  The travelers said they're heading north in a single-minded sort of way, but that's hardly our problem.  Good work, I suppose."  He favors Bren with a long look.  "And I reckon that means our treaties with Irthos will stand, though I'd appreciate more prompt attention in the future.  If you've goods, we'll take them at the standard price, and I'm sure we can dredge out a bounty for your successes."  He grunts and trudges off without waiting for a reply.

The elderly dwarves also come out to greet you, and after the headman is done with his grudging approval, they lead you back to the inn, eagerly awaiting stories of your exploits.  Arsenalt is also there.  It's clear that his throat is paining him and he says nothing, but there's no question that he wants to know what lay beyond the tomb's door ... what the man with the wicked pick was looking to find and what cost him his voice so many years ago.

        *GM:*  We're essentially done, but I did want to give you a last chance to interact with some of the NPCs before wrapping up.     










*.. Morgrimm Renlow .....* *Arsenalt Hume* *...*


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury greets the dwarven elders with a respectful bow and eagerly follows them to the inn.

"Ah, Masters of Stone and Steel, we are honored by your welcome.  And we have the story of what happened to us in the mountain tomb, continuation of the tale begun four, maybe five, days ago by one of your very own."  He nods towards Arsenalt Hume.  "I must warn you, though.  This is not the end of the dark tale."  He'll go on to tell of their foray into the Architect's tomb only exaggerating slightly when he describes Cythera as the fierce warrior woman, Breninyr as the wise tactician, and himself as the plucky sidekick.

Finishing the tale of their final battle Fury spreads his hands wide and gives a shrug to indicate he doesn't know how it ends.  "And so Rattegift's master, this Dark Tail, most likely the man who injured your own Master Hume with his wounding pick, still remains out there somewhere calling his wrathful minions to rally somewhere..."  He motions vaguely towards the north and slumps down onto a chair.  "Now, I could use an ale..."

[sblock=OOC]Perform (oratory): 1d20+15=21[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2013)

Bren walks along boldy with his new friends, striding into the inn but keeping himself in the background as Fury relates the tale of their adventures. Though somewhat embarrassed at the bravo's embellishments of his actions, he decides that any help he can get in dealing with the surly dwarves on behalf of Irthos would be needed and keeps his thoughts behind his teeth.

At Morgrimm's comments, the priest nods acknowledgement. "I'll relay your concerns and your wishes to my superiors at the first opportunity, sir. I'll be able to get a message to them as soon as we reach the embassy in Venza."
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 32/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera joins in Fury's performance by reenacting the battle scenes with her own dancing. Then she adds in visual effects with a spell that has minor images under her control. In the end, she is satified for an adequate performance, but it was not her best by far.

"I think we should have some wine, Fury. We earned it."

Perform Dance (1d20+17=24) & Minor Image

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 5/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 2/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (May 6, 2013)

The dwarves listen and watch appreciately, and even applaud wholeheartedly when the tale and the dance are done.  A Venzan audience might have been more jaded, but out here in the mountains, it was entertainment without parallel.  At the end, Arsenalt's eyes widen as you mention Darktail.  He tries to speak but launches into a coughing fit.  One of the other dwarves passes him a mug of ale and swallows a few gulps to calm his throat before he can speak.  "Not ... not Darktail.  Dark _Talon_.  Heard them say it sometimes ... didn't know it was a name.  Didn't know it was _his _name."

The night winds down and the next morning, there's small pouch of gems waiting for you.  An attached note reads.  _Bounty money.  Issued in gems for ease of travel.  See the mine bursar if you want it converted to coin.  -M.R._

There's also a sack that the innkeeper hands to Fury.  The note on this one reads: _If you're hunting Dark Talon, step more carefully than I did, lad.  Good luck._  The sack contains a pair of stylish but sturdy black boots of superior craftsmanship -- ones that Arsenalt himself was wearing the night before.

Leaving early in the morning, you make it back to the waygate before noon.  Twice, you pass fresh wrathspawn tracks headed north as Renlow said, but you don't see any of the creatures.  Passing through the waygate is just as noisy an ordeal from this side as it was from the other, and you arrive back in the woods outside Venza.  Despite a feeling that someone or something is watching you on the trek back to the road, the walk is uneventful, and not long after reaching the road, you catch a ride on the wagon of a friendly teamster who seems happy enough to have you along just for the company.  It's barely midafternoon when you arrive back at the Lower Guild.  Mai Lin is in the yard, drilling the men.  Oddly enough, one of the recruits looks familiar, but you can't exactly place his face.  Which is odd, because it's certainly a memorable face -- one that was beaten thoroughly and repeatedly with the ugly stick, as it were.  He seems to be the butt of a fair number of jokes from the other recruits.

Before you have achance to inquire who he is, you're shown into Ben's tiny office.  The young cleric's eyes immediately light up.  "Sir Fury, Lady Cythera, welcome back.  And you, sir, I'm afraid I don't know.  Let me introduce myself: I'm ... eh, well, it's better if you just call me Ben or introductions will take all morning.  Did you find the Architect's tomb?"













*... Arsenalt Hume ............ Mai Lin ............. Benevolent Seeker .*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera introduces their companion, "Ben, this is Breninyr Hydref. His assistance proved invaluable in our investigation."

"You can rest assured that further wrathspawn invasions are unlikely. We managed to put a stop to the creation of more of the aberrations. But, there are some that still wander without clear purpose and are no longer much of issue."

"Unfortunately the Architect's Tomb was pretty much destroyed in their creation and there was not much we could have done to prevent that.Yet we did stop the crazy meglomaniac that was doing the creating."

She continues to relate the details of the events, an tale that is at least an hour in the telling.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 5/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2013)

Bren extends a hand in greeting as he's introduced. "A pleasure, Ben. Cytheria and Fury speak highly of you . . . nice to finally meet the man behind the name."
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 32/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods in support during Cythera's lengthy telling of events.

"Ben, this Dark Talon sounds like a nasty character.  Have you heard the name?"




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 9, 2013)

Ben touches the armor reverently.  "Thank you for bringing this to me.  It's terrible that the tomb was defiled, but I can't thank you enough for rescuing the relics.  There is money in the coffers to pay you for your help and for the danger I put you through."

He turns pale as soon as you mention the name Dark Talon.  "Dark Talon?  _Brother _Dark Talon?  Yes ... yes, I know him.  He's one of the senior clerics of the Brotherhood of Serroth, maybe third or fourth in line for the position of Great Chaplain.  Dark Talon of Baelan the Warhound.  Uh, mythology-wise, Baelan is a cohort of Serroth's and that's where the name is from.  Brother Dark Talon has a ... the pick he uses, it's always been rumored to be enchanted with necromantic magics ..." he trails off, obviously overwhelmed by the revelations.  "I don't even know where to begin, but I ... I have to pursue this.  I don't doubt you, but is there physical proof, or just the dwarf's word?"






*. Benevolent Seeker .*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera nods and tells Ben about Rattegift and his journal, "So I think that corroborates what we learned from the dwarf.  I seem to recall that you we suspected there was a traitor in the Brotherhood. I would say this is proof. You are welcome to the journal entries if you want them as evidence. I can swear an oath to the Architect as well if it will help."

"Do you want help dealing with him? We have danced this far, we are already involved and would like to see this through."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 5/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2013)

Bren nods decisively as Cytheria speaks. "I'll need to check in with my embassy here in Venza, but if my superiors allow it I'd like to help as well."
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 32/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2013)

[sblock=Systole]Could we have the XP and dates completed for the last two encounters? (#3 and #4 aren't listed in the opening post).Bren is at least level 11 now from TXP alone, but I need those awards and dates to get an accurate XP for him.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"We also have the note from Arsenalt Hume that names Dark Talon.  Although that is still just his word I think his word is beyond reproach.  His tale, and unhealing wound, matches quite closely the rumor you just told us.  Too much so to be just coincidence."  Fury glances to his companions, both of whom have pledged their continued support in resolving Ben's problem.  "With Cythera and Breninyr willing you can count on my skills as well."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 13, 2013)

Ben considers this but shakes his head, still obviously trying to adjust to such revelations.  "This has to be an internal matter ... for now, at least.  I'll need to assemble the evidence and present to the Great Chaplain for a tribunal.  Everything needs to be documented scrupulously and so we can understand why he did what he did and bring it out into the open."  He shudders.  "Sir Fury, I'll take the note that the dwarf ranger wrote, and the alchemist's information, and if you'll be in town for a few days, I'll send over a notary and a scribe to document what you found."

Outside, there's a commontion, and Mai Lin knocks and enters.  "Sir, there's a ... _person_ here to see you.  He claims it's urgent."  The distaste in her voice is clear.

"Extremely urgent!" a hawk-nosed man in wizard's robes says, attempting to push past the adjutant and getting a sharp elbow in his ribs for the trouble.  "Oaf!" he snaps at her, wheezing from the blow.  "It's about the journal.  Rattegift's journal!" he calls into the room.

Ben looks at the party, then gives a brief nod and Mai Lin steps out of the way.  The wizard steps in, straightening his robes.  "Allow me to introduce myself, sirs and madame.  I am Lak Nyssal of the Ljel School in Tritower, and to be perfectly up-front, we're interested in that journal you hold.  To be more specific, we're interested in the machineries that Doktor Rattegift built.  Our scryers have been experiencing strange portents for some months, but it was only last week that we tracked down the source of the disturbance.  Unfortunately, by the time we'd gotten a delegation together, our scryers reported that a troupe of adventurers destroyed the doctor's work.  _All _of it."  He can't help but shoot a black look at Fury.  "However, the scryers also reported that the aforementioned adventurers left with Rattegift's journal, which details his discoveries."

Ben frowns.  "That journal contains information that the Brotherhood of Serroth desperately needs.  And my understanding was that the doctor's methods were ... unsavory."

"To your first point, we don't need the journal itself.  We'd simply like the opportunity to copy the schematics.  The details of the doctor's life don't concern us.  To your the second point, I agree that Rattegift's methods might have been unorthodox, but based on what we were able to see, we feel confident we could adapt his technologies to be more in line with modern ethics.  Gods above, the advances he made could potentially better thousands or tens of thousands of lives!  Rattegift's, uh, _methodolgy_ doesn't change that."

Nyssal turns to you.  "We can offer gold or gems, of course.  We also have access to stores of magical equipment that would make the owner of the Mystic Pearl green with envy if only he knew.  I can offer you almost anything you want ... weapons, armor, rings, wands, cloaks.  You have only to name it.  All we ask is a few hours with that book."

Ben shakes his head.  "This offer feels unseemly to me, but we'll take the journal after he's done with it, if that is your choice."

[sblock=GM]Current xp totals are 76267 for Fury, 85598 for Cythera, 125320 for Bren.  I think that's a level up for everyone if you want to get started.

Nyssal's offer is that he can provide magical items of up to 17,500gp value to you without you having to deal with the Mystic Pearl's craft time or availability chance.  Otherwise, you're essentially just getting cash for this adventure.  The total payout will be the same either way.[/sblock]













*....... Mai Lin ............. Benevolent Seeker ....... Lak Nyssal .......*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera is not a zealous paladin. She is not a cold hearted mercenary either.

However,  she is dragon dancer and likes pretty things like any female or dragon.  And she believes in being properly rewarded and helping where she can  as a result. She replies to Ben, "Certainly, I would  gladly help where I can and in the capacity of what is wanted. If the  Brotherhood has this under control, then I can agree to their judgment  in this matter."

The dragon disciple regards the man from  Tritower. Wizards by an large are mostly interested in power and  knowledge. In the wrong hands it could be dangerous.
"Since  this is going to be use, we would also feel responsible for what  happens afterwards. Tell me, Master Nyssal, what betterment of  civilization are you suggesting from the abomination type work of this  raving crazy man who wrote this journal? While there is significant  knowledge to be gained, we are going to require some assurances of  responsibility."

Carak is unconcerned about the moral or  monetary issues and finds the wizard to be very colorful in smells and  odors. He pads over and sniffs excitedly. Up, down, and around. Even  sticks his nose in the man's crotch.

KN: Local (1d20+8=12)
Sense Motive (1d20+6=26)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 5/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak








*OOC:*


Is there any chance you have plugged in the numbers into the Excel Spreadsheet so we know everything as far as total XP and GP. It is sort of hard to determine treasure if we do not know how much gold we have.  I am also considering to use some DMC as well to close the gap between Cythera and Bren.


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2013)

*GM:*  Yeah, I didn't have time to get that done yesterday.  The numbers I have (complete through yesterday) are Fury: 44811gp, Cythera: 47325gp, Bren: 54510gp.  This includes the monies from the first encounter.  I can send you a copy of the spreadsheet I use if you'd like a more complete breakdown.  Send me an email.  The spreadsheet I use isn't quite as polished as Mowgli's, so you might have to poke around a bit.


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury's eyes narrow as the name Lak Nyssal goes onto his list of persons he would feel no remorse over piercing once or twice with a yard of steel.  Not to mention the urge he feels to feed Rattegift's schematics into a fire.

"Agreed, Ben, unseemly by far."  He glances over at Breninyr and Cythera to see whether he can read their thoughts on the subject before interjecting his own piece.  "I would like to discuss the matter with my associates before we determine the final disposition of the journal.  The assurances Cythera has asked for would go a long way towards easing my mind.  You didn't see what was done to those men..."

Fury watches Lak Nyssal closely to try to get a read on him.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Sense Motive: 1d20+15=22[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2013)

Nyssal struggles to hide a look of contempt for Cythera.  "What betterment of civilization?  The man was growing flesh.  Living flesh.  Whole, functional bodies, in fact.  The medical uses alone are astounding.  We could regrow severed limbs, or replace aging ones.  And this healing could potentially be available to anyone, instead of being held hostage by wielders of divine magics."

Ben looks coldly at the wizard.  "I have never withheld my healing services or charged for them, my good man.  Are you saying that you plan to do the same?"

The wizard frowns.  "Of course not, and you know why.  The machineries would cost money to build and maintain, so there would have to be a fee.  A reasonable one.  And what of it?  Coin would change hands, but that doesn't mean the outcome is less good.  The sick would still be healed."

[sblock=Cythera]Ben has that same look on his face as when Furros implied that he was nothing more than a crass opportunist during the party.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sense Motive 15]Nyssal's telling the truth so far, although he does seem to be glossing over a few things.
[sblock=Sense Motive 20]He's mostly but not entirely sure they can avoid using Rattegift's exact methods.
[sblock=Sense Motive 25]Also, he's deliberately steering the conversation toward replacing limbs, and trying to avoid talking about making whole, functional bodies.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]











*. Benevolent Seeker ....... Lak Nyssal .......*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2013)

Bren's been listening carefully to the others, and a thoughtful look crosses his face. "The results of Rattegift's _process_ are twisted, mad . . . inhuman. What makes you think you'll be able to make anything usable for the benefit of others from this?"

Sense Motive (1d20+10=23) 
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 32/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera frowns in consternation and glances at Ben.  She too is thinking  that Nyssal's motives are nothing more than power and making money at  heart, not necessarily as virtuous as he is trying to make them believe.   She folds her arms over her breastplated chest and looks at the wizard  with a stoic expression.

"I see. So you can grow  limbs back and attach them to people. However, what is to stop you from  creating doppelgangers of people? What is to stop you and yours from  becoming corrupted with power?"

"While you might start out with  the best intentions, who would prevent someone in your organization from  using the knowledge to do exactly what Rattegift was attempting to  do?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 5/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Systole (May 17, 2013)

Nyssal rolls his eyes at Bren's concerns.  "We don't know for sure.  This is _research_.  If we _knew _we were going have a successful result, it wouldn't be research, now would it?  But we _think _we can improve on Rattegift's work, and we think the risk is worth the investment."  The wizard can't help but cast a covetous glance at the journal.  "Very much so."

"Dopplegangers?"  Nyssal waves his hands and a wave of illusion magic cascades over him.  In moments, a duplicate Ben is standing before you.  "Rattegift's method would hardly be the most efficient to accomplish such a thing.  And if you think we'd be corrupted with power, why not look to the religious orders in the world today?  They alone hold the health and well-being of the populace in their hands.  I submit that as competitors, _we'd_ keep _them _honest."

"That's twice you've assigned vulgar motives to me," Ben says in a cold tone.  "I suggest you do not do so a third time, good sir.  And you will remove that illusion.  _Immediately_."











*. Benevolent Seeker ....... Lak Nyssal .......*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 20, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

Cythera glances at Ben with his ire and she can hardly blame him.

"Listen, Nyssal, this insulting behavior better stop right now if you want access to these notes. Religion and politics are touchy subjects in more circles. So treat carefully if you still wish to see Rattegift's notes. We are losing patience, and you are hiding something about this deal and intuition is telling me send you on your way empty-handed."

The dragon disciple has adopted a stern expression.

Diplomacy (1d20+6=8)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 5/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury has heard quite enough from Lak Nyssal.

"Enough!  Master Nyssal, if you wish to retain the _slightest_ hope of getting your hand on these notes you will take your leave.  I appreciate your enthusiasm but you interrupted business that we feel in more important that yours.  In addition, we wish to discuss your offer.  And surely there will be other offers to consider."  Fury smiles wolfishly trying to let an avarice he doesn't feel show in his face.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Bluff: 1d20+13=18[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 23, 2013)

The illusion drops from Nyssal, and the wizard looks at the book with a pained expression.  "Yes, entertain other offers if you must.  But we'll outbid them.  Believe me, we have resources at our disposal and we're confident of what we might accomplish with it.  You'll find me at the Gilded Lily in the market district."

After he's gone, Ben says, "I can arrange a scribe if you'd like to have the relevant parts copied.  But before you do that, you do understand what he wanted, really?  Nyssal actually does believe they could use Rattegift's process without resorting to the horrible methods he used, but he doesn't care much about the healing aspect.  Nyssal and his partners want a workforce.  They want to make _slaves_."

[sblock=Fury]A moment after the wizard is shown out, a voice whispers in your ear.  "You can meet me alone at the Gilded Lily if you'd like to come to a very lucrative and _independent_ arrangement."[/sblock]









*. Benevolent Seeker ....... Lak Nyssal .......*

        *GM:*  Since it seems you're not taking Nyssal up on the offer, I'll wrap this up tomorrow, unless anyone has anything else they'd like to add.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

After the wizard leaves, Cythera shrugs and replies to Ben,  "Would you pardon us for a moment while we discuss.  "

Gesturing to Bren and Fury to step aside for some  privacy, she begins to talk when they cannot be overheard,  "I can respect Ben feelings on this, but he might not be  exactly objective either. Nor did he actually do the work of defeating  Rattegift."

"Constructing a workforce of servants is not the same  thing as enslaving people who were once free and deserve to remain  free. Unless the consortium is breaking laws, I do not really have an  issue with selling the information. I was more worried about abuse of  power than anything else, since I would feel responsible should  something terrible happens."

"But, we can always check in on them  later and deal with it ourselves. Perhaps that oversight can be a part  of our agreement with them." She looks to Fury and Bren with an  expression of inquiry.

[sblock=OOC]Actually, as a player I would like to take the wizard up on  the offer to gain access to the shopping. This might not  be possible if the whole group cannot accept the deal. Cythera can  justify doing so with her alignment and personality. The NPC was just making it hard to trust him. [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 5/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________





Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2013)

"Not unlawful, but also not necessarily _good_. I can concede that a mindless construct is not the same as a slave; however, this process could also be used to construct a mindless _army_. And once the knowledge belongs to this Nyssal and his organization - about which we really know nothing - there is nothing keeping them from contracting their services to other nations, who might not be so scrupulous in their uses of it. Imaging an army of those things marching at the head of the Rhat'matanis war machine . . ." The Irthian diplomat shudders at the thought.
______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 26 (23 Flat-Footed, 22 Touch)
*HP:* 32/62
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 26  (+10/28 Bull Rush)(+10/28 Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (03/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (07/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (08/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (06/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (05/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Unfortunately, wizards do not make great diplomats.

Ben is definitely biased, as he feels that creating life and healing the sick should be divine.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 27, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"Well," begins Fury, "I'm a whole lot more inclined to tolerate my friends' biases rather than those of obnoxious strangers.  And Breninyr's points hold a lot of weight in my mind.  I'd rather not see a bunch of 'spawn cavorting about in the forests north of my home.  If it were solely up to me I'd let Ben take what he needs and burn the rest."

Fury rubs his chin and shakes his head.  "I have no doubt that Nyssal will give what he said he'll give for the notes.  But I don't trust a man who finds it acceptable to double-cross friends."  He nods.  "Yes, his parting words, magically sent to my ears, were an offer of a private arrangement between me and him if I could get the work away from the two of you."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Yes, the shopping is a powerful incentive; I don't think Fury would like to deal with Nyssal, though.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 7 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12

*AC:* 23 (16 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 72  Current: 72
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 24 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +14 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* rapier
*Effects/Conditions:*

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2013)

*Cythera e'Kiernan, Bronze Dragon Disciple*

After hearing her companions opinions Cythera looks at Carak for his. The answer is most profound, he is busy licking his arse from between his legs. 

The dragon disciple snorts,  "Well, I think his vote is the deciding factor."

"Nyssal is out of luck on this, the knowledge is either destroyed or left up to Ben to dispose of. Pity about the access to high quality magic items, but what can you do when morals get into the way, eh?"

Cythera is wry in her tone, but not upset about the outcome. It is what it is.

[sblock=OOC]Heh, the LN can justify it. The NG says it is not Good, votes "nay". And the CN surprisingly turns down the offer. 
I was sure Fury was going to go free spirited on this one and take the deal. Lol. I think Fury is turning over a new leaf.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 25 (22 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 87 Current: 87
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 28 (29 vs. Sundering) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +8 
*Conditions in Effect:* Arcane Strike (+1 dmg), Power Attack (-2 Att/+6 dmg), Furious Focus (no penalty for 1st PA), Overhand Chop, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Glaive 
*Chakram:* 8/8 *Claws:* 5/5 rounds remaining

*
**Battle Dance:* 14/14 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light, Prestidigitation, Mending)
1st Level 5/5 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Grease(DC13), Vanish)
2nd Level 3/3 (Glitterdust(DC14), Minor Image, Gallant Inspiration)

Carak
*Initiative:* +2; *Senses:* low-light vision, scent; *Perception:* +8 
*AC:* 16 (flat-footed 14, touch 12) *HP:* 13/13 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5(6) *Reflex:* +5(6) *Will:* +1(2)[/sblock]___________________________




Cythera e'Kiernan





 Carak


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I blame that on prolonged exposure to Bren's overwhelming goodness . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 28, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Well, I for one am glad that I was able to give you a real dilemma.  It's kind of tough to do that in the context of TBX and TBG, and I wasn't sure it worked.  With that said, your decision has most definitely shaped the future of E'n, at least as far as future adventures that I write.

I'll get the final awards together in the next day or two.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 29, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, Systole, I have thoroughly enjoyed this adventure from start to finish.

As for Fury, he's been turning over a leaf for a long time now and I should probably file off the neutral and replace it with good.  Zelena took the brunt of his most chaotic days and even though he argued with her over morals and ethics I feel that character influenced Fury greatly.  Plus, Fury considers himself friends with two do-good reformers.  Breninyr is just the latest in a line of good influences. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 29, 2013)

*GM:*  *Final XP totals as of 29 May 2013*
Fury: 79275
Cythera: 88606
Bren: 128872


*Final GP rewards as of 29 May 2013*
Fury: +46587 gp
Cythera: +49101 gp
Bren: +56814 gp


*Available loots*
Mithril platemail (1 @ 10500gp)
Mithril heavy shield (1 @ 1020gp)
Mithril heavy pick (1 @ 4008gp)
Breastplate +1 (2 @ 1350gp)
Heavy steel shield +1 (2 @ 1170gp)
Amulet of natural armor +1 (2 @ 2000gp)
Jaunt boots (1 @ 7200gp)
 @_*Satin Knights*_ Please check totals, por favor.  I'll shoot you the spreadsheet if you PM me an email address, or I can send it to the LPF gmail account.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 29, 2013)

[sblock=Judge Approval]Almost correct.  Systole, you copied the white column for Fury and Bren, and the red column for Cythera on the XP total columns.  So, tweak that, and it will be all set.  Fury: 79, 275 XP, Bren: 128,872 XP.  The difference comes out as the last day's TXP earned.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2013)

Okay, I updated my sheet with the final numbers. I spent the DMC as of 29 May since there has not been a level up approval yet. I think it still works out the same. It just means Cythera's second level-up to 11th level happens on 29 May instead of 14 May.

Of the Gear, I think Cythera will take the Mithral Platemail.

I forget, how are we going about enchanting it. Can I roll for adding +3 AC to it for 8000gp, or is that only thru commissioning?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2013)

Bren would take the Jaunt Boots and the Amulet of Natural Armor, if Fury doesn't speak for either of them.

Working on getting him updated to 11th (possibly 12th). Posted a request for his minor re-work in the Level Up thread - wanting to add the Incorruptible alternative racial trait now that the Race Guide is approved.


----------



## Systole (May 30, 2013)

*GM:*  Totals corrected.  I had shorted Fury and Bren the last day of TBX.  Sorry.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> Bren would take the Jaunt Boots and the Amulet of Natural Armor, if Fury doesn't speak for either of them.
> 
> Working on getting him updated to 11th (possibly 12th). Posted a request for his minor re-work in the Level Up thread - wanting to add the Incorruptible alternative racial trait now that the Race Guide is approved.




Go ahead and take those items.  Fury will make a stop by the 'Pearl and pick up whatever he can get his hands on there.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2013)

perrinmiller said:


> I forget, how are we going about enchanting it. Can I roll for adding +3 AC to it for 8000gp, or is that only thru commissioning?




IIRC, I think that adding magic to an item is done through commissioning.


----------

